# Tradire con una donna più grande



## Non Registrato (14 Dicembre 2011)

*Tradire con una donna più grande*

Ciao a tutti ragazzi e ragazze..sono nuovo di questo forum ...ho bisogno di parlare con qualcuno , perche nessuno ( neanche i miei amici piu intimi ) sa di questa cosa che va avanti da quasi 2 anni. 
Sono 6 anni che sto insieme alla mia ragazza , ho 27 anni ...2 anni fa per caso sbagliando numero una donna di 50 anni mi manda dei messaggi pensando fossi un'altra persona ( io ne avevo 25 ) ,jquando si accorge che ha sbagliato numero chiede scusa e tutto finisce li. Ma quasi come per sfida , per vedere cosa succede,  decido di tenere il numero e inizio a mandarle messaggi a chiamarla nonostante lei non abbia intenzione di vederci o cose simili e nonostante la differenza di età ( il doppio della mia ). Lei è sposata ha dei figli ....Decidiamo dopo 1 mese di insistenza di vederci in campo neutro a metà strada tra le nostre città ( io abito in Lombardia e lei in Piemonte ) parliamo tante ore insieme ...lei è una donna bellissima , sembra una trentenne ...ha una sensualità e una bellezza che in una ragazza della mia età non si trova....
dopo quell'incontro , dove abbiamo solamente parlato , ci continuiamo a sentire..lei è intransigente per la differenza di età ..sono troppo piccolo , potrei essere veramente suo figlio ..ma io sempre come gioco all'inizio continuo ad insistere ...
Ci vediamo una seconda volta e li a fine incontro in macchina mentre me ne sto per andare arriva un bacio ...scatta qualcosa...non è piu solo un qualcosa per vedere se riesco a conquistare una donna piu grande ..una sfida..ma è scattato qualcosa da parte mia....
Insomma per non farla lunga ..dopo quella volta ci vediamo ancora , la differenza di età non le importa piu , anche lei è presa da questa situazione ....ogni volta ci spingiamo sempre piu in la....baci , carezze....poi un anno fa la invito a casa mia e rimane li tutta la notte.....quello che è successo credo lo immaginiate .
Da li iniziano i sensi di colpa ..lei per il marito e la famiglia , io per la mia ragazza ....decidiamo di non sentirci per non farci del male...ma dopo poco tempo non ce la facciamo ..ci rivediamo e scatta di nuovo la passione.....credetemi lei è veramente bella....mi da tranquillità stare con lei..mi sento a mio agio nonostante la differenza di età e di vita vissuta da entrambi....la passione è tanta e dopo 2 anni ( lei ora ne ha 52 ) ha sempre di piu quel fascino dal quale non riesco a stare lontano ....
Non voglio lasciare la mia ragazza , allo stesso tempo pero quando sto con questa donna provo sensazioni che non provo quando sto con la mia ragazza....
C'è qualcuno che ha vissuto storie simili anche al contrario , cioe una ragazza con un uomo piu grande ....o che puo darmi un cosniglio su come comportarmi ? che faccio...taglio i ponti definitivamente e basta per salvare il mio rapporto ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti ragazzi e ragazze..sono nuovo di questo forum ...ho bisogno di parlare con qualcuno , perche nessuno ( neanche i miei amici piu intimi ) sa di questa cosa che va avanti da quasi 2 anni.
> Sono 6 anni che sto insieme alla mia ragazza , ho 27 anni ...2 anni fa per caso sbagliando numero una donna di 50 anni mi manda dei messaggi pensando fossi un'altra persona ( io ne avevo 25 ) ,jquando si accorge che ha sbagliato numero chiede scusa e tutto finisce li. Ma quasi come per sfida , per vedere cosa succede, decido di tenere il numero e inizio a mandarle messaggi a chiamarla nonostante lei non abbia intenzione di vederci o cose simili e nonostante la differenza di età ( il doppio della mia ). Lei è sposata ha dei figli ....Decidiamo dopo 1 mese di insistenza di vederci in campo neutro a metà strada tra le nostre città ( io abito in Lombardia e lei in Piemonte ) parliamo tante ore insieme ...lei è una donna bellissima , sembra una trentenne ...ha una sensualità e una bellezza che in una ragazza della mia età non si trova....
> dopo quell'incontro , dove abbiamo solamente parlato , ci continuiamo a sentire..lei è intransigente per la differenza di età ..sono troppo piccolo , potrei essere veramente suo figlio ..ma io sempre come gioco all'inizio continuo ad insistere ...
> Ci vediamo una seconda volta e li a fine incontro in macchina mentre me ne sto per andare arriva un bacio ...scatta qualcosa...non è piu solo un qualcosa per vedere se riesco a conquistare una donna piu grande ..una sfida..ma è scattato qualcosa da parte mia....
> ...


perchè non vuoi lasciare la tua ragazza?


----------



## lothar57 (14 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti ragazzi e ragazze..sono nuovo di questo forum ...ho bisogno di parlare con qualcuno , perche nessuno ( neanche i miei amici piu intimi ) sa di questa cosa che va avanti da quasi 2 anni.
> Sono 6 anni che sto insieme alla mia ragazza , ho 27 anni ...2 anni fa per caso sbagliando numero una donna di 50 anni mi manda dei messaggi pensando fossi un'altra persona ( io ne avevo 25 ) ,jquando si accorge che ha sbagliato numero chiede scusa e tutto finisce li. Ma quasi come per sfida , per vedere cosa succede, decido di tenere il numero e inizio a mandarle messaggi a chiamarla nonostante lei non abbia intenzione di vederci o cose simili e nonostante la differenza di età ( il doppio della mia ). Lei è sposata ha dei figli ....Decidiamo dopo 1 mese di insistenza di vederci in campo neutro a metà strada tra le nostre città ( io abito in Lombardia e lei in Piemonte ) parliamo tante ore insieme ...lei è una donna bellissima , sembra una trentenne ...ha una sensualità e una bellezza che in una ragazza della mia età non si trova....
> dopo quell'incontro , dove abbiamo solamente parlato , ci continuiamo a sentire..lei è intransigente per la differenza di età ..sono troppo piccolo , potrei essere veramente suo figlio ..ma io sempre come gioco all'inizio continuo ad insistere ...
> Ci vediamo una seconda volta e li a fine incontro in macchina mentre me ne sto per andare arriva un bacio ...scatta qualcosa...non è piu solo un qualcosa per vedere se riesco a conquistare una donna piu grande ..una sfida..ma è scattato qualcosa da parte mia....
> ...


Mi hai evocato io ne ho 54,la mia amante 28..lei dice di essere single,io ho moglie e figli...allora amico ascolta il vecchio diavolo Lothar:si tengono tutte e due.non mollare niente,chiaro??
Comunque vanno di moda per voi ragazzi le donne mature,,,mia moglie ne ha 53, e mi dice che le corrono dietro i 30enni..mio figlio maggiore ,22,caccia quelle over 30..mahhh..
Ok..se hai bisogno sfrega la lampada e mi paleso..


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mi hai evocato io ne ho 54,la mia amante 28..lei dice di essere single,io ho moglie e figli...allora amico ascolta il vecchio diavolo Lothar:si tengono tutte e due.non mollare niente,chiaro??
> Comunque vanno di moda per voi ragazzi le donne mature,,,mia moglie ne ha 53, e mi dice che le corrono dietro i 30enni..mio figlio maggiore ,22,caccia quelle over 30..mahhh..
> Ok..se hai bisogno sfrega la lampada e mi paleso..


Hai visto Lothar? la rivincita di noi mature... vedi, vedi che c'è ancora speranza?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mi hai evocato io ne ho 54,la mia amante 28..lei dice di essere single,io ho moglie e figli...allora amico ascolta il vecchio diavolo Lothar:si tengono tutte e due.non mollare niente,chiaro??
> Comunque vanno di moda per voi ragazzi le donne mature,,,mia moglie ne ha 53, e mi dice che le corrono dietro i 30enni..mio figlio maggiore ,22,caccia quelle over 30..mahhh..
> Ok..se hai bisogno sfrega la lampada e mi paleso..


Quindi  tu ,un maturo 54enne paragoni la tua situazione a quella di un giovane 25enne che ha tutta la vita davanti per farsi esperienze e gli consigli di non lasciare una ragazza che ha lo stesso diritto di vivere altre esperienze data la giovane età??
Incredibile!


----------



## lothar57 (14 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Hai visto Lothar? la rivincita di noi mature... vedi, vedi che c'è ancora speranza?:rotfl::rotfl:


ma certo.....ipercoop..mia moglie e'in uno dei negozi,era estate,quindi scollata ma poco,io l'aspetto fuori...abbastanza lontano,esce..e intanto arrivano 4 ragazzi,se hanno 25 anni e'molto,uno si gira a guardarla e fa'agli altri''soccia che figa...'''e mia moglie dopo a me''hai visto,,sta attento che se voglio......''considera che ha 53 anni...

poi mi pare che anche tu abbia''constatato''la cosa..


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Dicembre 2011)

lothar grazie del consiglio...il problema è che io non voglio lasciare la mia ragazza perche ci sto bene insieme ....con la donna con cui ho questa storia c'è solo passione dal mio lato e anche il desiderio dopo tanto che non ci vediamo è tanto , nonostante cerchiamo di reprimerlo ...
ora non ci vediamo da 2 mesi ma ci sentiamo spesso ....sto cercando di non cedere dinuovo , ma è dura perche quando ci vediamo anche solo via webcam per fare 2 chiacchiere mi sale a mille la voglia di stare con lei....


----------



## lothar57 (14 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> lothar grazie del consiglio...il problema è che io non voglio lasciare la mia ragazza perche ci sto bene insieme ....con la donna con cui ho questa storia c'è solo passione dal mio lato e anche il desiderio dopo tanto che non ci vediamo è tanto , nonostante cerchiamo di reprimerlo ...
> ora non ci vediamo da 2 mesi ma ci sentiamo spesso ....sto cercando di non cedere dinuovo , ma è dura perche quando ci vediamo anche solo via webcam per fare 2 chiacchiere mi sale a mille la voglia di stare con lei....


ahahahah coincidenza..anche la mia non la vedo da 2 mesi.pero'cell tutti i giorni..mi raccomando se comicni a diradare.ci si dimentica e la storia termina da sola...
ci credo che la desideri tanto so ben come sono brave le 50enni tra le lenzuola..le giovani sono invornite..


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti ragazzi e ragazze..sono nuovo di questo forum ...ho bisogno di parlare con qualcuno , perche nessuno ( neanche i miei amici piu intimi ) sa di questa cosa che va avanti da quasi 2 anni.
> Sono 6 anni che sto insieme alla mia ragazza , ho 27 anni ...2 anni fa per caso sbagliando numero una donna di 50 anni mi manda dei messaggi pensando fossi un'altra persona ( io ne avevo 25 ) ,jquando si accorge che ha sbagliato numero chiede scusa e tutto finisce li. Ma quasi come per sfida , per vedere cosa succede,  decido di tenere il numero e inizio a mandarle messaggi a chiamarla nonostante lei non abbia intenzione di vederci o cose simili e nonostante la differenza di età ( il doppio della mia ). Lei è sposata ha dei figli ....Decidiamo dopo 1 mese di insistenza di vederci in campo neutro a metà strada tra le nostre città ( io abito in Lombardia e lei in Piemonte ) parliamo tante ore insieme ...lei è una donna bellissima , sembra una trentenne ...ha una sensualità e una bellezza che in una ragazza della mia età non si trova....
> dopo quell'incontro , dove abbiamo solamente parlato , ci continuiamo a sentire..lei è intransigente per la differenza di età ..sono troppo piccolo , potrei essere veramente suo figlio ..ma io sempre come gioco all'inizio continuo ad insistere ...
> Ci vediamo una seconda volta e li a fine incontro in macchina mentre me ne sto per andare arriva un bacio ...scatta qualcosa...non è piu solo un qualcosa per vedere se riesco a conquistare una donna piu grande ..una sfida..ma è scattato qualcosa da parte mia....
> ...


Domanda a lothar se quello che ha scritto va bene anche per sua moglie.
E domanda a te stesso come ti sentiresti se la tua donna ti facesse la stessa cosa con lothar.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti ragazzi e ragazze..sono nuovo di questo forum ...ho bisogno di parlare con qualcuno , perche nessuno ( neanche i miei amici piu intimi ) sa di questa cosa che va avanti da quasi 2 anni.
> Sono 6 anni che sto insieme alla mia ragazza , ho 27 anni ...2 anni fa per caso sbagliando numero una donna di 50 anni mi manda dei messaggi pensando fossi un'altra persona ( io ne avevo 25 ) ,jquando si accorge che ha sbagliato numero chiede scusa e tutto finisce li. Ma quasi come per sfida , per vedere cosa succede, decido di tenere il numero e inizio a mandarle messaggi a chiamarla nonostante lei non abbia intenzione di vederci o cose simili e nonostante la differenza di età ( il doppio della mia ). Lei è sposata ha dei figli ....Decidiamo dopo 1 mese di insistenza di vederci in campo neutro a metà strada tra le nostre città ( io abito in Lombardia e lei in Piemonte ) parliamo tante ore insieme ...lei è una donna bellissima , sembra una trentenne ...ha una sensualità e una bellezza che in una ragazza della mia età non si trova....
> dopo quell'incontro , dove abbiamo solamente parlato , ci continuiamo a sentire..lei è intransigente per la differenza di età ..sono troppo piccolo , potrei essere veramente suo figlio ..ma io sempre come gioco all'inizio continuo ad insistere ...
> Ci vediamo una seconda volta e li a fine incontro in macchina mentre me ne sto per andare arriva un bacio ...scatta qualcosa...non è piu solo un qualcosa per vedere se riesco a conquistare una donna piu grande ..una sfida..ma è scattato qualcosa da parte mia....
> ...



Ma se non vuoi lasciare la tua ragazza e con l'altra donna provi sensazioni che nn provi diversamente l'eta cosa c'entra?
Vivitela no.....


----------



## Simy (14 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma se non vuoi lasciare la tua ragazza e con l'altra donna provi sensazioni che nn provi diversamente l'eta cosa c'entra?
> Vivitela no.....


certo! e che problema c'è! 
...........sarei proprio curiosa di sapere se la sua ragazza pensa la stessa cosa!


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Dicembre 2011)

*Imbarazzante*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma se non vuoi lasciare la tua ragazza e con l'altra donna provi sensazioni che nn provi diversamente l'eta cosa c'entra?
> Vivitela no.....


E certo. Che problema c'è??? La sua ragazza ovviamente è un optional.
A 40 anni cosa dovrà fare per distrarsi un po'??
Ma dico, 25 anni lui e lei (la fortunatissima partner). Che la lasci libera di fare quel che le pare come intende fare lui e non la meni tanto! Che delle donne consiglino di viversela tranquilli alla faccia di una fidanzata giovane 25enne ignara e inesperta a me fa molto incazzare.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E certo. Che problema c'è??? La sua ragazza ovviamente è un optional.
> A 40 anni cosa dovrà fare per distrarsi un po'??
> Ma dico, 25 anni lui e lei (la fortunatissima partner). Che la lasci libera di fare quel che le pare come intende fare lui e non la meni tanto! Che delle donne consiglino di viversela tranquilli alla faccia di una fidanzata giovane 25enne ignara e inesperta a me fa molto incazzare.



Sai cos'è che fa incazzare me ....
Il fatto che molta gente nn riesce a vivere come vorrebbe ma vive come puo'.....
Vincolato da morali etiche valori che poi alla fine nn contano nulla....
che lo vogliamo o no il sesso e i soldi sono le cose che fanno girare il mondo...
Il poco sesso o fatto male rende la donna acida e l'uomo affamato....ovvio il troppo crea dipendenza
i pochi soldi ti rendono infelice ....anche qui il troppo crea dipendenza
Qualcuno puo dire che basta l'ammmore in tutto ma in realta nn è cosi....
Parere mio...


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> lothar grazie del consiglio...il problema è che io non voglio lasciare la mia ragazza perche ci sto bene insieme ....con la donna con cui ho questa storia c'è solo passione dal mio lato e anche il desiderio dopo tanto che non ci vediamo è tanto , nonostante cerchiamo di reprimerlo ...
> ora non ci vediamo da 2 mesi ma ci sentiamo spesso ....sto cercando di non cedere dinuovo , ma è dura perche quando ci vediamo anche solo via webcam per fare 2 chiacchiere mi sale a mille la voglia di stare con lei....


Hai 25 anni e stai con una ragazza perchè 'ci stai bene insieme'? tra 10 anni sarai con lei perchè 'è una brava donna'? Ma ti rendi conto che anche lei ha diritto a stare con un uomo che vuole lei perchè la desidera? sai di cosa la stai privando?


----------



## Simy (14 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E certo. Che problema c'è??? La sua ragazza ovviamente è un optional.
> A 40 anni cosa dovrà fare per distrarsi un po'??
> Ma dico, 25 anni lui e lei (la fortunatissima partner). Che la lasci libera di fare quel che le pare come intende fare lui e non la meni tanto! Che delle donne consiglino di viversela tranquilli alla faccia di una fidanzata giovane 25enne ignara e inesperta a me fa molto incazzare.


Quoto! :up:


----------



## Simy (14 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sai cos'è che fa incazzare me ....
> Il fatto che molta gente nn riesce a vivere come vorrebbe ma vive come puo'.....
> Vincolato da morali etiche valori che poi alla fine nn contano nulla....
> che lo vogliamo o no il sesso e i soldi sono le cose che fanno girare il mondo...
> ...


e no!! se vuoi vivere senza vincoli etici e morali allora vivi da solo e fai come cavolo ti pare! 
non tieni una persona legata a te e continui a fare i tuoi comodi! e soprattutto non lo fai a 25 anni........ sta povera ragazza che male ha fatto? 

sul neretto poi evito qualunque commento


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Dicembre 2011)

*e siamo in due!*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> E certo. Che problema c'è??? La sua ragazza ovviamente è un optional.
> A 40 anni cosa dovrà fare per distrarsi un po'??
> Ma dico, 25 anni lui e lei (la fortunatissima partner). Che la lasci libera di fare quel che le pare come intende fare lui e non la meni tanto! Che delle donne consiglino di viversela tranquilli alla faccia di una fidanzata giovane 25enne ignara e inesperta a me fa molto incazzare.



Davvero io non ci capico piu'  un H :-(

ciao blu


----------



## Nocciola (14 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> e no!! se vuoi vivere senza vincoli etici e morali allora vivi da solo e fai come cavolo ti pare!
> non tieni una persona legata a te e continui a fare i tuoi comodi! e soprattutto non lo fai a 25 anni........ sta povera ragazza che male ha fatto?
> 
> sul neretto poi evito qualunque commento


O come alternativa fai presente al tuo partner che non hai vincoli etici e morali, e se anche lui è d'accordo poi agisci...Altrimenti resti un codardo.....


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Dicembre 2011)

*Ma che morali*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Sai cos'è che fa incazzare me ....
> Il fatto che molta gente nn riesce a vivere come vorrebbe ma vive come puo'.....
> Vincolato da morali etiche valori che poi alla fine nn contano nulla....
> che lo vogliamo o no il sesso e i soldi sono le cose che fanno girare il mondo...
> ...


E morali e non mi far la morale anche tu che sempre morale si tratta!
Ma tu sei sposata e hai l'amante bene ,ma sta bene a te e non a tutti,vuoi l'ovo e la gallina bene contento per te,io non voglio ne l'ovo ne' la gallina voglio solo che non mi si rompi le palle e che si sia onesti con me! Punto!

blu


----------



## lunaiena (14 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> e no!! se vuoi vivere senza vincoli etici e morali allora vivi da solo e fai come cavolo ti pare!
> non tieni una persona legata a te e continui a fare i tuoi comodi! e soprattutto non lo fai a 25 anni........ sta povera ragazza che male ha fatto?
> 
> sul neretto poi evito qualunque commento



E no scusa io lo commenterei .....se lo evidenzio
Tanto per capire se sono solo io che vedo le cose cosi ....


----------



## lunaiena (14 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> certo! e che problema c'è!
> ...........sarei proprio curiosa di sapere se la sua ragazza pensa la stessa cosa!


Poi nn mi sembra si faccia problemi sulla sua ragazza ma solo sull'eta dell'altra...


----------



## Simy (14 Dicembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> O come alternativa fai presente al tuo partner che non hai vincoli etici e morali, e se anche lui è d'accordo poi agisci...Altrimenti resti un codardo.....


assolutamente si! :up:


----------



## Simy (14 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E no scusa io lo commenterei .....se lo evidenzio
> Tanto per capire se sono solo io che vedo le cose cosi ....


io non credo che una donna diventi acida e un uomo affamato se fa poco sesso o se lo fa fatto male! se nel 2011 siamo ancora a questi livelli siamo messi male! 
ho passato lunghi periodi senza fare sesso e non sono mai diventata acida sono altre le cose che mi fanno inacidire 



lunapiena ha detto:


> Poi nn mi sembra si faccia problemi sulla sua ragazza ma solo sull'eta dell'altra...


non ho capito cosa vuoi dire.....?????? pensi che lascerebbe la sua ragazza se l'altra fosse una sua coetanea? io credo di no! la sua ragazza lui la vede come la sua "sicurezza" l'altra è la sua "trombata"


----------



## Andy (14 Dicembre 2011)

Tipico caso di una donna sul viale del tramonto che trova casualmente un c..o giovane e che sente rinascersi...


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Dicembre 2011)

penso che il giudizio sia soggettivo..infatti chiedo come dovrei comportarmi secondo voi ...ora non fate tutti i moralisti , perche penso che a qualsiasi persona sia capitato di avere dei momenti critici nella vita dove si è tra 2 fuochi e non si sa cosa fare ..facile sparare a 0 ...e se dovesse capitare a voi cosa fareste ?lascereste tutto cosi senza scrupoli ?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> lothar grazie del consiglio...il problema è che io non voglio lasciare la mia ragazza perche ci sto bene insieme ....con la donna con cui ho questa storia c'è solo passione dal mio lato e anche il desiderio dopo tanto che non ci vediamo è tanto , nonostante cerchiamo di reprimerlo ...
> ora non ci vediamo da 2 mesi ma ci sentiamo spesso ....sto cercando di non cedere dinuovo , ma è dura perche quando ci vediamo anche solo via webcam per fare 2 chiacchiere mi sale a mille* la voglia di stare con lei*....


è questo? o è voglia di svuotarti i testicoli con una che può essere tua mamma? o è qualcosa di + profondo?...io credo che tutto sia nella tua voglia iniziale di giocare e tenere il numero. In un rapporto che non ha crepe, questo non c'è.
Non è falso moralismo o roba simile; semplicemente un invito alla riflessione.


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Dicembre 2011)

*Ma che film vedi????*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Sai cos'è che fa incazzare me ....
> Il fatto che molta gente nn riesce a vivere come vorrebbe ma vive come puo'.....
> Vincolato da morali etiche valori che poi alla fine nn contano nulla....
> che lo vogliamo o no il sesso e i soldi sono le cose che fanno girare il mondo...
> ...


Filippica noiosa, patetica e gratuita perchè ho scritto l'opposto.
Ho proprio detto che in caso di mancanza di amore e in età così giovane hanno tutto il diritto entrambi di vivere la loro vita come più gli aggrada quindi basta l'ammore non c'entra un  c....o.
Da cosa tu abbia dedotto che alcuni vogliono ma..non possono , non lo so.
Il poco sesso che rende acidi o la carenza di soldi  poi non ho compreso che c'entrino ma sicuramente è un tuo pensiero profondo ed intelligente , oltre che molto originale, che non intendo contestare.
Se ti avanza un po' di tutta questa sacra verità di cui pari avere le tasche stracolme elargiscicene ancora un po'. Grazie.
Bye


----------



## Andy (14 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> C'è qualcuno che ha vissuto storie simili anche al contrario , cioe una ragazza con un uomo piu grande ....o che puo darmi un cosniglio su come comportarmi ? che faccio...taglio i ponti definitivamente e basta per salvare il mio rapporto ?


Le mie ultime sono state più grandi di me, di non così tanti anni però, ma non essendo io un ventenne, loro erano sicuramente "grandi".
Il discorso che loro fanno sull'età è vero: non avranno mai nulla da spartire con te. Ma nel contempo loro sanno che c'è un ragazzo molto giovane disposto a fare sesso con loro. E la cosa di certo non la buttano via.

Tu cosa devi fare? Taglia i ponti e falle sentire vecchie.

Non ti fidare, assolutamente, di una doinna molto più grande di te.

Anche perchè, se la cosa dovesse andare, quando lei avrà sessanta anni, tu guarderai le ventenni. Fidati.


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Dicembre 2011)

su questo sono assolutamente d'accordo e soprattutto non è una voglia di svuotare i testicoli come detto da te prima ....puo essere che trovo in lei quelle attenzioni e quel desiderio che magari dopo un po di anni si è spento...ma alcune volte si sparano giudizi troppo affrettati come ho lette nelle pagine prima....addirittura leggo di essere codardi , vigliacchi , di lasciare vivere la sua vita alla mia ragazza come io sto vivendo la mia....


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E no scusa io lo commenterei .....se lo evidenzio
> Tanto per capire se sono solo io che vedo le cose cosi ....


Avrei preferito non commentare ma se ti va. 
Hai espresso un luogo comune così squallido , trito e ritrito che non solo non provoca nessuna reazione (se voleva come immagino essere una provocazione verso donne  meno fortiunate e attive di te)  ma denota una TUA carenza o infantile bisogno di rimarcare quanto scopi e sei soddisfatta .
in piena educazione, si era cercato di sorvolare ma pare tu voglia approfondire


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Dicembre 2011)

che poi scusate , io non capisco cosa c'entrano i soldi o l'essere affamati di sesso in questa mia storia....


----------



## lunaiena (14 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> penso che il giudizio sia soggettivo..infatti chiedo come dovrei comportarmi secondo voi ...ora non fate tutti i moralisti , perche penso che a qualsiasi persona sia capitato di avere dei momenti critici nella vita dove si è tra 2 fuochi e non si sa cosa fare ..facile sparare a 0 ...e se dovesse capitare a voi cosa fareste ?lascereste tutto cosi senza scrupoli ?



I santamente altruisti si ti direbbero ti lasciare tutto o di confessare ......

Gli egoisti come me invece ti dicono di vivere sempre tenendo presente che potrebbe saltare fuori tutto e in quel caso devi essere coscente di quello che fai.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> penso che il giudizio sia soggettivo..infatti chiedo come dovrei comportarmi secondo voi ...ora non fate tutti i moralisti , perche penso che a qualsiasi persona sia capitato di avere dei momenti critici nella vita dove si è tra 2 fuochi e non si sa cosa fare ..facile sparare a 0 ...e se dovesse capitare a voi cosa fareste ?lascereste tutto cosi senza scrupoli ?


Io non sono moralista, ho la mia etica: non faccio mai ad un altro quello che non vorrei fosse fatto a me. E tendo a rispettare le persone, la mia concezione di rispetto è non fare ciò che mi è comodo con le persone, ma ciò che è giusto.


----------



## Andy (14 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> su questo sono assolutamente d'accordo e soprattutto non è una voglia di svuotare i testicoli come detto da te prima ....puo essere che trovo in lei quelle attenzioni e quel desiderio che magari dopo un po di anni si è spento...ma alcune volte si sparano giudizi troppo affrettati come ho lette nelle pagine prima....addirittura leggo di essere codardi , vigliacchi , di lasciare vivere la sua vita alla mia ragazza come io sto vivendo la mia....


Se stai bene con la tua ragazza, torna da lei.

Forse la storia un giorno finirà, ma con una donna non così distante da te in termini di età. E' la cosa logica della vita.

Non puoi lasciare la tua ragazza per una donna così matura (solo in termini di età) che nemmeno conosci, e che magari sa già come scaricarti. E che ha la sua vita. Tu sei di passaggio.


----------



## Simy (14 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io non sono moralista, ho la mia etica: non faccio mai ad un altro quello che non vorrei fosse fatto a me. E tendo a rispettare le persone, la mia concezione di rispetto è non fare ciò che mi è comodo con le persone, ma ciò che è giusto.


straquoto!


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> I santamente altruisti si ti direbbero ti lasciare tutto o di confessare ......
> 
> Gli egoisti come me invece ti dicono di vivere sempre tenendo presente che potrebbe saltare fuori tutto e in quel caso devi essere coscente di quello che fai.....


in 2 anni abbiamo avuto rapporti solo 2 volte....le latre non siamo andati oltre o abbiamo parlato normalmente quando ci siamo visti...non è un incontro per fare sesso e basta e ognuno per la sua strada....non è che ogni settimana o ogni mese sono li con lei che tradisco la mia ragazza.....è una storia particolare....mi manca quando non ci sentiamo....le desidero....ma probabilmente è colpa non solo mia ma della coppia in generale quando si spegne qualcosa....


----------



## Andy (14 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> che poi scusate , io non capisco cosa c'entrano i soldi o l'essere affamati di sesso in questa mia storia....


Io ci credo che provi qualcosa. Perchè anche io l'ho provato.
Ma se puoi, ti prego, metti da parte l'infatuazione, perchè dopo ne soffrirai di più.

Taglia ora, subito. Comunque ancora non può condizionare la tua vita. Poi potrebbe essere davvero triste per te. Non ti fidare.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> su questo sono assolutamente d'accordo e soprattutto non è una voglia di svuotare i testicoli come detto da te prima ....puo essere che trovo in lei quelle attenzioni e quel desiderio che magari dopo un po di anni si è spento...ma alcune volte si sparano giudizi troppo affrettati come ho lette nelle pagine prima....addirittura leggo di essere codardi , vigliacchi ,* di lasciare vivere la sua vita alla mia ragazza come io sto vivendo la mia*....


a casa e nel letto con la tua ragaza ci sei solo tu...per quanto tu possa trasferire sensazioni ed emozioni,tu stai insieme a lei e tu sai che emozioni stai trovando con questa donna...poco conta l'età...agli inizi l'adrenalina, la voglia di vedersi, assaggiarsi, conoscersi è sempre a mille....sono il mutuo da pagare, le coliche dei bimbi la notte e il tempo che...dicono la loro


----------



## Simy (14 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> in 2 anni abbiamo avuto rapporti solo 2 volte....le latre non siamo andati oltre o abbiamo parlato normalmente quando ci siamo visti...non è un incontro per fare sesso e basta e ognuno per la sua strada....non è che ogni settimana o ogni mese sono li con lei che tradisco la mia ragazza.....è una storia particolare....mi manca quando non ci sentiamo....le desidero....ma probabilmente è colpa non solo mia ma della coppia in generale *quando si spegne qualcosa*....


appunto ti stiamo dicendo che forse è giusto che la tua ragazza sia libera di trovare qualcuno che la desideri sul serio!


----------



## Tubarao (14 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> su questo sono assolutamente d'accordo e soprattutto non è una voglia di svuotare i testicoli come detto da te prima ....*puo essere che trovo in lei quelle attenzioni e quel desiderio che magari dopo un po di anni si è spento*...ma alcune volte si sparano giudizi troppo affrettati come ho lette nelle pagine prima....addirittura leggo di essere codardi , vigliacchi , di lasciare vivere la sua vita alla mia ragazza come io sto vivendo la mia....


Alcune precisazioni, sempre dal mio punto di vista e quindi altamente opinabile.

Il neretto è solo un giro di parole che potevi esprimere con un puro e semplice:_ Mi arrapa come cammello nicaraguense._

Una volta stabilito questo concetto fondamentale, che non ha nulla di sbagliato, dovresti per me sfruttare l'occasione che ti è capitata per farti alcune domande e cercare di darti delle risposte.

Quali ? E mica posso fare tutto io  Scoprilo


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> appunto ti stiamo dicendo che forse è giusto che la tua ragazza sia libera di trovare qualcuno che la desideri sul serio!


Anche perchè secondo me uno che la riaccende ci mette davvero poco a trovarlo!


----------



## Nocciola (14 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> penso che il giudizio sia soggettivo..infatti chiedo come dovrei comportarmi secondo voi ...ora non fate tutti i moralisti , perche penso che a qualsiasi persona sia capitato di avere dei momenti critici nella vita dove si è tra 2 fuochi e non si sa cosa fare ..facile sparare a 0 ...e se dovesse capitare a voi cosa fareste ?lascereste tutto cosi senza scrupoli ?


Nessuno ti sta dicendo di lasciare senza scrupoli. Ma siete giovani e state partendo con il piede sbagliato. Pensa a quello che vuoi, ma se senti già l'esigenza di una relazione forse dovresti essere chiaro con la tua fidanzata e lasciare a lei la decisione. E' giusto che sappia con chi sta pensando di trascorrere il futuro. Non siete sposati e non avete figli siete ancora in tempo per essere felici entrambi senza  farvi troppo male


----------



## lunaiena (14 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E morali e non mi far la morale anche tu che sempre morale si tratta!
> Ma tu sei sposata e hai l'amante bene ,ma sta bene a te e non a tutti,vuoi l'ovo e la gallina bene contento per te,io non voglio ne l'ovo ne' la gallina voglio solo che non mi si rompi le palle e che si sia onesti con me! Punto!
> 
> blu



Certo sarebbe bello che il mondo girasse intorno all'onesta ma è solo utopia....
Visto che parli di onesta spero tu lo sia sempre stato sempre e con tutti......


----------



## Nocciola (14 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> su questo sono assolutamente d'accordo e soprattutto non è una voglia di svuotare i testicoli come detto da te prima ....puo essere che trovo in lei quelle attenzioni e quel desiderio che magari dopo un po di anni si è spento...ma alcune volte si sparano giudizi troppo affrettati come ho lette nelle pagine prima....addirittura *leggo di essere codardi , vigliacchi , di lasciare vivere la sua vita alla mia ragazza come io sto vivendo* la mia....


E cosa c'è di non vero o di sbagliato in questo? e sopratutto se già da findanzati e da due anni la passione si è un po' spenta direi che è meglio che ci rifletti su


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2011)

lothar appare come la madonna del divino amore...ma al posto del mantello azzurro ha le mutande calate



lothar57 ha detto:


> *Mi hai evocato io ne ho 54,la mia amante 28..lei dice di essere single,io ho moglie e figli...allora amico ascolta il vecchio diavolo Lothar:si tengono tutte e due*.non mollare niente,chiaro??
> Comunque vanno di moda per voi ragazzi le donne mature,,,mia moglie ne ha 53, e mi dice che le corrono dietro i 30enni..mio figlio maggiore ,22,caccia quelle over 30..mahhh..
> *Ok..se hai bisogno sfrega la lampada e mi paleso*..





:sbatti:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma certo.....ipercoop..mia moglie e'in uno dei negozi,era estate,quindi scollata ma poco,io l'aspetto fuori...abbastanza lontano,esce..e intanto arrivano 4 ragazzi,se hanno 25 anni e'molto,uno si gira a guardarla e fa'agli altri''soccia che figa...'''e mia moglie dopo a me''hai visto,,sta attento che se voglio......''considera che ha 53 anni...
> 
> poi mi pare che anche tu abbia''constatato''la cosa..


Lothar...ma è l'ipercoop vicino alla grande rotatoria che porta all'A1? AI miei tempi nei paraggi c'era un residence...pieno di troie slave...robe che non ti dico...
Vero tua moglie dimostra almeno 10 anni in meno di quelli che ha...e come si è goduta quando gliel'ho detto...wovl..

Ah l'ipercoop...ahahahahaahahah...una volta ero lì a fare la spesa con la mia raga...ad una curva tira il carrello...io da dietro lo mollo...il carrello parte e va a finire addosso ad una pila di panettoni...un disastro...lei si gira e non mi vede più...che ridere...AHAHAHAHAHAAH...


----------



## Simy (14 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Anche perchè secondo me uno che la riaccende ci mette davvero poco a trovarlo!


appunto!


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahah coincidenza..anche la mia non la vedo da 2 mesi.pero'cell tutti i giorni..mi raccomando se comicni a diradare.ci si dimentica e la storia termina da sola...
> ci credo che la desideri tanto so ben come sono brave le 50enni tra le lenzuola..le giovani sono invornite..


Lothar dipende come sono vissute le 50enni eh?
Ci sono donne che a meno di 50 sono già finite eh? Basta kaput...
Ma la cinquantenne consapevole si dice...wovl...sto qua di 25 che bel toretto da monta...


----------



## Andy (14 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma la cinquantenne consapevole si dice...wovl...sto qua di 25 che bel toretto da monta...


Appunto... ed il 25enne dovrebbe considerarla come una da montare... e basta...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> e no!! se vuoi vivere senza vincoli etici e morali allora vivi da solo e fai come cavolo ti pare!
> non tieni una persona legata a te e continui a fare i tuoi comodi! e soprattutto non lo fai a 25 anni........ sta povera ragazza che male ha fatto?
> 
> sul neretto poi evito qualunque commento


Sbagliato Simy!
Ti trovi una degna compagna complice con te, in tutto...no?
Tra maiali sgrunf sgrunf...se se intende sempre...
Ripeto secondo me, non va bene tradire, ma condividere no?
Io fossi lui, direi alla mia raga, sai ho una di 50 che mi fa il filo, muoio dalla voglia di scopare con lei...
Così uno vede cosa capita no?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar dipende come sono vissute le 50enni eh?
> Ci sono donne che a meno di 50 sono già finite eh? Basta kaput...
> Ma la cinquantenne consapevole si dice...wovl...sto qua di 25 che bel toretto da *monta*...





Andy ha detto:


> Appunto... ed il 25enne dovrebbe considerarla come una da *montare*... e basta...


pincy mi conosci abbastanza per sapere che tutto sono meno che una moralista o moralizzatrice....ma cacchio quanto vi detesto quando vi esprimete così


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sbagliato Simy!
> Ti trovi una degna compagna complice con te, in tutto...no?
> Tra maiali sgrunf sgrunf...se se intende sempre...
> Ripeto secondo me, non va bene tradire, ma condividere no?
> ...


La complicità nel condividere la fedeltà invece che è?
Solo un modo di vita vedete: il vostro


----------



## Andy (14 Dicembre 2011)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> pincy mi conosci abbastanza per sapere che tutto sono meno che una moralista o moralizzatrice....ma cacchio quanto vi detesto quando vi esprimete così


E cosa ho detto? Se una di 50 anni la pensa così (uao, un 25enne tirello da monta...), in realtà non dovrebbe andarne fiera: dopotutto è lei la vacca di 50 anni che *viene *montata...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2011)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> pincy mi conosci abbastanza per sapere che tutto sono meno che una moralista o moralizzatrice....ma cacchio quanto vi detesto quando vi esprimete così


DOnna dici il vero!
Ma credimi è stata la mia amica di Ravenna che abita a Dubay a raccontarmi che ogni tanto si faceva l'istruttore di equitazione e lo definiva così...anzi mi diceva che era un gran piacere per lei svezzarlo a dovere...
Si hai ragione ci siamo espressi male...

No non sei moralizzatrice...
sei...uhm...
Cuore di donna!


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2011)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> pincy mi conosci abbastanza per sapere che tutto sono meno che una moralista o moralizzatrice....ma cacchio quanto vi detesto quando vi esprimete così


condivido.
ribadendo che la tendenza di questi ultimi tempi è quella di involgarire ogni post


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Dicembre 2011)

in tutta la storia mi sono dimenticato di dire che la mia ragazza ha deciso di rimanere vergine fino al matrimonio....anche su questo lato prutroppo sono stato debole...io voglio stare con lei senno l'avrei gia lasciata ma allo stesso fare l'amore penso sia una delle cose che dopo tanti anni tiene il rapporto in piedi....ne abbiamo parlato tante volte ma alla fine ho accettato la sua scelta perche non voglio perderla...
poi pero quando è capitata questa storia con questa donna non ce l'ho piu fatta....e ora mi ritrovo in questa situazione...
non voglio giustificarmi ma forse prima quando ho raccontato la storia avevo omesso questo particolare


----------



## Andy (14 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> in tutta la storia mi sono dimenticato di dire che *la mia ragazza ha deciso di rimanere vergine fino al matrimonio....*anche su questo lato prutroppo sono stato debole...io voglio stare con lei senno l'avrei gia lasciata ma allo stesso fare l'amore penso sia una delle cose che dopo tanti anni tiene il rapporto in piedi....ne abbiamo parlato tante volte ma alla fine ho accettato la sua scelta perche non voglio perderla...
> poi pero quando è capitata questa storia con questa donna non ce l'ho piu fatta....e ora mi ritrovo in questa situazione...
> non voglio giustificarmi ma forse prima quando ho raccontato la storia avevo omesso questo particolare


Tieni gli occhi aperti, davvero.


----------



## Simy (14 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sbagliato Simy!
> Ti trovi una degna compagna complice con te, in tutto...no?
> Tra maiali sgrunf sgrunf...se se intende sempre...
> Ripeto secondo me, *non va bene tradire, ma condividere no?
> ...


assolutamente Conte! se trovi una persona disposta a condividere io non ho nulla da obiettare!
il problema però qui è che la ragazza non sta condividendo un bel nulla.....


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> E cosa ho detto? Se una di 50 anni la pensa così (uao, un 25enne tirello da monta...), in realtà non dovrebbe andarne fiera: dopotutto è lei la vacca di 50 anni che *viene *montata...


ma basta


----------



## Andy (14 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma basta


Dai, non è il forum di topolino


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La complicità nel condividere la fedeltà invece che è?
> Solo un modo di vita vedete: il vostro


Ok no?
Due scelgono insieme di essere fedeli.
Due scelgono insieme di essere infedeli.
Due scelgono insieme di non essere santi...no?
Tu non hai la più pallida idea di quante coppie vivano sotto l'egida: vizi privati pubbliche virtù...secondo quanto insegna Tinto Brass nei due film: Fallo e Fermo Posta.

Direi che un tradimento sventato, squarcia proprio la complicità di coppia.

Sai non penso proprio che la mia compagna mi lasci se le dico...senti vorrei farmi tizia eh?

Non capisco come la coppia sia anche il luogo di una montagna di paure eh?

SUl poco sesso dico solo questo.
La mia compagna è una donna che...NON rinuncia per nulla a certi piaceri della vita...
Se non faccio sesso con lei per mesi...e lei ogni tanto è tutta euforica...significa che...sto scalando il Cervino...o è meglio che vada con Lothar a fare un saltino a Cervia!


----------



## Nocciola (14 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> in tutta la storia mi sono dimenticato di dire che la mia ragazza ha deciso di rimanere vergine fino al matrimonio....anche su questo lato prutroppo sono stato debole...io voglio stare con lei senno l'avrei gia lasciata ma allo stesso fare l'amore penso sia una delle cose che dopo tanti anni tiene il rapporto in piedi....ne abbiamo parlato tante volte ma alla fine ho accettato la sua scelta perche non voglio perderla...
> poi pero quando è capitata questa storia con questa donna non ce l'ho piu fatta....e ora mi ritrovo in questa situazione...
> non voglio giustificarmi ma forse prima quando ho raccontato la storia avevo omesso questo particolare


Motivo in più per essere chiaro con la tua fidanzata. "Tesoro non condivido questa decisione, ti amo e voglio poter far l'amore con te. Posso anche provare a capirti, ma credo di non poterti essere fedele perchè ho esigenze diverse dalle tue, possiamo provare a parlarne e affrontare quello che per me sta diventando un problema". Se ti ama non può non ascoltarti e provare a venirti incontro.......
Altrimenti mi sembra un buon motivo per prendere le dovute decisioni


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Dai, non è il forum di topolino


No è quello delle ok...lasciamo stare...
Ma Andy ti sfugge una cosa...
LUI che ha 25 anni non può assolutamente vedere nella cinquantenne un ogggetto eh?
Lui ha solo 25 anni: non è un uomo...è un pischelletto...
Mi ricordo benissimo come io a 25 anni vedevo le signore mature...
E ho un ricordo bellissimo in cui io sono stato un oggetto di piacere per una signora...
Come mi ha sedotto? Facendo la porca?
No eh? I brividi che mi ha fatto provare me li ricordo ancora...
Lei mi ha insegnato una montagna di cose.
Io non potevo insegnarle nulla...
Ma quella volta io ho capito COSA E' UNA DONNA.


----------



## Andy (14 Dicembre 2011)

Io non ci crederei mai ad una donna che mi dice "niente sesso fino al matrimonio".
Non ci credo, non ci credo, non ci credo.

E che facciamo? Dobbiamo davvero aspettare? E chi mi dice che lei mi sposa?
O chi mi dice che non ci sia qualcosa sotto?
O chi mi dice che noin sia frigida anche dopo che ho firmato il contratto?

Poi che faccio, mi sparo?


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Dai, non è il forum di topolino


sì, è un forum di adulti che possono parlare di qualsiasi cosa, anche la più sconveniente.
ma c'è modo e modo


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, è un forum di adulti che possono parlare di qualsiasi cosa, anche la più sconveniente.
> ma c'è modo e modo


Si hai ragione...
Sai che ho sempre pensato che tu sei una donna molto più grande di me?


----------



## Simy (14 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, è un forum di adulti che possono parlare di qualsiasi cosa, anche la più sconveniente.
> ma c'è modo e modo


:up:


----------



## Andy (14 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No è quello delle ok...lasciamo stare...
> Ma Andy ti sfugge una cosa...
> LUI che ha 25 anni non può assolutamente vedere nella cinquantenne un ogggetto eh?
> Lui ha solo 25 anni: non è un uomo...è un pischelletto...
> ...


Ma infatti, io ho detto che posso capire se lui è attratto davvero. Caspita se è vero.

Il problema è se è lei a pensare alla banalità del solo sesso o del solo svago. Allora lui dovrebbe incominciare a farsi due conti ora, su questa situazione. E se riesce a capire che lei si sente una divina che vuole il toretto, allora lui dovrebbe riuscire non solo a farla finita, ma a mandargli il segnale :"Ehi, bella fino a prova contraria chi sta in sella sono io".


----------



## Simy (14 Dicembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Motivo in più per essere chiaro con la tua fidanzata. "Tesoro non condivido questa decisione, ti amo e voglio poter far l'amore con te. Posso anche provare a capirti, ma credo di non poterti essere fedele perchè ho esigenze diverse dalle tue, possiamo provare a parlarne e affrontare quello che per me sta diventando un problema". Se ti ama non può non ascoltarti e provare a venirti incontro.......
> Altrimenti mi sembra un buon motivo per prendere le dovute decisioni


Brava! hai scritto tu quello che volevo scrivere io! :up:


----------



## lunaiena (14 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> in tutta la storia mi sono dimenticato di dire che la mia ragazza ha deciso di rimanere vergine fino al matrimonio....anche su questo lato prutroppo sono stato debole...io voglio stare con lei senno l'avrei gia lasciata ma allo stesso fare l'amore penso sia una delle cose che dopo tanti anni tiene il rapporto in piedi....ne abbiamo parlato tante volte ma alla fine ho accettato la sua scelta perche non voglio perderla...
> poi pero quando è capitata questa storia con questa donna non ce l'ho piu fatta....e ora mi ritrovo in questa situazione...
> non voglio giustificarmi ma forse prima quando ho raccontato la storia avevo omesso questo particolare



Un particolare importante....
Conosco una coppia ormai nn piu coppia che fece la stessa cosa .....
Si sposarono e dopo poco la separazione perche lei comunque nn ha voluto consumare....

Spero nn sia il tuo caso...
Ma almeno lo sai perche è fermamente convinta di questa decisione?


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Io non ci crederei mai ad una donna che mi dice "niente sesso fino al matrimonio".
> Non ci credo, non ci credo, non ci credo.
> 
> E che facciamo? Dobbiamo davvero aspettare? E chi mi dice che lei mi sposa?
> ...


Infatti io non ci credo affatto che lei gli abbia detto così.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Brava! hai scritto tu quello che volevo scrivere io! :up:


tanto per cambiare


----------



## Eliade (14 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> in tutta la storia mi sono dimenticato di dire che la mia ragazza ha deciso di rimanere vergine fino al matrimonio....anche su questo lato prutroppo sono stato debole...io voglio stare con lei senno l'avrei gia lasciata ma allo stesso fare l'amore penso sia una delle cose che dopo tanti anni tiene il rapporto in piedi....ne abbiamo parlato tante volte ma alla fine ho accettato la sua scelta perche non voglio perderla...
> poi pero quando è capitata questa storia con questa donna non ce l'ho piu fatta....e ora mi ritrovo in questa situazione...
> non voglio giustificarmi ma forse prima quando ho raccontato la storia avevo omesso questo particolare


Allora lascia la tua ragazza. Indipendentemente da quali che siano i suoi motivi per voler rimanere vergine, dubito fortemente che tu sarai in grado di starle vicino adeguatamente...ora che hai assaporato la libera passione di una donna, peraltro, anche più esperta/matura di lei, come affronterai la sessualità con lei che non si saprà comportare nemmeno per lo 0.0000001% della 50enne e con te che, invece, sei tutto inebriato dal sesso con lei?

Alcune coppie finiscono come quella raccontata da Luna, altre no.

Mia cugina e il marito sono arrivati vergini al matrimonio *per scelta e credenze comuni alla loro coppia*, lei 27 e lui 32. Sposati 3 anni fa, sono ancora insieme e stanno recuperando il tempo perduto, tanto per farci due risate: sapessi che visi rilassati e sorridenti che hanno nelle foto del viaggio di nozze! :rotfl:

Altri invece come un cugino di mia zia: ha voluto fortemente sposare una ragazza vergine, per mentalità di paese...beh dopo qualche anno (non ricordo se 2 o 4 di matrimonio) e due figli, l'ha tradita con una collega..e ebbe anche il coraggio di lamentarsi della moglie poco esperta.  :unhappy:

Altri invece finiscono come il matrimonio di un utente del forum, lei arrivata vergine lui no: lei credente e lui non si è mai sprecato per migliorare la loro situazione (parole sue), preferendo il piatto pronto di un'amante più grande.


----------



## free (14 Dicembre 2011)

scusa Non Registrato, ma tu a 25 anni hai fatto l'amore 2 volte con la signora e mai con la tua ragazza?


----------



## Simy (14 Dicembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> scusa Non Registrato, ma tu a 25 anni hai fatto l'amore 2 volte con la signora e mai con la tua ragazza?


pare di si..... :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Dicembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> scusa Non Registrato, ma tu a 25 anni hai fatto l'amore 2 volte con la signora e mai con la tua ragazza?



vabbe non è che prima della mia ragazza non avessi mai avuto altre esperienze eh...
comunque si con la mia ragazza nulla perche per motivi religiosi e fisici ( paura della penetrazione in poche parole ) ha deciso di non fare nuella fino al matrimonio....
all'inizio non era un problema perche comunque c'è l'amore , tante cose da fare insieme , l'entusiasmo ...poi col passare degli anni non è facile continuare a far finta di niente...ho provato anche a dirle di andare da un sessuologo o da uno specialista , ma lei mi ha detto che comunque aspetterebbe fino al matrimonio lo stesso


----------



## MK (14 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sai cos'è che fa incazzare me ....
> Il fatto che molta gente nn riesce a vivere come vorrebbe ma vive come puo'.....
> Vincolato da morali etiche valori che poi alla fine nn contano nulla....
> che lo vogliamo o no il sesso e i soldi sono le cose che fanno girare il mondo...
> ...


Sai Luna leggo sempre tanta rabbia in quello che scrivi. Come se scrivessi a una parte di te stessa che invece all'amore un tempo ci credeva. E ha smesso.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> pare di si..... :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


Santa rosalia!!!!!  

Se posso esprimere una mia opinione.... se adesso fossi con mio figlio, e stessimo a parlare seri di argomenti come sesso, amore, vita, sentimenti etc, gli direi che, conoscere se stessi per conoscere dopo gli altri, passa attraverso esperienze, e come puoi tu figlio mio decidere chi sposare, se ancora non conosci completamente te stesso e chi ti sta accanto ?


----------



## MK (14 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Tipico caso di una donna sul viale del tramonto che trova casualmente un c..o giovane e che sente rinascersi...


Uè è lui che ha iniziato il giochino eh.


----------



## Andy (14 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sai Luna leggo sempre tanta rabbia in quello che scrivi. Come se scrivessi a una parte di te stessa che invece all'amore un tempo ci credeva. E ha smesso.


Perchè la gente deve potersi ricredere solo perchè viene consigliato da altri?
La realtà di ogni giorno è personale, così come sono personali le esperienze che si vivono.

1, 2, 3, 4 volte, poi uno giustamente pensa: qui sono tutti dei cani.

*E' il mondo che deve farsi ricredere*, non è giusto porgere solo e sempre l'altra guancia.

Un giudizio esiste sulla base di fatti.


----------



## Andy (14 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Uè è lui che ha iniziato il giochino eh.


Una 50 enne sta al posto suo, soprattutto se sposata... invece coglie la palla al balzo. E' logico che un 25enne ci possa stare, se lei è bella.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sai Luna leggo sempre tanta rabbia in quello che scrivi. Come se scrivessi a una parte di te stessa che invece all'amore un tempo ci credeva. E ha smesso.


Si lo penso anche io.

Mi sembra di rivedere quell'attore di the family man che dopo che ha visto cosa è davvero importante, e dopo che ha capito che stava per perderlo, sembrava non più ansioso di ritornare alla ricchezza ed agio in cui era prima, ma ricordava il viso di quella bambina che stava nella culla a dormire.


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Una 50 enne sta al posto suo, soprattutto se sposata... invece coglie la palla al balzo. E' logico che un 25enne ci possa stare, se lei è bella.


un altro illuminato.
Mamma mia che squallore.


----------



## Andy (14 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> un altro illuminato.
> Mamma mia che squallore.


Spiega purezza suprema


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Santa rosalia!!!!!
> 
> Se posso esprimere una mia opinione.... se adesso fossi con mio figlio, e stessimo a parlare seri di argomenti come sesso, amore, vita, sentimenti etc, gli direi che, conoscere se stessi per conoscere dopo gli altri, passa attraverso esperienze, e come puoi tu figlio mio decidere chi sposare, se ancora non conosci completamente te stesso e chi ti sta accanto ?


non può... e non dovresti, non registrato. Anche io lo dico da madre, e potrei essere la tua.

Oh ma... io sono più giovane dell'altra eh? 
a parte gli scherzi, davvero non si può pensare di essere coppia solo a metà per poi scoprire, dopo il matrimonio, di non esserlo affatto... sono cose delicate, a volte l'intesa sessuale fa superare i momenti duri e ce ne sono tanti, sai?


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Spiega purezza suprema


parli delle donne con una vogarità insopportabile.
Prima con la storia della vacca da monta ora con coglie la palla al balzo.
Perchè non ti butti su uno sport?


----------



## MK (14 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Una 50 enne sta al posto suo, soprattutto se sposata... invece coglie la palla al balzo. E' logico che un 25enne ci possa stare, se lei è bella.


Andy Andy Andy, non si sta parlando di te. I problemi qui sono molteplici, il primo è la ragazza che vuole arrivare vergine al matrimonio e ha problemi col sesso (credo poco al discorso religioso in questo caso), il secondo la signora 50enne è sposata (e non credo abbia nessuna intenzione di mollare la famiglia per un ragazzo che potrebbe essere suo figlio), il terzo questo ragazzo ha giustamente un sano desiderio sessuale. Soluzione? Trovare una terza donna che lo soddisfi interamente :mrgreen:.


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non può... e non dovresti, non registrato. Anche io lo dico da madre, e potrei essere la tua.
> 
> Oh ma... io sono più giovane dell'altra eh?
> a parte gli scherzi, davvero non si può pensare di essere coppia solo a metà per poi scoprire, dopo il matrimonio, di non esserlo affatto... sono cose delicate, a volte l'intesa sessuale fa superare i momenti duri e ce ne sono tanti, sai?


capisci la mia situazione ? sentimento ce n'è senno che ci starei a fare insieme....ma l'intesa sessuale non so quale sia e quale sarà....come detto prima non voglio giustificare il tradimento..ma non è semplice ...la carne è debole soprattutto quanto ti senti desiderato da una donna....


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non può... e non dovresti, non registrato. Anche io lo dico da madre, e potrei essere la tua.
> 
> Oh ma... io sono più giovane dell'altra eh?
> a parte gli scherzi, davvero non si può pensare di essere coppia solo a metà per poi scoprire, dopo il matrimonio, di non esserlo affatto... sono cose delicate, a volte l'intesa sessuale fa superare i momenti duri e ce ne sono tanti, sai?


Se stai dicendo che per sposarsi devono conoscersi anche sessualmente sono daccordo.

Ah una cosa sbri... la smetti di dire che sei da brodo :rotfl: sai perchè mi sa che più o meno abbiamo la stessa età e mizzeca mi scoccia pensare che anche io sono da.. vabbè non lo scrivo...


----------



## Andy (14 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *parli delle donne con una vogarità insopportabile*.
> Prima con la storia della vacca da monta ora con coglie la palla al balzo.
> Perchè non ti butti su uno sport?


Bene, mi sorprende vedere come sempre che le persone nemmeno leggono i post.
E danno giudizi. Dopotutto se il mondo fa pena è per questo, no?
Nemmeno ti rispondo, leggi, poi parla.

Lo sport lo faccio e sto in mezzo alla strada. Forse dovresti uscire anche un pò tu


----------



## Simy (14 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> vabbe non è che prima della mia ragazza non avessi mai avuto altre esperienze eh...
> comunque si con la mia ragazza nulla perche per motivi religiosi e fisici ( paura della penetrazione in poche parole ) ha deciso di non fare nuella fino al matrimonio....
> all'inizio non era un problema perche comunque c'è l'amore , tante cose da fare insieme , l'entusiasmo ...poi col passare degli anni non è facile continuare a far finta di niente...ho provato anche a dirle di andare da un sessuologo o da uno specialista , ma lei mi ha detto che comunque aspetterebbe fino al matrimonio lo stesso


e se dopo il matrimonio la "paura della penetrazione" non le passa??????????? ci hai mai pensato?


----------



## free (14 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> capisci la mia situazione ? sentimento ce n'è senno che ci starei a fare insieme....ma l'intesa sessuale non so quale sia e quale sarà....come detto prima non voglio giustificare il tradimento..ma non è semplice ...la carne è debole soprattutto quanto ti senti desiderato da una donna....


stai attento, e se poi non ti dovessi trovare bene con lei? dopo il matrimonio, intendo
sarebbe un serio problema...


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> e se dopo il matrimonio la "paura della penetrazione" non le passa??????????? ci hai mai pensato?


è per quello che le ho proposto di andare da un sessuologo o comunque una persona che la possa aiutare a sbloccarsi ...sicuramente non ho intenzione dopo il matrimonio di aspettare altri anni prima che si sblocchi ancora....sembra un discorso un po egoistico , ma aspettare anni e poi sapere che anche dopo il matrimonio è ancora cosi non mi da molta gioia


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> capisci la mia situazione ? sentimento ce n'è senno che ci starei a fare insieme....ma l'intesa sessuale non so quale sia e quale sarà....come detto prima non voglio giustificare il tradimento..ma non è semplice ...la carne è debole soprattutto quanto ti senti desiderato da una donna....


Figurati, io ho un debole per il debole della carne...Ok, ma non è la soluzione, lo sai no?
Prima o poi tu ti stancherai della signora o lei di te (noi donne mature ci stanchiamo presto, è l'età) e tu sarai punto e a capo, se nel frattempo non avrai fatto la cazzata di sposare una ragazza che anche dopo il matrimonio, magari per problemi fisici o psicologici che non ha risolto, non riesce a vivere l'intimità con te... e dopo è tardi eh?


----------



## MK (14 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Figurati, io ho un debole per il debole della carne...Ok, ma non è la soluzione, lo sai no?
> Prima o poi tu ti stancherai della signora o lei di te *(noi donne mature ci stanchiamo presto, è l'età)* e tu sarai punto e a capo, se nel frattempo non avrai fatto la cazzata di sposare una ragazza che anche dopo il matrimonio, magari per problemi fisici o psicologici che non ha risolto, non riesce a vivere l'intimità con te... e dopo è tardi eh?


Confermo sul noi donne mature. :mrgreen:


----------



## Andy (14 Dicembre 2011)

La questione più grossa e... pensaci: io non farò sesso fino al matrimonio.

Tu aspetti, ma dove sta scritto che lei sposerà te?

E tu... aspetti...

Questione susseguente: e dopo farà sesso? Dopo che avrà sposato *TE*?

Se per te non è importante, allora baci e abbracci


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Confermo sul noi donne mature. :mrgreen:


sì... ma ci stanchiamo per giusta causa, eh?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2011)

Ehm vorrei ricordare che quello che lui adesso è, noi eravamo!
Che voglio dire? voglio dire che nonostante lui abbia una relazione, forse ha ancora quei valori che gli dicono, io la amo nonostante non ci conosciamo sessualmente.
Non scordiamoci le favole così care a cui noi credevamo.
O sto vaneggiando ?


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> La questione più grossa e... pensaci: io non farò sesso fino al matrimonio.
> 
> Tu aspetti, ma dove sta scritto che lei sposerà te?
> 
> ...


figurati se per me non è importante..senno non avrei ceduto alle lusinghe della signora piu grande di me....
alla fine non posso essere sicuro di quello che succederà dopo


----------



## Simy (14 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> è per quello che le ho proposto di andare da un sessuologo o comunque una persona che la possa aiutare a sbloccarsi ...sicuramente non ho intenzione dopo il matrimonio di aspettare altri anni prima che si sblocchi ancora....sembra un discorso un po egoistico , ma aspettare anni e poi sapere che anche dopo il matrimonio è ancora cosi non mi da molta gioia


OK...magari cerca di farle capire che anche tu la vivi come un "disagio" questa situazione e parlarne con un esperto farebbe bene ad entrambi....cerca di non far pesare questa cosa solo su di lei!

ps. cercare un diversivo non è una soluzione


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ehm vorrei ricordare che quello che lui adesso è, noi eravamo!
> Che voglio dire? voglio dire che nonostante lui abbia una relazione, forse ha ancora quei valori che gli dicono, io la amo nonostante non ci conosciamo sessualmente.
> Non scordiamoci le favole così care a cui noi credevamo.
> O sto vaneggiando ?


Non stai vaneggiando... io mi ricordo bene com'ero io ma anche com'era mio marito a 25 anni... devo dirti altro fratellino?


----------



## free (14 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ehm vorrei ricordare che quello che lui adesso è, noi eravamo!
> Che voglio dire? voglio dire che nonostante lui abbia una relazione, forse ha ancora quei valori che gli dicono, io la amo nonostante non ci conosciamo sessualmente.
> Non scordiamoci le favole così care a cui noi credevamo.
> O sto vaneggiando ?


un po'! 
a 15 anni forse, ma a 25?
è un giovane uomo che sta considerando l'idea di mettere su famiglia, il tempo delle favole è finito, o no?


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Dicembre 2011)

non sapete come vorrei vivverla tranquillamente questa relazione....voi a 25 anni avreste fatto a meno di fare l'amore con la vostra ragazza per ben 6 anni ? solo con l'amore siamo andati avanti....è per quello che non vorrei buttar via tutto ...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non stai vaneggiando... io mi ricordo bene com'ero io ma anche com'era mio marito a 25 anni... devo dirti altro fratellino?


No! una vera sicula ad honorem.


----------



## Andy (14 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> figurati se per me non è importante..senno non avrei ceduto alle lusinghe della signora piu grande di me....
> alla fine non posso essere sicuro di quello che succederà dopo


Per la questione sesso prima del matrimonio...
Premetto che non è paragonabile la mia storia alla tua (lo chiarisco prima che qualcuno che non legge il post dica che sono... razzista).
Dal 2002 al 2004 sono stato con una ragazza che non ne voleva sapere di fare sesso con me. Anche lei dopo il matrimonio.

E io ci ho creduto, perchè la amavo, ma fui uno sciocco. Andavo in chiesa con lei (a me non interessano le chiese e le prediche dei preti, solo per stare con lei), al cimitero a visitare i suoi cari, a casa sua, la frequentavo in tutto, tranne quello.

Si prostituiva durante la notte...

*Ma non è questo il punto*: tutti e... dico tutti (compresa una psicologa!) mi dissero che ero un COGLIONE: alle donne piace il sesso, e oggi trovarne una che si rifiuta in quella maniera nasconde problemi, solo problemi. Tutto il resto sono balle.

E me lo dicevano TUTTI, anche mia madre!

Poi fai tu.


----------



## Andy (14 Dicembre 2011)

Ah, in comitiva c'era una coppia, in cui lei non faceva sesso con lui, e lui da dietro veniva perculato.

Lei poi si è messa con un altro amico...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non sapete come vorrei vivverla tranquillamente questa relazione....voi a 25 anni avreste fatto a meno di fare l'amore con la vostra ragazza per ben 6 anni ? solo con l'amore siamo andati avanti....è per quello che non vorrei buttar via tutto ...


Si io ho fatto l'amore con mia moglie dopo otto anni.
L'amore si coltiva si fa crescere si rende vivo se sei vivo, ma queste sono parole di un vegliardo, e capisco che a 25 anni la mentalità non può essere quella di un vegliardo, ed è giusto così.


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Per la questione sesso prima del matrimonio...
> Premetto che non è paragonabile la mia storia alla tua (lo chiarisco prima che qualcuno che non legge il post dica che sono... razzista).
> Dal 2002 al 2004 sono stato con una ragazza che non ne voleva sapere di fare sesso con me. Anche lei dopo il matrimonio.
> 
> ...


io le ho detto tranquillamente che se lei non avesse problemi fisici e la paura che le impedisce di avere rapporti in modo normale secondo me non avrebbe mai preso questa decisione .....die che secondo lei è il segnale che bisogna aspettare e che non è il momento giusto questo...


----------



## lothar57 (14 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> in tutta la storia mi sono dimenticato di dire che la mia ragazza ha deciso di rimanere vergine fino al matrimonio....anche su questo lato prutroppo sono stato debole...io voglio stare con lei senno l'avrei gia lasciata ma allo stesso fare l'amore penso sia una delle cose che dopo tanti anni tiene il rapporto in piedi....ne abbiamo parlato tante volte ma alla fine ho accettato la sua scelta perche non voglio perderla...
> poi pero quando è capitata questa storia con questa donna non ce l'ho piu fatta....e ora mi ritrovo in questa situazione...
> non voglio giustificarmi ma forse prima quando ho raccontato la storia avevo omesso questo particolare



Campo minato..ma mi pare assurdo nel 2011 una simile roba..neanche nel lontano..medioevo..quando io ero giovanissimo.Stai attento alllora non avevo capito,purtroppo avresti dovuto fare il percorso inverso..una donna di 52 anni riguardo al sesso ne sa una piu'del diavolo(in genere..),figurati gia' quella piu'giovane normalmente,da quel che vedo..e'molto piu'invornita..figurati se vergine.
Il rischio amico e'la prima volta,sia un disastro,perche'tu ,correggimi se sbaglio,conosci un sesso totalmente diverso.
Te ne dico un'altra,esperienza personale ma e'risaputo.......stesso sesso fatto con solita compagna o con amante,e'assolutamente diverso,il giorno e la notte,il sole e la pioggia..


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non sapete come vorrei vivverla tranquillamente questa relazione....voi a 25 anni avreste fatto a meno di fare l'amore con la vostra ragazza per ben 6 anni ? solo con l'amore siamo andati avanti....è per quello che non vorrei buttar via tutto ...


Ok, allora convincila ad andare da qualcuno che la possa aiutare.
Perchè, insomma, se il sesso non funziona all'inizio della storia, cavoli, non avrete neppure il ricordo di quando funzionava! Ma quando le hai proposto di andare da un sessuologo, lei ti ha risposto che l'avrebbe fatto solo dopo il matrimonio, ho capito bene? Ma che motivi ti ha dato, forse per lei il sesso non è importante, anzi le fa paura?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> un po'!
> a 15 anni forse, ma a 25?
> è un giovane uomo che sta considerando l'idea di mettere su famiglia, il tempo delle favole è finito, o no?


A 25 anni dici che è un uomo ? e lo dici dopo che abbiamo letto che ha una relazione con un'altra donna? E che questa è sposata.
Sto solo cercando la polemica non ribattere per piacere, e se la mia frase sembra cruda chiedo scusa all'attore che legge.


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Campo minato..ma mi pare assurdo nel 2011 una simile roba..neanche nel lontano..medioevo..quando io ero giovanissimo.Stai attento alllora non avevo capito,purtroppo avresti dovuto fare il percorso inverso..una donna di 52 anni riguardo al sesso ne sa una piu'del diavolo(in genere..),figurati gia' quella piu'giovane normalmente,da quel che vedo..e'molto piu'invornita..figurati se vergine.
> Il rischio amico e'la prima volta,sia un disastro,perche'tu ,correggimi se sbaglio,conosci un sesso totalmente diverso.
> Te ne dico un'altra,esperienza personale ma e'risaputo.......stesso sesso fatto con solita compagna o con amante,e'assolutamente diverso,il giorno e la notte,il sole e la pioggia..


infatti fare l'amore è una cosa...sesso un'altra....


----------



## Andy (14 Dicembre 2011)

Beh, lo dice anche Lothar.
I club dei quattro iscritti invece sono molto rari. E chi vuol intendere intenda


----------



## Eliade (14 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non sapete come vorrei vivverla tranquillamente questa relazione....voi a 25 anni avreste fatto a meno di fare l'amore con la vostra ragazza per ben 6 anni ? solo con l'amore siamo andati avanti....è per quello che non vorrei buttar via tutto ...


 Dipende, se quello fosse stato anche il mio credo sicuramente si. Però dipende tutto da quello che senti tu e sente l'altra parte. Ti ho già riportato l'esempio di mia cugina (che comunque si desideravano molto durante gli anni, 9, di fidanzamento e non sempre sono riusciti a tenere le mani al proprio posto), ma a me sembra che la tua ragazza stia usando la scusa del matrimonio vergine un po' come scusa per non affrontare le sue paure.
Anche perché se lei è credente, come intende vivere la sessualità dopo? Stile missionaria una volta a settimana dopo aver detto il rosario...oppure altro? 
Ma possibile che non cerchi mai un contatto più intimo?? 

Io credo che certe cose si possano "sopportare" solo se c'è un credo comune, solo quando entrambi vogliono avere la stessa cosa...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> infatti fare l'amore è una cosa...sesso un'altra....


Esatto.... sono due cose distinte e separate come l'uomo dall'animale no ?


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> A 25 anni dici che è un uomo ? e lo dici dopo che abbiamo letto che ha una relazione con un'altra donna? E che questa è sposata.
> Sto solo cercando la polemica non ribattere per piacere, e se la mia frase sembra cruda chiedo scusa all'attore che legge.


non mi offendo..penso che nella vita non smetteremo mai di crescere e di imparare da quello che combiniamo..che sia giusto o sbagliato ...c'è chi ci mette di piu e chi di meno a capire come agire


----------



## Eliade (14 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> A 25 anni dici che è un uomo ? e lo dici dopo che abbiamo letto che ha una relazione con un'altra donna? E che questa è sposata.
> Sto solo cercando la polemica non ribattere per piacere, e se la mia frase sembra cruda chiedo scusa all'attore che legge.


Non che cambi molto..ma ora ne ha 27.^^


----------



## Andy (14 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ok, allora convincila ad andare da qualcuno che la possa aiutare.
> Perchè, insomma, se il sesso non funziona all'inizio della storia, cavoli, non avrete neppure il ricordo di quando funzionava! Ma quando le hai proposto di andare da un sessuologo, lei ti ha risposto che l'avrebbe fatto solo dopo il matrimonio, ho capito bene? Ma che motivi ti ha dato, forse per lei il sesso non è importante, anzi le fa paura?


Una fidanzata che risponde *che secondo lei è il segnale che bisogna aspettare e che non è il momento giusto questo...* 						penso che tenga l'esca all'amo della sua canna.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non che cambi molto..ma ora ne ha 27.^^


Ho compiuto 18 anni ed ora papy  son azzi tua! ^^


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Dicembre 2011)

anch'io sono credente ....abbiamo fatto lo stesso percorso...la differenza sta in questo pero...la decisione di non fare nulla fino al matrimonio non era nelle mie idee ma nelle sue si...


----------



## Eliade (14 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ho compiuto 18 anni ed ora papy  son azzi tua! ^^


 Non cambia nulla lo stesso, ma sta con la ragazza da 6 anni....mica 6 mesi...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non mi offendo..penso che nella vita non smetteremo mai di crescere e di imparare da quello che combiniamo..che sia giusto o sbagliato ...c'è chi ci mette di piu e chi di meno a capire come agire


Sante parole! e la cosa essenziale non sta solo nello scriverle ma di farle proprie, di capirle, recepirle.


----------



## Eliade (14 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> anch'io sono credente ....abbiamo fatto lo stesso percorso...la differenza sta in questo pero...la decisione di non fare nulla fino al matrimonio non era nelle mie idee ma nelle sue si...


 Si ma evidentemente lei è più credente di te...ma possibile che non abbiate mai parlato di queste cose?
Che non vi siate mai ritrovati in situazioni intime? Non è che vorrei farmi i fatti tuoi...ma hai mai sentito/percepito che lei si trattenesse, insomma hai percepito la sua eccitazione in certi momenti?

Perché un conto è che lei sia priva di stimoli sessuali/pulsioni (problema), un conto è che si trattenga perché ha un certo obiettivo (scelta forzata).


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non cambia nulla lo stesso, ma sta con la ragazza da 6 anni....mica 6 mesi...


E ho capito ne... infatti io scrivevo prima che penso sia essenziale conoscersi e conoscere sessualmente prima di fare un passo come il matrimonio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Una fidanzata che risponde *che secondo lei è il segnale che bisogna aspettare e che non è il momento giusto questo...*                         penso che tenga l'esca all'amo della sua canna.


Oddio, questo non lo penso Andy... oramai la verginità è vista come un fastidio, mica è più il tesoro delle fanciulle! Io credo sia più probabile che lei abbia un problema ma i problemi non si risolvono aspettando, diventano solo più grossi col tempo. Perchè poi, se il problema rimane, il ragazzo qui cosa fa?


----------



## Andy (14 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oddio, questo non lo penso Andy... oramai la verginità è vista come un fastidio, mica è più il tesoro delle fanciulle! Io credo sia più probabile che lei abbia un problema ma i problemi non si risolvono aspettando, diventano solo più grossi col tempo. Perchè poi, se il problema rimane, il ragazzo qui cosa fa?


Ma ti do ragione, non volevo dire il contrario.
E proprio per questo, consigliarle di andare da uno specialista rischia anche di farle metterle il broncio...


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Dicembre 2011)

si fino ad un centro punto arriviamo ma poi ci fermiamo...mi sento uno di 15 anni a fare ancora certe cose..capite no ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma ti do ragione, non volevo dire il contrario.
> E proprio per questo, consigliarle di andare da uno specialista rischia anche di farle metterle il broncio...


Allora... parlando fuori dai denti... il broncio un accidente! La mia posizione personale sarebbe di rendere obbligatori almeno 2 anni di convivenza prima del matrimonio ma... nel caso specifico la ragazza, e forse anche non registrato,  dovrebbero venire informati sul fatto che NON SEMPRE il sesso fra due persone funziona, non c'è un motivo specifico che io sappia, sarà chimica, sarà anatomia, sarà armonia, ma a volte non funziona anche se le stesse due persone con altre... funzionano benissimo. E quando è così... non è bello eh? Io alla mia veneranda età non riuscirei a vivere un rapporto con questo problema, vent'anni fa non me lo sognavo proprio, e non credo di essere un'assatanata: il fatto è che è una parte FONDAMENTALE per costruire una complicità, un legame vero... e il matrimonio è una cosa seria, uno si prende l'impegno per tutta la vita... è tanto, se uno deve pensare di mangiare sempre cicoria, no?


----------



## MK (14 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì... ma ci stanchiamo per giusta causa, eh?


:up:


----------



## Simy (14 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora... parlando fuori dai denti... il broncio un accidente! La mia posizione personale sarebbe di rendere obbligatori almeno 2 anni di convivenza prima del matrimonio ma... nel caso specifico la ragazza, e forse anche non registrato, dovrebbero venire informati sul fatto che NON SEMPRE il sesso fra due persone funziona, non c'è un motivo specifico che io sappia, sarà chimica, sarà anatomia, sarà armonia, ma a volte non funziona anche se le stesse due persone con altre... funzionano benissimo. E quando è così... non è bello eh? Io alla mia veneranda età non riuscirei a vivere un rapporto con questo problema, vent'anni fa non me lo sognavo proprio, e non credo di essere un'assatanata: il fatto è che è una parte FONDAMENTALE per costruire una complicità, un legame vero... e il matrimonio è una cosa seria, uno si prende l'impegno per tutta la vita... è tanto, se uno deve pensare di mangiare sempre cicoria, no?


:up:


----------



## Andy (14 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora... parlando fuori dai denti... il broncio un accidente! La mia posizione personale sarebbe di rendere obbligatori almeno 2 anni di convivenza prima del matrimonio ma... nel caso specifico la ragazza, e forse anche non registrato,  dovrebbero venire informati sul fatto che NON SEMPRE il sesso fra due persone funziona, non c'è un motivo specifico che io sappia, sarà chimica, sarà anatomia, sarà armonia, ma a volte non funziona anche se le stesse due persone con altre... funzionano benissimo. E quando è così... non è bello eh? Io alla mia veneranda età non riuscirei a vivere un rapporto con questo problema, vent'anni fa non me lo sognavo proprio, e non credo di essere un'assatanata: il fatto è che è una parte FONDAMENTALE per costruire una complicità, un legame vero... e il matrimonio è una cosa seria, uno si prende l'impegno per tutta la vita... è tanto, se uno deve pensare di mangiare sempre cicoria, no?


Infatti, deve decidere lui.
Sai certe persone voglio avvolgerti con certi discorsi: il sesso è importante, devo trovare il momento giusto e tutte ste palle... e quando vuoi tu parlare seriamente di queste cose con loro... fanno le persone offese: tu non mi capisci e altre palle del genere...


----------



## MK (14 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Per la questione sesso prima del matrimonio...
> Premetto che non è paragonabile la mia storia alla tua (lo chiarisco prima che qualcuno che non legge il post dica che sono... razzista).
> Dal 2002 al 2004 sono stato con una ragazza che non ne voleva sapere di fare sesso con me. Anche lei dopo il matrimonio.
> 
> ...


Andy scusa ma le trovi tutte tu? Una storia tranquilla nella tua vita mai avuta?


----------



## Andy (14 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Andy scusa ma le trovi tutte tu? Una storia tranquilla nella tua vita mai avuta?


E dopo un'altra...
NO, NON MI FIDO PIU'


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Infatti, deve decidere lui.
> Sai certe persone voglio avvolgerti con certi discorsi: il sesso è importante, devo trovare il momento giusto e tutte ste palle... e quando vuoi tu parlare seriamente di queste cose con loro... fanno le persone offese: tu non mi capisci e altre palle del genere...


...si... per poi scoprire... che sono come Pinocchio, e non mi riferisco alle bugie. Oddio, non siamo mica tutti uguali... però deve andare bene a tutti e due.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> E dopo un'altra...
> NO, NON MI FIDO PIU'


Andy, davvero... secondo me te le dobbiamo scegliere noi... tu hai un problema nella scelta. Fidati, non siamo tutte così... io per hobby cucino e vado a funghi ad esempio. Ehi, non mi voglio mica proporre, era solo un esempio...


----------



## MK (14 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Andy, davvero... secondo me te le dobbiamo scegliere noi... tu hai un problema nella scelta. Fidati, non siamo tutte così... io per hobby cucino e vado a funghi ad esempio. Ehi, non mi voglio mica proporre, era solo un esempio...


Secondo me dovrebbe cambiare lui, e capire dove sta il suo problema.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Le mie ultime sono state più grandi di me, di non così tanti anni però, ma non essendo io un ventenne, loro erano sicuramente "grandi".
> Il discorso che loro fanno sull'età è vero: non avranno mai nulla da spartire con te. Ma nel contempo loro sanno che c'è un ragazzo molto giovane disposto a fare sesso con loro. E la cosa di certo non la buttano via.
> 
> Tu cosa devi fare?* Taglia i ponti e falle sentire vecchie.*
> ...


Che gentiluomo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Dicembre 2011)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> pincy mi conosci abbastanza per sapere che tutto sono meno che una moralista o moralizzatrice....ma cacchio quanto vi detesto quando vi esprimete così



:applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> condivido.
> ribadendo che la tendenza di questi ultimi tempi è quella di involgarire ogni post


anche qui non mi resta che inchinarmi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Io non ci crederei mai ad una donna che mi dice* "niente sesso fino al matrimonio"*.
> Non ci credo, non ci credo, non ci credo.
> 
> E che facciamo? Dobbiamo davvero aspettare? E chi mi dice che lei mi sposa?
> ...



E' una donna che crede in certi valori di rispetto per se stessa per l'altro e in qualcosa di più grande.
Tu porti molto spesso in campo i valori in cui credi, denigrando chi non li condivide, come le "stronze" delle tue ex.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> un altro illuminato.
> Mamma mia che squallore.



registrati che così posso pigiarti :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (14 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar...ma è l'ipercoop vicino alla grande rotatoria che porta all'A1? AI miei tempi nei paraggi c'era un residence...pieno di troie slave...robe che non ti dico...
> Vero tua moglie dimostra almeno 10 anni in meno di quelli che ha...e come si è goduta quando gliel'ho detto...wovl..
> 
> Ah l'ipercoop...ahahahahaahahah...una volta ero lì a fare la spesa con la mia raga...ad una curva tira il carrello...io da dietro lo mollo...il carrello parte e va a finire addosso ad una pila di panettoni...un disastro...lei si gira e non mi vede più...che ridere...AHAHAHAHAHAAH...


quella che dici e0vicin alla Ducati(fabbrica).si ci sono le troie anche al pom e  mai goduti che le caricano.

Ci sono 50enni che le cambierei con la mia amante,,garantito,,penso di organizzare uno scambio..mica male...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Bene, mi sorprende vedere come sempre che le persone nemmeno leggono i post.
> E danno giudizi. Dopotutto se il mondo fa pena è per questo, no?
> Nemmeno ti rispondo, leggi, poi parla.
> 
> Lo sport lo faccio e sto in mezzo alla strada. Forse dovresti uscire anche un pò tu


Andy...prova a risponderle...
Poco sesso? 
Sei una donna molto, ma molto, ma molto più grande di me?


----------



## Andy (14 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Secondo me dovrebbe cambiare lui, e capire dove sta il suo problema.


Nel credere in voi?


----------



## Andy (14 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E' una donna che crede in certi valori di rispetto per se stessa per l'altro e in qualcosa di più grande.
> *Tu porti molto spesso in campo i valori in cui credi, denigrando chi non li condivide*, come le "stronze" delle tue ex.


Ma è quello che fanno tutti.


----------



## Andy (14 Dicembre 2011)

A proposito di chi sente la verginità come un valore elevato.

Oggi sono stato dall'avvocato, tornato poco fa (una questione di separazione giudiziaria, non mia naturalmente, ma non vorrei parlarne).
Lui si occupa di separazioni, e parlando del più e del meno, mi ha raccontato due storielle da poco succesegli (si può dire?).

Sapete che mi ha detto? Non sposarti, divertiti, non ti fidare di certe donne che fanno le attrici, che se stai qui a sentire quello che succede ti impicchi. NON sposarti, non pensarci nemmeno, che il rischio non ne vale la candela...


----------



## Eliade (14 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E' una donna che crede in certi valori di rispetto per se stessa per l'altro e in qualcosa di più grande.
> Tu porti molto spesso in campo i valori in cui credi, denigrando chi non li condivide, come le "stronze" delle tue ex.


 Quoto!


----------



## Andy (14 Dicembre 2011)

E' una donna che non rispetta il desiderio dell'altro, ma solo il suo. In questo caso è così, come ammesso da lui.
Egoismo, ma i traditori vivono di questo anche.


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sai cos'è che fa incazzare me ....
> Il fatto che molta gente nn riesce a vivere come vorrebbe ma vive come puo'.....
> *Vincolato da morali etiche valori* che poi alla fine nn contano nulla....
> che lo vogliamo o no il sesso e i soldi sono le cose che fanno girare il mondo...
> ...


sono proprio quei vincoli che impreziosiscono le persone .


----------



## Andy (14 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono proprio quei vincoli che impreziosiscono le persone .


Infatti, a me le persone che mi hanno sempre fatto complimenti per la mia sensibilità e bravura, dandomi una pacca sulla spalla con una mano, sono state quelle che con l'altra mano cercavano le banconote nel portafoglio.

Ma dai, basta.


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Dicembre 2011)

*Secondo me Luna*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Certo sarebbe bello che il mondo girasse intorno all'onesta ma è solo utopia....
> Visto che parli di onesta spero tu lo sia sempre stato sempre e con tutti......


Sto tuo nuovo amante te sta facendo rimbambire,ma cazzo ci sei?
Tu mi parli di liberta' e di morale quando sei la prima a far fesso uno che neppure sa di aver una moglie che trommmmmbaaa con un'altro.
Ma se siete tutti cosi libertini e poco moralisti perche' diavolo non dite al vostro compagno,fidanzato,cane ,gatto che sia che vi piace provare le novita' perche' sono piu' emozionanti e vi fanno venire i brividini li.
Ma perche' non lasciate la possibilita' anche a loro di poter fare una scelta.

Si, ti amo ugualmente anche se annaffi tra le lenzuola di un'altro/a.
No sei una troia/o ti lascio.

No voi tenete ingabbiati gli altri per far poi i cazzi vostri fuori,se questo non si chiama morale!?!

E poi scusami mi dici che noi siamo dei moralisti ? Sti cazzi ,io di morale ne ho poca fidati .

ciao blu


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Dicembre 2011)

grazie a tutti dei consigli che mi avete dato ...


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Dicembre 2011)

*@non registrato che ha aperto il post*

Sveglia sveglia,guarda che una donna cosi' grande sa il fatto suo e quando sono cosi' maliziose da andare con un ragazzo cosi' giovane di malizia ne hanno parecchio.
Ti sei invaghito è abbastanza palese,sai con una che ti fa delle cose che per la tua eta' ti sembrano spaziali e che forse prima non avevi provato.
Ma cosa pensi? Ci fai o ci sei?Tira via quelle fette di salame dal viso  OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO RAGAZZO QUESTA TI FARA' STAR MALE,ti prosciuga la testa e il cuore è come un vampiro assatanato!




gentilmente ciao da blu


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Dicembre 2011)

*mi sei simpatico*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> grazie a tutti dei consigli che mi avete dato ...


Perche sei un ragazzo giovane e in cio' che fai non vedo cattiveria,ma sta storia stroncala prima che puoi se non vuoi rimetterci solo tu 


ciao con affetto blu


----------



## lothar57 (14 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sveglia sveglia,guarda che una donna cosi' grande sa il fatto suo e quando sono cosi' maliziose da andare con un ragazzo cosi' giovane di malizia ne hanno parecchio.
> Ti sei invaghito è abbastanza palese,sai con una che ti fa delle cose che per la tua eta' ti sembrano spaziali e che forse prima non avevi provato.
> Ma cosa pensi? Ci fai o ci sei?Tira via quelle fette di salame dal viso OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO RAGAZZO QUESTA TI FARA' STAR MALE,ti prosciuga la testa e il cuore è come un vampiro assatanato!
> 
> ...


non mi ricordo bene ma un grande amico salernitano mi racconto un loro proverbio,piu'o meno tipo la volpe e l'uva..ti sarebbe piaciuto a 27 anni goderti una donna simile,non ci sei riuscito tu come il sottoscritto... quasi,perche'io 19 lei 33,marito figlie,io fidanzato da poco,purtroppo 1 volta sola,a quell'eta'era dura entrare in 1 motel


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Dicembre 2011)

*Ho letto un po'*

Della tua storia e della tipa che fin quando non si sposa non vuole far l'amore...
Da una parte mi chiedo come cazzo fa dall'altra mi dico wow che bello è rara!
Pero' mi sembra un bel sacrificio per te e non solo per te '
Solo che in questo caso non so veramente cosa dirti,ma tu potresti dire tanto alla tua ragazza e si molto molto ma molto chiaro senza prometterle la luna perche' la vita le strana sai e potresti pentirtene.


ciao blu


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Dicembre 2011)

*Ma che*



lothar57 ha detto:


> non mi ricordo bene ma un grande amico salernitano mi racconto un loro proverbio,piu'o meno tipo la volpe e l'uva..ti sarebbe piaciuto a 27 anni goderti una donna simile,non ci sei riuscito tu come il sottoscritto... quasi,perche'io 19 lei 33,marito figlie,io fidanzato da poco,purtroppo 1 volta sola,a quell'eta'era dura entrare in 1 motel


A 27 anni con una di 52 ???
Naaaaaaa Lother ma vala',ora che ne' ho circa 10 di piu' forse forse ahahahahah dai che scherzo.
Sai le distanze si accorciano e sono piu' in simbiosi,ma noi dei 70s siamo gente srana sai  ;-) 



blu


----------



## Micia (14 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Una fidanzata che risponde *che secondo lei è il segnale che bisogna aspettare e che non è il momento giusto questo...*                         penso che tenga l'esca all'amo della sua canna.



penso che piu' semplicemente creda a Satana.


----------



## Micia (14 Dicembre 2011)

da una parte ha la fidanzata che ha bisogno del prete per sciogliere le sue paure ( che naturalmente non supererà e anche quello sarà un segno Divino ), e dall'altra Messalina...
No buono per entrambe.

L'amante prima o pio
poi scaricherà perchè stufa, e lui, dopo aver conosciuto la passione , se sposato, conoscerà altre amanti.


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (15 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti ragazzi e ragazze..sono nuovo di questo forum ...ho bisogno di parlare con qualcuno , perche nessuno ( neanche i miei amici piu intimi ) sa di questa cosa che va avanti da quasi 2 anni.
> Sono 6 anni che sto insieme alla mia ragazza , ho 27 anni ...2 anni fa per caso sbagliando numero una donna di 50 anni mi manda dei messaggi pensando fossi un'altra persona ( io ne avevo 25 ) ,jquando si accorge che ha sbagliato numero chiede scusa e tutto finisce li. Ma quasi come per sfida , per vedere cosa succede,  decido di tenere il numero e inizio a mandarle messaggi a chiamarla nonostante lei non abbia intenzione di vederci o cose simili e nonostante la differenza di età ( il doppio della mia ). Lei è sposata ha dei figli ....Decidiamo dopo 1 mese di insistenza di vederci in campo neutro a metà strada tra le nostre città ( io abito in Lombardia e lei in Piemonte ) parliamo tante ore insieme ...lei è una donna bellissima , sembra una trentenne ...ha una sensualità e una bellezza che in una ragazza della mia età non si trova....
> dopo quell'incontro , dove abbiamo solamente parlato , ci continuiamo a sentire..lei è intransigente per la differenza di età ..sono troppo piccolo , potrei essere veramente suo figlio ..ma io sempre come gioco all'inizio continuo ad insistere ...
> Ci vediamo una seconda volta e li a fine incontro in macchina mentre me ne sto per andare arriva un bacio ...scatta qualcosa...non è piu solo un qualcosa per vedere se riesco a conquistare una donna piu grande ..una sfida..ma è scattato qualcosa da parte mia....
> ...


Caro utente,
pr due anni sei andato avanti senza problemi, quindi perchè ti sei posto il problema adesso?  se il tuo rapporto non ha particolari difficoltà puoi anche mantenere le cose come stanno, eventualmente se la tua partner di 52 anni invecchierà un pochino potrai provare l'ebbrezza del famoso salto dalla madre alla figlia.

è probabile tu possa essere attratto da entrambe le tue due donne per motivi differenti, del resto vista l'età, visto il fisico, vista l'esperienza e quant'altro una è totalmente opposta all'altra.

oltretutto la tua donna giovane vuole restare vergine quindi è un po' come se ti avesse autorizzato a stare con altre. direi che tu non hai nessuna colpa, sei più la vittima di tutto il sistema. l'altra ti si è concessa solo due volte in due anni, fossi in te mi cercherei una terza a questo punto, sinceramente. amico sono triste per te, sei stato davvero sfortunato. 

per la famiglia dell'amante non preoccuparti, non li conosci, non li hai mai visti, questo è un suo problema e se per lei va tutto bene così non occorre che sia tu a sollevare la questione.
magari è proprio grazie a te che il loro matrimonio ancora continua poichè tu hai portato una ventata di gioventù alla gentile consorte e forse lei ha utilizzato la ritrovata passione per alimentare i rapporti con suo marito. 
e tu saresti una sorta di salvatore. un angelo della divina provvidenza, un salvatore di famiglie.
quello che finora hai visto come qualcosa di brutto potrebbe invece essere stato un colpo di genio.

ad ogni modo la tua amante matura cosa pensa di fare con te?  io credo che a prescindere tu dovresti prendere la tua ragazza e andare a vivere con lei nella stessa città dell'amante, questo ti tornerebbe assai utile per portare avanti le passioni attuali in quanto convivendo con  la tua ragazza non avresti più modo di giustificare interi pomeriggi e serate lontano. avresti bisogno insomma di un netto miglioramento in termini di logistica per poter fare all'occasione un mordi e fuggi. 

oltretutto sei in una botte di ferro, nessuno potrebbe mai sospettare nulla vista la differenza di erà, potresti trovare qualunque scusa e risulterebbero tutte credibili. 

riassumendo non preoccuparti troppo, non hai grandi problemi per ora, vai avanti normalmente

ciao


----------



## lunaiena (15 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sto tuo nuovo amante te sta facendo rimbambire,ma cazzo ci sei?
> Tu mi parli di liberta' e di morale quando sei la prima a far fesso uno che neppure sa di aver una moglie che trommmmmbaaa con un'altro.
> Ma se siete tutti cosi libertini e poco moralisti perche' diavolo non dite al vostro compagno,fidanzato,cane ,gatto che sia che vi piace provare le novita' perche' sono piu' emozionanti e vi fanno venire i brividini li.
> Ma perche' non lasciate la possibilita' anche a loro di poter fare una scelta.
> ...


Alla domanda ti rispondo no nn ci sono ora, nn ci sono mai stata e ne mai ci saro...
Rimbambita sempre stata nessuno puo peggiorare la situazione...

Per quanto riguarda il tradimento penso sia una cosa libera segreta e senza sensi di colpa,sempre cercando di contenere il sentimento verso l'altro/a....tradimento deve essere una cosa personale se no che tradimento è.....e
se lo confessi rimane un tradimento del tradimento quindi tradisci te stesso confessandolo 
Questa ossessione alla fedelta di coppia io nn l'ho mai avuta .....
E guarda che fino a qualche anno fa io nn ho mai pensato di tradire ......


Ingabbiati mha... sempre solo il mio parere è la visione che molti hanno della coppia che li tiene ingabbiati....
Forzatamente ingabbiati in una coppia che per forza di cose deve essere un NOI e nn piu un IO e TE...

E poi sai i brividini li mica sono da sottovalutare......
E anche li fino a qualche anno fa pensavo di aver raggiunto la pace dei sensi .......
comunque nn è stato nessun altro uomo a farmi tornare la voglia di trooooooombaaaaaaa........
Ci ho provato eccome con mio marito ma qualcosa allora nn ha funzionato cosi ho cercato fuori e detto fra noi ora le cose funzionano molto bene stiamo ritrovando le cose che ci eravamo persi .......
Mettiamola cosi uso l'altro come terapia di coppia ......e funziona miao....miao

Si mi faccio sempre i cazzi miei questo l'ho imparato bene ....
E lui fa altrettanto.....


----------



## Micia (15 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Alla domanda ti rispondo no nn ci sono ora, nn ci sono mai stata e ne mai ci saro...
> Rimbambita sempre stata nessuno puo peggiorare la situazione...
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il tradimento penso sia una cosa libera segreta e senza sensi di colpa,sempre cercando di contenere il sentimento verso l'altro/a....tradimento deve essere una cosa personale se no che tradimento è.....e
> ...


 ?


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Dicembre 2011)

*Proposta*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda il tradimento penso sia una cosa libera segreta e senza sensi di colpa,sempre cercando di contenere il sentimento verso l'altro/a....tradimento deve essere una cosa personale se no che tradimento è.....e
> se lo confessi rimane un tradimento del tradimento quindi tradisci te stesso confessandolo
> Questa ossessione alla fedelta di coppia io nn l'ho mai avuta .....
> E guarda che fino a qualche anno fa io nn ho mai pensato di tradire ......
> ...


Propongo di stabilire un numero limite di cazzate giornaliere  oltre alle quali non si può andare.
Tu con questa direi che l'hai già belle che superato.
Parli per luoghi comuni tanto per fare la trasgressiva provocante  senza considerare che ,oltre a tuo marito, al resto del mondo di quello che fai o non fai non gliene può fregare di meno.


----------



## Micia (15 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Propongo di stabilire un numero limite di cazzate giornaliere  oltre alle quali non si può andare.
> Tu con questa direi che l'hai già belle che superato.
> Parli per luoghi comuni tanto per fare la trasgressiva provocante  senza considerare che ,oltre a tuo marito, al resto del mondo di quello che fai o non fai non gliene può fregare di meno.





Non registrato, ma se a luna, suo marito e al suo amante e a lei stessa va bene essere e ragioanare cosi, quali limiti alla nostra libertà impone?


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Non registrato, ma se a luna, suo marito e al suo amante e a lei stessa va bene essere e ragioanare cosi, quali limiti alla nostra libertà impone?


Nessun limite perchè non me ne può fregà de meno ma siccome sparge a piene mani commenti su quanto sono moralisti quelli che non la pensano come lei, su come pensarla diversamente da lei sia chiara conseguenza  di mancanza di sesso che rende acidi e poco lucidi, sul fatto che chi crede nell'amore è un coglione, su quanto la gente viva male e sia invidiosa di chi vive come lei, capisci bene che mi risulti lecito ogni tanto rispondere come trovo giusto fare.
Questo patetico snobbismo verso   il valore della fedeltà e dell'amore mi disturba.
Oltretutto la trovo spesso aggressiva e un po' sbruffona e ne deduco che sia molto meno soddisfatta e serena di quanto voglia far intendere-


----------



## Ultimo (15 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora... parlando fuori dai denti... il broncio un accidente! La mia posizione personale sarebbe di rendere obbligatori almeno 2 anni di convivenza prima del matrimonio ma... nel caso specifico la ragazza, e forse anche non registrato,  dovrebbero venire informati sul fatto che NON SEMPRE il sesso fra due persone funziona, non c'è un motivo specifico che io sappia, sarà chimica, sarà anatomia, sarà armonia, ma a volte non funziona anche se le stesse due persone con altre... funzionano benissimo. E quando è così... non è bello eh? Io alla mia veneranda età non riuscirei a vivere un rapporto con questo problema, vent'anni fa non me lo sognavo proprio, e non credo di essere un'assatanata: il fatto è che è una parte FONDAMENTALE per costruire una complicità, un legame vero... e il matrimonio è una cosa seria, uno si prende l'impegno per tutta la vita... è tanto, se uno deve pensare di mangiare sempre cicoria, no?


Buon sangue non mente! :up:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Nel credere in voi?


Andy scusami se ti correggo, ma eventualmente dovevi scrivere, nel credere nelle persone, perchè nell'altra maniera stai discriminando.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Dicembre 2011)

Originariamente Scritto da *lunapiena* 
Sai cos'è che fa incazzare me ....
Il fatto che molta gente nn riesce a vivere come vorrebbe ma vive come puo'.....
*Vincolato da morali etiche valori* che poi alla fine nn contano nulla....
che lo vogliamo o no il sesso e i soldi sono le cose che fanno girare il mondo...
Il poco sesso o fatto male rende la donna acida e l'uomo affamato....ovvio il troppo crea dipendenza
i pochi soldi ti rendono infelice ....anche qui il troppo crea dipendenza
Qualcuno puo dire che basta l'ammmore in tutto ma in realta nn è cosi....
Parere mio...

Immagino te! incontri un uomo che ti piace davvero, e dopo un po che lo frequenti gli dici, senti col sesso sei una bomba! ma ancora non ho capito se sei ricco, sai lo domando per capire esattamente come sei dentro ( il portafogli)


----------



## Ultimo (15 Dicembre 2011)

точтовыхотитеу;862335 ha detto:
			
		

> Caro utente,
> pr due anni sei andato avanti senza problemi, quindi perchè ti sei posto il problema adesso?  se il tuo rapporto non ha particolari difficoltà puoi anche mantenere le cose come stanno, eventualmente se la tua partner di 52 anni invecchierà un pochino potrai provare l'ebbrezza del famoso salto dalla madre alla figlia.
> 
> è probabile tu possa essere attratto da entrambe le tue due donne per motivi differenti, del resto vista l'età, visto il fisico, vista l'esperienza e quant'altro una è totalmente opposta all'altra.
> ...


La versione italiana di "rabarbaro"


----------



## Minerva (15 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Alla domanda ti rispondo no nn ci sono ora, nn ci sono mai stata e ne mai ci saro...
> Rimbambita sempre stata nessuno puo peggiorare la situazione...
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il tradimento penso sia una cosa libera segreta e senza sensi di colpa,sempre cercando di contenere il sentimento verso l'altro/a....tradimento deve essere una cosa personale se no che tradimento è.....e
> ...


ho capito


----------



## Ultimo (15 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Alla domanda ti rispondo no nn ci sono ora, nn ci sono mai stata e ne mai ci saro...
> Rimbambita sempre stata nessuno puo peggiorare la situazione...
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il tradimento penso sia una cosa libera segreta e senza sensi di colpa,sempre cercando di contenere il sentimento verso l'altro/a....tradimento deve essere una cosa personale se no che tradimento è.....e
> ...


Tutto giusto giustissimo. Ma tuo marito lo sa? e se non lo sa, perchè non lo sa? hai figli? e se hai figli insegnerai anche a loro la stessa terapia? e gli amici lo sanno? e se non lo sanno perchè non gliene parli? i tuoi familiari lo sanno? e se non lo sanno perchè non gliene parli? 
Forse perchè sai che è tutto sbagliato? 
Sai......


----------



## Micia (15 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Nessun limite perchè non me ne può fregà de meno ma siccome sparge a piene mani commenti su quanto sono moralisti quelli che non la pensano come lei, su come pensarla diversamente da lei sia chiara conseguenza  di mancanza di sesso che rende acidi e poco lucidi, sul fatto che chi crede nell'amore è un coglione, su quanto la gente viva male e sia invidiosa di chi vive come lei, capisci bene che mi risulti lecito ogni tanto rispondere come trovo giusto fare.
> Questo patetico snobbismo verso   il valore della fedeltà e dell'amore mi disturba.
> Oltretutto la trovo spesso aggressiva e un po' sbruffona e ne deduco che sia molto meno soddisfatta e serena di quanto voglia far intendere-



capisco il tuo punto di vista.


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Dicembre 2011)

точтовыхотитеу;862335 ha detto:
			
		

> Caro utente,
> pr due anni sei andato avanti senza problemi, quindi perchè ti sei posto il problema adesso?  se il tuo rapporto non ha particolari difficoltà puoi anche mantenere le cose come stanno, eventualmente se la tua partner di 52 anni invecchierà un pochino potrai provare l'ebbrezza del famoso salto dalla madre alla figlia.
> 
> è probabile tu possa essere attratto da entrambe le tue due donne per motivi differenti, del resto vista l'età, visto il fisico, vista l'esperienza e quant'altro una è totalmente opposta all'altra.
> ...


volevo rispondere a te ...ho letto tutto il tuo intervento ...appena ho potuto mi sono messo a rispondere .
Lei mi dice che le manco , che le sto facendo provare sensazioni che non provava piu da tanto , eccc...credo sia anche normale dopo piu di 20 anni di matrimonio , figli ..ormai una donna magari si sente realizzata ed e difficile trovare stimoli e passione col marito e con i figli ormai grandi . Magari sono un giocattolo per lei , o forse il trofeo giovane da sforgiare con le sue amiche...chi lo sa , questo lo puo sapere solo lei , e anche se glielo chiedessi e ne parleremmo non avrei mai la certezza che mi dica la verità...
per quanto riguarda me  io sono conscio che la cosa finirà ...le invecchierà , io voglio farmi una famiglia il prima possibile e gliel'ho gia detto ...quando mi sposerò un giorno finirà anche tra di noi perche non voglio arrivare a tradire la mia futura moglie , chiunque lei sia....poi se dopo il matrimonio il rapporto sessuale continuerà a mancare ..beh che devo fare sono fatto di carne pure io ...arrivare a 30 anni con 7-8 anni senza fare l'cataloga le 50enni come bollite o che cercando uno che le monti ecc....a parte le espressioni volgari..io non mi rivolgerei mai cosi ad una donna chiunque essa sia ....ma lasciamo perdere questo particolare....
Il fascino di una 50enne non ha niente a che vedere con una ragazza che ha 20 anni....sono 2 cose totalmente diverse...non è solo il rapporto in se , senno sai che palle...dopo un po ti stufi e te ne cerchi una piu giovane ...
E' il modo in cui si pone...la sua sicurezza , il suo modo di rapportarsi con te che cambia totalmente ....oltre al sesso c'è di piu...c'è intesa ...insomma magari con una ragazza della mia età non avrei tradito la mia ragazza ...ho trovato e provato delle sensazioni che non ho provato neanche prima di stare con la mia ragazza attuale...


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Dicembre 2011)

ho sbagliato una frase , volevo dire a meta messaggio 

poi se dopo il matrimonio il rapporto sessuale continuerà a mancare ..beh che devo fare sono fatto di carne pure io ...arrivare a 30 anni con 7-8 anni senza fare l'amore non è mica semplice ....poi volevo rispondere a chi cataloga le 50enni come bollite o che cercando uno che le monti ecc.


----------



## Simy (15 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Tutto giusto giustissimo. Ma tuo marito lo sa? e se non lo sa, perchè non lo sa? hai figli? e se hai figli insegnerai anche a loro la stessa terapia? e gli amici lo sanno? e se non lo sanno perchè non gliene parli? i tuoi familiari lo sanno? e se non lo sanno perchè non gliene parli?
> Forse perchè sai che è tutto sbagliato?
> Sai......



:bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:


----------



## lunaiena (15 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Propongo di stabilire un numero limite di cazzate giornaliere oltre alle quali non si può andare.
> Tu con questa direi che l'hai già belle che superato.
> Parli per luoghi comuni tanto per fare la trasgressiva provocante senza considerare che ,oltre a tuo marito, al resto del mondo di quello che fai o non fai non gliene può fregare di meno.


hahahahahah
Ma scusa siamo qui per parlare e per esporre i pensieri no ....
che per te o per molti  siaono cazzate ,di conseguenza anche quello che tu esponi o altri espongono possono essere cazzate per me o per molti....come a volte possono essere giusti....
E poi basta con sto termine "provocazioni" ma chi vuole provocare cosa?????


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> hahahahahah
> Ma scusa siamo qui per parlare e per esporre i pensieri no ....
> che per te o per molti  siaono cazzate ,di conseguenza anche quello che tu esponi o altri espongono possono essere cazzate per me o per molti....come a volte possono essere giusti....
> E poi basta con sto termine "provocazioni" ma chi vuole provocare cosa?????


Lo chiedo a te..
Io di provocazioni ne avrei anche i cocos pieni.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Lo chiedo a te..
> Io di provocazioni ne avrei anche i cocos pieni.


Si ma io dico...
Cosa sono sti ospiti pretenziosi eh? EH?

Non ti piace questa minestra...
Salta la finestre no?

Ma dove siamo qua?

Ciò arriva l'ospite e allora noi utenti dobbiamo mutare i nostri usi e costumi eh?

Eh?


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ho sbagliato una frase , volevo dire a meta messaggio
> 
> poi se dopo il matrimonio il rapporto sessuale continuerà a mancare ..beh che devo fare sono fatto di carne pure io ...arrivare a 30 anni con 7-8 anni senza fare l'amore non è mica semplice ....poi volevo rispondere a chi cataloga le 50enni come bollite o che cercando uno che le monti ecc.


Stai pianificando di sposare una persona e fare sesso con altre? Ma che senso ha? Per non perderla? ma sei sicuro di 'averla' tu quella donna? Guarda, ti dico di più: sei sicuro di conoscerla? Il fatto che conoscere, in senso biblico, sia proprio la reciproca conoscenza sessuale non è mica un caso, sai? Proprio perchè il sesso è così importante nella vita, collegato a tanti aspetti comportamentali e psicologici, le religioni hanno sempre cercato di controllarlo.
Vedi anche tu che il rapporto limitatissimo che hai con l'altra ti coinvolge tanto, non proporzionalmente a quanto vi frequentate o a quello che potrà essere un futuro credibile, no?
 Tu stai sottovalutando la cosa, credimi. Dalle mie parti si dice che quando la strada è lunga, pesa molto anche una paglia.


----------



## lunaiena (15 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Tutto giusto giustissimo. Ma tuo marito lo sa? e se non lo sa, perchè non lo sa? hai figli? e se hai figli insegnerai anche a loro la stessa terapia? e gli amici lo sanno? e se non lo sanno perchè non gliene parli? i tuoi familiari lo sanno? e se non lo sanno perchè non gliene parli?
> Forse perchè sai che è tutto sbagliato?
> Sai......




Mmmmmm????????
Non hai una domanda di riserva????

Nessuno lo sa e nn perche penso sia sbagliato e neanche giusto solo una cosa che mi va di fare...
E come ho detto deve rimanere segreta...
Al momento nn mi pesa sulla coscienza quando lo sara se lo sara ne parlero a qualcuno e sicuramente quel qualcuno sara mio marito ,di certo nn a terzi che possono riferire a quarti e via cosi fino ad arrivare a  lui .....

E poi dai chiedo solo una cosa ma perche uno/a che arriva qui e parla di tradimento come una cosa bella, da fare,
che sta bene nel farla nn ha paranoie a casa tutto ok deve essere considerato/a provocatore o una persona sbagliata .....


----------



## MK (15 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mmmmmm????????
> Non hai una domanda di riserva????
> 
> Nessuno lo sa e nn perche penso sia sbagliato e neanche giusto solo una cosa che mi va di fare...
> ...


Di solito le cose che per la nostra coscienza risultano sbagliate le teniamo nascoste. Sarà una cosa bella per te, ma certo non lo sarebbe per tuo marito se lo scoprisse. E' vivere una doppia vita,  mi chiedo sempre cosa ci sia dietro.


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mmmmmm????????
> Non hai una domanda di riserva????
> 
> 
> ...


Che domande fai?il tradimento è una cosa negativa. Leggi e rifletti sulla sua definizione e pensa   se hai fatto  una domanda intelligente.
mi fate ridere: non ha paranoie in casa! ah ah 
Ci credo: finchè mentite e stare zitti non avrete mai paranoie.
le paranoi, come le chiami tu, vengono quando il coniuge tradito vi becca.


----------



## Andy (15 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Andy scusami se ti correggo, ma eventualmente dovevi scrivere, nel credere nelle persone, perchè nell'altra maniera stai discriminando.


No, no discrimino indiscriminatamente. Non parlo di tutte le donne, ma quando punto su alcune le butto tutte nel calderone: non esistono diversi modi di tradire, tutte palle che vogliono farci credere per giustificare la loro voglia di sesso e di rischiare. Perchè se non stanno bene con il proprio uomo, le palle servono a troncare la storia, non ad accampare scuse giustificandosi.
Ma parlo di donne, non persone, perchè se un uomo mi fa del male, lo mando a fanculo, o al limite lo sotterro di botte, e domani penso ad altro.
Una donna quando ti fa male... ti fa male davvero, perchè consapevolmente tocca un sentimento importante: l'amore...


----------



## lunaiena (15 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Originariamente Scritto da *lunapiena*
> Sai cos'è che fa incazzare me ....
> Il fatto che molta gente nn riesce a vivere come vorrebbe ma vive come puo'.....
> *Vincolato da morali etiche valori* che poi alla fine nn contano nulla....
> ...


Ma cazzarola ...
Per mia fortuna nn ho bisogno del portafoglio degli altri .....
Enn perche sono miliardaria ma perche ho tutto quello che voglio e cavoli me lo sono guadagnato duramente ...
ho passato gli ultimi 20anni della mia vita come, ho gia detto, a sbattermi per gli altri sempre a lavorare per cercare di riavere quello che avevo e che ho rischiato di perdere per delle teste di cazzo ....
Ho chiesto una volta consiglio a mio marito e dico consiglio nn aiuto mi è stato detto :
 Fai te io in questo nn voglio entrarci.... 
Io li mi sono sentita tradita, li mi è caduto il mondo addosso , li ho pensato ma allora nn mi ami nn te ne frega un cazzo di me .....
Poi pian piano ho capito che comunque nn era sbagliato cavarsela da soli anche se sei in coppia .....
e cacchio quando capisci quanto vali per te stesso,e cosa si è in grado di fare solo contando sulle proprie forze, riesci a capire gli errori  i punti di vista degli altri a comprenderli e accettarli, nn pui come un affronto o un tradimento verso di te ma vedi l'altro/a come un mondo a se che se anche tu lo vuoi con tutto il cuore nn collimera mai completamente con il tuo....


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma cazzarola ...
> Per mia fortuna nn ho bisogno del portafoglio degli altri .....
> Enn perche sono miliardaria ma perche ho tutto quello che voglio e cavoli me lo sono guadagnato duramente ...
> ho passato gli ultimi 20anni della mia vita come, ho gia detto, a sbattermi per gli altri sempre a lavorare per cercare di riavere quello che avevo e che ho rischiato di perdere per delle teste di cazzo ....
> ...


Ok, sono d'accordo questa volta: è vero, hai subito un tradimento. Per il mio concetto di matrimonio, non è necessaria una richiesta per avere non solo il pieno appoggio, ma anche tutto l'aiuto possibile dall'altro. Poi uno cerca sempre di cavarsela da solo, per prima cosa, per non pesare sull'altro, ma si è comunque in due. Questo è il matrimonio per me.


----------



## lothar57 (15 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mmmmmm????????
> Non hai una domanda di riserva????
> 
> Nessuno lo sa e nn perche penso sia sbagliato e neanche giusto solo una cosa che mi va di fare...
> ...


sei fortunata un'anno fa ho scritto le stesse cose attirandomi cannonate....e'la solita stroria..loro non sanno quanto belleo possa essere avere una storia extra


----------



## lunaiena (15 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Che domande fai?il tradimento è una cosa negativa. Leggi e rifletti sulla sua definizione e pensa se hai fatto una domanda intelligente.
> mi fate ridere: non ha paranoie in casa! ah ah
> Ci credo: finchè mentite e stare zitti non avrete mai paranoie.
> le paranoi, come le chiami tu, vengono quando il coniuge tradito vi becca.


Che vuoi che ti dico ridi ....
Si dovrebbe sempre trovare una ragione per ridere, ridere fa bene sai?

La mia domanda era una domanda fatta da una persona stupida, rimbambita, meschina, falsa , bugiarda ,egoista ,squallida ,cattiva e molto altro e ammetto di esserlo....


----------



## Andy (15 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sei fortunata un'anno fa ho scritto le stesse cose attirandomi cannonate....e'la solita stroria..loro non sanno quanto belleo possa essere avere una storia extra


Ma il problema è che mentre tu ne sei contento, e non solo, dici al prossimo di andare a cagare, in molti alti che tradiscono, si vogliono anche pretendere le esclusive di moralità e nobiltà...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Dicembre 2011)

Ma il Non Registrato che scrive in questo thread è sempre lo stesso o sono due (o tre)?


----------



## Andy (15 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma il Non Registrato che scrive in questo thread è sempre lo stesso o sono due (o tre)?


A me confonde. Penso sempre che sia solo uno con quel nick.


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Che vuoi che ti dico ridi ....
> Si dovrebbe sempre trovare una ragione per ridere, ridere fa bene sai?
> 
> La mia domanda era una domanda fatta da una persona stupida, rimbambita, meschina, falsa , bugiarda ,egoista ,squallida ,cattiva e molto altro e ammetto di esserlo....


Senti io non capisco perchè fai così. Nessuno ti ha dato della rimbambita e tutti gli epiteti che hai scritto ma deduco che tu mi pigli per il culo se mi chiedi cosa ci sia di sbagliato nel tradimento. il tradimento è , non solo nell'amore ma in generale e in tutti i suoi molteplici aspetti , l'atto più vile che si possa compiere.
E' sbagliato e  lo sai , lo sapete benissimo. Se poi mi dici che sono sbagliate molte cose che danno piacere e gusto io ci sto ma non dire che per questo non sono più sbagliate.
Se non lo considerassi sbagliato lo diresti a tuo marito, ne parleresti tranquilla e invece non lo fai.
Io la penso così.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> A me confonde. Penso sempre che sia solo uno con quel nick.



Ho letto solo la prima pagina e mi sembrava uno schizofrenico


----------



## Andy (15 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Senti io non capisco perchè fai così. Nessuno ti ha dato della rimbambita e tutti gli epiteti che hai scritto ma deduco che tu mi pigli per il culo se mi chiedi cosa ci sia di sbagliato nel tradimento. il tradimento è , non solo nell'amore ma in generale e in tutti i suoi molteplici aspetti , l'atto più vile che si possa compiere.
> E' sbagliato e  lo sai , lo sapete benissimo. Se poi mi dici che sono sbagliate molte cose che danno piacere e gusto io ci sto ma non dire che per questo non sono più sbagliate.
> Se non lo considerassi sbagliato lo diresti a tuo marito, ne parleresti tranquilla e invece non lo fai.
> Io la penso così.


Non sono un religioso, non coltivo nulla a riguardo di credenze e cose del genere.

Ma Giuda ha tradito Gesù. Qualcosa significa, in quella parola, in quel modo di fare.


----------



## lothar57 (15 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Che vuoi che ti dico ridi ....
> Si dovrebbe sempre trovare una ragione per ridere, ridere fa bene sai?
> 
> La mia domanda era una domanda fatta da una persona stupida, rimbambita, meschina, falsa , bugiarda ,egoista ,squallida ,cattiva e molto altro e ammetto di esserlo....


Lunaaaaa..non vedi che e'tutta invidia...non e'da tutti avere un'amante,io sono contento,anche se mi crea rotture che prima non avevo,ad esempio gia'pensare che regalare alla moglie,dopo 24 anni....,figurati all'''altra'',d'altronde qualcosa dovro'comprare..insomma le amanti danno problemi,ma ti ripagano.


----------



## Andy (15 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ho letto solo la prima pagina e mi sembrava uno schizofrenico


Vabbè, anche io lo sono, no?


----------



## oscuro (15 Dicembre 2011)

*Non registrato*

Bè questo è un sito"Fantastico"....qui la realtà viene spesso edulcorata...insomma fra cazzate e voli pindarici.....si vuol vedere ciò che conviene....anche io sui tradimenti ho una linea intransigente...magari senza esser troppo aggressivi!!!!:up:


----------



## Minerva (15 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sei fortunata un'anno fa ho scritto le stesse cose attirandomi cannonate....e'la solita stroria..loro non sanno quanto belleo possa essere avere una storia extra


come tu non sia quanto è bello amare e rispettare la persona che ti sta a fianco profondamente senza nessuna ombra.
e non conosci l'amore che ti appaga ben al di sopra di qualche povera scossa adrenalitica


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Vabbè, anche io lo sono, no?


sì, vabbé, ma è uno o sono due?


----------



## Simy (15 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Lunaaaaa..*non vedi che e'tutta invidia*...non e'da tutti avere un'amante,io sono contento,anche se mi crea rotture che prima non avevo,ad esempio gia'pensare che regalare alla moglie,dopo 24 anni....,figurati all'''altra'',d'altronde qualcosa dovro'comprare..insomma le amanti danno problemi,ma ti ripagano.


:blu:Lothar ti prego...............


----------



## oscuro (15 Dicembre 2011)

*Mi tocca*

Mi tocca condividere il pensiero di Minerva...purtroppo!!Cmq fra una bella donna di 50 e una di 20...mi tengo quella da 50......senza dubbi!!!:up:


----------



## Andy (15 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi tocca condividere il pensiero di Minerva...purtroppo!!Cmq fra una bella donna di 50 e una di 20...mi tengo quella da 50......senza dubbi!!!:up:


Quoto, sarà anche per questo che a me attirano le donne più grandi di me


----------



## oscuro (15 Dicembre 2011)

*Andy*

Perfetto....ma ne vogliam parlare?La classe delle 50enni?Lo stile?Queste di 20.....son solo zoccole e volgari....trucide e trappane.....mutande sgarrupate,sederi chiaccherati,insomma  interamente spampanate....!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Dicembre 2011)

forse c'e qualcun altro non registrato su questo argomento ...io ho scritto sempre con gentilezza e rispondendo per quanto riguarda il mio argomento...
l'altro o gli altri non registrati che rispondono non so chi sono ...io mi chiamo Riccardo comunque ...d'ora in poi scrivero il mio nome cosi almeno non mi confondete con gli altri. Ringrazio comunque l'utente che leggendo la prima pagina mi ha datto dello schizofrenico . Grazie mille


----------



## oscuro (15 Dicembre 2011)

*Riccà*

Vabbè riccà ti è andata pure bene........:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè riccà ti è andata pure bene........:rotfl:


grazie...non ho avuto modo di registrarmi perche volevo scrivere subito cosa mi accadeva..non credevo ci fossero cosi tanti utenti non registrati...e qualcuno anche maleducato che tratta degli argomenti un pochino delicati


----------



## Minerva (15 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto....ma ne vogliam parlare?La classe delle 50enni?Lo stile?Queste di 20.....son solo zoccole e volgari....trucide e trappane.....mutande sgarrupate,sederi chiaccherati,insomma interamente spampanate....!!:mrgreen:



ne ho quarantotto ma questa affermazione mi fa tutt'altro che felice visto che mia figlia ha passato i venti ed è ben lontana da questa orrenda immagine.
ogni età ha i suoi pregi, ogni donna è diversa


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Lunaaaaa..non vedi che e'tutta invidia...non e'da tutti avere un'amante,io sono contento,anche se mi crea rotture che prima non avevo,ad esempio gia'pensare che regalare alla moglie,dopo 24 anni....,figurati all'''altra'',d'altronde qualcosa dovro'comprare..insomma le amanti danno problemi,ma ti ripagano.


Lothar ... adesso... va bene tutto... ma mica è una roba difficile, eh? Oddio, capisco che porti via tempo.. ma è come invidiare chi si strafoga in un fast food!


----------



## oscuro (15 Dicembre 2011)

*Minerva*

Non parlavo di tua figlia,e non si può generalizzare...però a grandi linee,almeno a roma è così......credimi....troppa ostentazione e volgarità....!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> forse c'e qualcun altro non registrato su questo argomento ...io ho scritto sempre con gentilezza e rispondendo per quanto riguarda il mio argomento...
> l'altro o gli altri non registrati che rispondono non so chi sono ...io mi chiamo Riccardo comunque ...d'ora in poi scrivero il mio nome cosi almeno non mi confondete con gli altri. Ringrazio comunque l'utente che leggendo la prima pagina mi ha datto dello schizofrenico . Grazie mille



Ma no, Riccarduccio!!!

Volevo sapere se quello che ha scritto questa risposta (nella prima pagina) eri tu o qualcun altro:

"Quindi tu ,un maturo 54enne paragoni la tua situazione a quella di un giovane 25enne che ha tutta la vita davanti per farsi esperienze e gli consigli di non lasciare una ragazza che ha lo stesso diritto di vivere altre esperienze data la giovane età??
Incredibile!"


Cioè... se sei tu... un pochino schizofrenico lo sei...


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> grazie...non ho avuto modo di registrarmi perche volevo scrivere subito cosa mi accadeva..non credevo ci fossero cosi tanti utenti non registrati...e qualcuno anche maleducato che tratta degli argomenti un pochino delicati


Magari firmati con un nick nel post... altrimenti non ci capiamo più nulla, davvero...


----------



## oscuro (15 Dicembre 2011)

*Riccà*

E già purtroppo c'è sempre il solito Cazzone......che ci vuoi fare ogni forum ha la sua croce....la nostra e grossa.....!!


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma no, Riccarduccio!!!
> 
> Volevo sapere se quello che ha scritto questa risposta (nella prima pagina) eri tu o qualcun altro:
> 
> ...


non non ero io. 

Riccardo


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> E già purtroppo c'è sempre il solito Cazzone......che ci vuoi fare ogni forum ha la sua croce....la nostra e grossa.....!!



Che in questo caso sarei io?


----------



## Simy (15 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non non ero io.
> 
> Riccardo


e allora non sei tu lo schizofrenico!


----------



## Skizzofren (15 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> e allora non sei tu lo schizofrenico!


Lo schizofrenico ero io. 
Da adesso mi firmerò così


----------



## oscuro (15 Dicembre 2011)

*Quintina*

No!!Che c'entri tu?Sei registrata no?


----------



## Andy (15 Dicembre 2011)

Mi piace Quintina


----------



## Simy (15 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofren ha detto:


> Lo schizofrenico ero io.
> Da adesso mi firmerò così


grazie! almeno non ci confondiamo!


----------



## oscuro (15 Dicembre 2011)

*Andy*

Mi piace Simy......!!


----------



## Andy (15 Dicembre 2011)

A scanso di equivoci... perchè a volte pensa che una offesa sia riferita a lei.
Ma con simpatia, eh!


----------



## Nocciola (15 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> come tu non sia quanto è bello amare e rispettare la persona che ti sta a fianco profondamente senza nessuna ombra.
> e non conosci l'amore che ti appaga ben al di sopra di qualche povera scossa adrenalitica


Quotone...e se posso approvo


----------



## Nocciola (15 Dicembre 2011)

Da tradritrice trovo veramente allucinante riuscire a fare battute e elogiare il tradimento dimenticantosi totalmente la persona che si ha al proprio fianco. Mi rendo conto che per chi è in questo forum da tradito deve essere difficile pensare che anche il proprio compagno o compagna possano in qualche modo aver pensato con tanta leggerezza al tradimento.
Ultimamente fatico a leggere....Lothar tanto per chiarire non esiste niente di più semplice che tradire. Non so cosa ci sia di faticoso, non lo comprendo. La cosa difficile è riuscire a dividere ogni giorno la propria vita con una persona.
Lunapiena, capisco quello che provi, anhc'io come te ho tradito forse perchè in parte mi sono sentita poco amata da mio marito. Ma questo non giustifica e non significa che sia giusto. La cosa giusta sarebbe quella di ammettere a se stesse e al proprio compagno che si ha bisogno di altro, che quello che abbiamo non ci basta così da giocare ad armi pari, così' da dare all'altro l'opportunità di decidere se vale ancora la pena stare insieme. Il non farlo è solo una questione di comodità e codardia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Dicembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Da tradritrice trovo veramente allucinante riuscire a fare battute e elogiare il tradimento dimenticantosi totalmente la persona che si ha al proprio fianco. Mi rendo conto che per chi è in questo forum da tradito deve essere difficile pensare che anche il proprio compagno o compagna possano in qualche modo aver pensato con tanta leggerezza al tradimento.
> Ultimamente fatico a leggere....Lothar tanto per chiarire non esiste niente di più semplice che tradire. Non so cosa ci sia di faticoso, non lo comprendo. La cosa difficile è riuscire a dividere ogni giorno la propria vita con una persona.
> Lunapiena, capisco quello che provi, anhc'io come te ho tradito forse perchè in parte mi sono sentita poco amata da mio marito. Ma questo non giustifica e non significa che sia giusto. La cosa giusta sarebbe quella di ammettere a se stesse e al proprio compagno che si ha bisogno di altro, che quello che abbiamo non ci basta così da giocare ad armi pari, così' da dare all'altro l'opportunità di decidere se vale ancora la pena stare insieme. Il non farlo è solo una questione di comodità e codardia.


Quotone Farfy:up:


----------



## Simy (15 Dicembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Da tradritrice trovo veramente allucinante riuscire a fare battute e elogiare il tradimento dimenticantosi totalmente la persona che si ha al proprio fianco. Mi rendo conto che per chi è in questo forum da tradito deve essere difficile pensare che anche il proprio compagno o compagna possano in qualche modo aver pensato con tanta leggerezza al tradimento.
> Ultimamente fatico a leggere....Lothar tanto per chiarire non esiste niente di più semplice che tradire. Non so cosa ci sia di faticoso, non lo comprendo. La cosa difficile è riuscire a dividere ogni giorno la propria vita con una persona.
> Lunapiena, capisco quello che provi, anhc'io come te ho tradito forse perchè in parte mi sono sentita poco amata da mio marito. Ma questo non giustifica e non significa che sia giusto. La cosa giusta sarebbe quella di ammettere a se stesse e al proprio compagno che si ha bisogno di altro, che quello che abbiamo non ci basta così da giocare ad armi pari, così' da dare all'altro l'opportunità di decidere se vale ancora la pena stare insieme. Il non farlo è solo una questione di comodità e codardia.


QUOTONE!!!!!!!!!!!! :up:
non posso darti reputazione però!


----------



## Simy (15 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi piace Simy......!!


Grazie Oscù .... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (15 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quotone Farfy:up:


la smetti di scrivere quello che scrivo io...nello stesso istante per giunta! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (15 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> la smetti di scrivere quello che scrivo io...nello stesso istante per giunta! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Lasciala fare........


----------



## lothar57 (15 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :blu:Lothar ti prego...............


infatti Simy sarebbe anche ora..perche'parliamoci chiaro,voi non mi adorate abbastanza..allora Simy in ginocchio e prega..o sommo Lothar dell'appennino illumina noi tradite confusi,com la tua luciferina luce....ahahahahhahah


----------



## Simy (15 Dicembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lasciala fare........


maddai era ironico!  
 :carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mmmmmm????????
> Non hai una domanda di riserva????
> 
> Nessuno lo sa e nn perche penso sia sbagliato e neanche giusto solo una cosa che mi va di fare...
> ...


Se mi conosci sai che non amo provocare, e nell'attimo in cui lo faccio, lo scrivo sempre.
Non mi hai risposto ma inizialmente hai dialogato con te stessa, promulgando, e sottoscrivendo i tuoi pensieri.
Che si arrivi qua e che si dica che si sta bene nel tradire mi può anche stare bene, però nell'attimo in cui eviti di rispondere a domande come la mia, non fai altro che negare a te l'evidenza, e nel mentre continui a scrivere quanto è bello tradire.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> la smetti di scrivere quello che scrivo io...nello stesso istante per giunta! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io sono stata più veloce...:girlhaha:


----------



## Simy (15 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io sono stata più veloce...:girlhaha:



solo perchè io ho scritto di più! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Se mi conosci sai che non amo provocare, e nell'attimo in cui lo faccio, lo scrivo sempre.
> Non mi hai risposto ma inizialmente hai dialogato con te stessa, promulgando, e sottoscrivendo i tuoi pensieri.
> Che si arrivi qua e che si dica che si sta bene nel tradire mi può anche stare bene, però nell'attimo in cui eviti di rispondere a domande come la mia, non fai altro che negare a te l'evidenza, e nel mentre continui a scrivere quanto è bello tradire.


Hai la stessa mia sensazione, eh?


----------



## Ultimo (15 Dicembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Da tradritrice trovo veramente allucinante riuscire a fare battute e elogiare il tradimento dimenticantosi totalmente la persona che si ha al proprio fianco. Mi rendo conto che per chi è in questo forum da tradito deve essere difficile pensare che anche il proprio compagno o compagna possano in qualche modo aver pensato con tanta leggerezza al tradimento.
> Ultimamente fatico a leggere....Lothar tanto per chiarire non esiste niente di più semplice che tradire. Non so cosa ci sia di faticoso, non lo comprendo. La cosa difficile è riuscire a dividere ogni giorno la propria vita con una persona.
> Lunapiena, capisco quello che provi, anhc'io come te ho tradito forse perchè in parte mi sono sentita poco amata da mio marito. Ma questo non giustifica e non significa che sia giusto. La cosa giusta sarebbe quella di ammettere a se stesse e al proprio compagno che si ha bisogno di altro, che quello che abbiamo non ci basta così da giocare ad armi pari, così' da dare all'altro l'opportunità di decidere se vale ancora la pena stare insieme. Il non farlo è solo una questione di comodità e codardia.


Un bacione per te grande grande. 
Sapevo che eri una grande.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Hai la stessa mia sensazione, eh?


Ya sorellina ya  

Infatti se leggi una sua parte..... cioè di quando parla dell'aiuto chiesto al marito, noterai che noterai che noterai...


----------



## Ultimo (15 Dicembre 2011)

Simy Sbriciolata.. sapete che vi dico da uomo ? io so ultimo  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::carneval:

Non fate commenti che lo so che mi distruggete, io so buono buono.


----------



## lothar57 (15 Dicembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Da tradritrice trovo veramente allucinante riuscire a fare battute e elogiare il tradimento dimenticantosi totalmente la persona che si ha al proprio fianco. Mi rendo conto che per chi è in questo forum da tradito deve essere difficile pensare che anche il proprio compagno o compagna possano in qualche modo aver pensato con tanta leggerezza al tradimento.
> Ultimamente fatico a leggere....Lothar tanto per chiarire non esiste niente di più semplice che tradire. Non so cosa ci sia di faticoso, non lo comprendo. La cosa difficile è riuscire a dividere ogni giorno la propria vita con una persona.
> Lunapiena, capisco quello che provi, anhc'io come te ho tradito forse perchè in parte mi sono sentita poco amata da mio marito. Ma questo non giustifica e non significa che sia giusto. La cosa giusta sarebbe quella di ammettere a se stesse e al proprio compagno che si ha bisogno di altro, che quello che abbiamo non ci basta così da giocare ad armi pari, così' da dare all'altro l'opportunità di decidere se vale ancora la pena stare insieme. Il non farlo è solo una questione di comodità e codardia.


allucinante???ma che ridere.....e il tuo modo di scrivere sempre lo stesse cose che lo e'..e di fatti chi ti approva??soloni piangenti.....

perche'codardo non me l'hai detto a tavola??il tempo l'avevi.


----------



## Andy (15 Dicembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Da tradritrice trovo veramente allucinante riuscire a fare battute e elogiare il tradimento dimenticantosi totalmente la persona che si ha al proprio fianco. Mi rendo conto che per chi è in questo forum da tradito deve essere difficile pensare che anche il proprio compagno o compagna possano in qualche modo aver pensato con tanta leggerezza al tradimento.
> Ultimamente fatico a leggere....Lothar tanto per chiarire non esiste niente di più semplice che tradire. Non so cosa ci sia di faticoso, non lo comprendo. La cosa difficile è riuscire a dividere ogni giorno la propria vita con una persona.
> Lunapiena, capisco quello che provi, anhc'io come te ho tradito forse perchè in parte mi sono sentita poco amata da mio marito. Ma questo non giustifica e non significa che sia giusto. La cosa giusta sarebbe quella di ammettere a se stesse e al proprio compagno che si ha bisogno di altro, che quello che abbiamo non ci basta così da giocare ad armi pari, così' da dare all'altro l'opportunità di decidere se vale ancora la pena stare insieme. Il non farlo è solo una questione di comodità e codardia.


Quoto te, per quello che dici e quoto anche Lothar per la sua schiettezza.
In mezzo è dove si nasconde la fuffa.


----------



## Skizzofren (15 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> allucinante???ma che ridere.....e il tuo modo di scrivere sempre lo stesse cose che lo e'..e di fatti chi ti approva??soloni piangenti.....
> 
> perche'codardo non me l'hai detto a tavola??il tempo l'avevi.


perchè se no che le facevi??


----------



## Ultimo (15 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> allucinante???ma che ridere.....e il tuo modo di scrivere sempre lo stesse cose che lo e'..e di fatti chi ti approva??soloni piangenti.....
> 
> perche'codardo non me l'hai detto a tavola??il tempo l'avevi.


Lothar Lothar se cerchi la definizione di codardo avrai una risposata .... e se trovi che la parola non sia giusta credo di poter parlare a nome di ...... o perlomeno ti chiedo scusa io stesso .


----------



## lunaiena (15 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Di solito le cose che per la nostra coscienza risultano sbagliate le teniamo nascoste. Sarà una cosa bella per te, ma certo non lo sarebbe per tuo marito se lo scoprisse. E' vivere una doppia vita, mi chiedo sempre cosa ci sia dietro.


Dietro sicuramente c'è sempre qualcosa, nel mio caso la voglia di evadere un attimo dalla solita routine e nn solo sesso o mutande ballerine ....
Nel caso di nn registrato  la voglia invece mi pare centrata solo sul sesso ma come qualcosa di nuovo qualcosa che vorrebbe condividere con la sua ragazza ma lei per le sue convinzioni o paure nn gli da...
Cosi ha cercato fuori ma non che ne era alla ricerca forsennata ,mi sembra di aver capito che anche a lui all'inizio andasse bene , poi ha deciso dopo aver conosciuto l'altra di aprire una porta in partenza chiusa prima solo un po poi un po di piu e poi l'ha spalancata, per vedere sentire e toccare il mondo fuori e si sta facendo delle domande di quanto possa essere giusto o sbagliato vivere come ti sei imposto di vivere per amore di un'altra persona ....
Se lei  ha questi blocchi nn credo che la prima notte di nozze ..puff...come per magia scompaiano...
Sta facendo la sua esperienza personale solo sua ...
Perche dirglielo se questo vorrebbe dire farla soffrire....

Insomma dai io vorrei capire se tutti qui dicono sempre tutto al coniuge o compagno .....
Ma sempre, cioè alla sera fate sempre il resoconto della giornata senza tralasciare niente?

Io di certo nn dico a mio marito che lo tradisco perche lo farei soffrire faccio attenzione di nn essere scoperta...
come nn gli ho detto che ho speso piu di 1500euro per far curare il cane ....sicuramente si sarebbe incazzato...
come nn gli ho detto che ho messo benzina nella macchina, nuova, a gasolio inchiodando il motore per ben tre volte...mi avrebbe ucciso fatta a pezzi e messa nel congelatore....
Come nn gli ho detto che ho trovato il marito della sorella con le braghe calate con una ....per nn creare discussioni inutili visto che il cognato è considerato un santo sceso sulla terra .....
E molte altre cose nn gli dico.....


----------



## lothar57 (15 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofren ha detto:


> perchè se no che le facevi??


invornito e'una metafora,secondo te ci saremmo menati??ma daiiiiii........dico solo che offendere dietro a un pc e'facile


----------



## Skizzofren (15 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Insomma dai io vorrei capire se tutti qui dicono sempre tutto al coniuge o compagno .....
> Ma sempre, cioè alla sera fate sempre il resoconto della giornata senza tralasciare niente?
> 
> Io di certo nn dico a mio marito che lo tradisco perche lo farei soffrire faccio attenzione di nn essere scoperta...
> ...


Ho come il sospetto che se gli raccontassi prima del tradimento e subito dopo del cane quei 1500 euro non lo farebbero incazzare poi tanto.
Fai prima a scrivere che gli dici a sto marito..
Non gli racconti niente di te, di quello che ti succede? 
Non gli racconti cose che ti colpiscono, che ti lasciano un segno. Di cosa parlate allora? dei conti? di cosa??
Pare , da come ne parli, un convivente più che un marito.
La scusa del non glielo dico così non soffre non si può sentire...


----------



## oscuro (15 Dicembre 2011)

*Ma*

Ma infatti io non capisco....per me l'amore è condivisione.....quasi totale,di questo non parlo,di quello anche,gli metto le corna,ma non posso dirlo soffrirebbe....bè non metterle??????A me sembrano discorsi assurdi....ma se dovvessi ragionare e agire in questi termini...starei da solo.......cazzo un minimo di coerenza su!!!!Un matrimonio,un unione fondati sun non detto.....!!


----------



## Simy (15 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma infatti io non capisco....per me l'amore è condivisione.....quasi totale,di questo non parlo,di quello anche,gli metto le corna,ma non posso dirlo soffrirebbe....bè non metterle??????A me sembrano discorsi assurdi....ma se dovvessi ragionare e agire in questi termini...starei da solo.......cazzo un minimo di coerenza su!!!!Un matrimonio,un unione fondati sun non detto.....!!


parole sante! e non c'è nulla di più bello della complicità totale! :up:


----------



## Andy (15 Dicembre 2011)

Allora aprirei una bella discussione sui segnali, anche piccoli, che mettono in dubbio quella che si crede una complicità o condivisione totale.
Io andrei a seguirci un corso.

Ciao, caro, scendo a fare la spesa!
"Ummm... perchè non mi ha chiesto di andarci insieme o non ha mandato me a farla?"


----------



## oscuro (15 Dicembre 2011)

*Simy*

La verità è che molte unioni son di facciata......posso comprendere ma non condividere..però signori per favore non spacciatele per storie d'amore....PER FAVORE!!!


----------



## oscuro (15 Dicembre 2011)

*Andy*

Vabbè...non è che devono spuntare piselli estranei ad ogni uscita adesso....!!:up:


----------



## Skizzofren (15 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> La verità è che molte unioni son di facciata......posso comprendere ma non condividere..però signori per favore non spacciatele per storie d'amore....PER FAVORE!!!


Preferisco uno che ammette di strabatterserne dell'amore a beneficio di sano e unico sesso a quelli che ci mettono dentro tutte le cazzate del mondo pur di non fare la figura di quello "tera tera".
Ma l'apice della stronzaggine si raggiunge quando si giustifica la menzogna con "non ha senso farlo/a soffrire"-
Ipocrisia allo stato puro


----------



## Simy (15 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> La verità è che molte unioni son di facciata......posso comprendere ma non condividere..però signori per favore non spacciatele per storie d'amore....PER FAVORE!!!


Quoto!


----------



## lunaiena (15 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Tutto giusto giustissimo. Ma tuo marito lo sa? e se non lo sa, perchè non lo sa? hai figli? e se hai figli insegnerai anche a loro la stessa terapia? e gli amici lo sanno? e se non lo sanno perchè non gliene parli? i tuoi familiari lo sanno? e se non lo sanno perchè non gliene parli?
> Forse perchè sai che è tutto sbagliato?
> Sai......





Claudio. ha detto:


> Se mi conosci sai che non amo provocare, e nell'attimo in cui lo faccio, lo scrivo sempre.
> Non mi hai risposto ma inizialmente hai dialogato con te stessa, promulgando, e sottoscrivendo i tuoi pensieri.
> Che si arrivi qua e che si dica che si sta bene nel tradire mi può anche stare bene, però nell'attimo in cui eviti di rispondere a domande come la mia, non fai altro che negare a te l'evidenza, e nel mentre continui a scrivere quanto è bello tradire.


Mi sembrava di aver risposto in altri post..
comunque ti ririspondo:
No mio marito nn lo sa ..
Non lo sa nessuno... a parte qui... 
Non ne parlo con lui perche in questo momento è una cosa mia che mi fa stare bene ....
non ne parlerei mai con amici perche nn voglio che se questa cosa venga scoperta, arrivi da terzi, quindi dovessi parlarne con qualcuno lo farei con lui ....
Non ho figli perche ho sempre pensato di nn essere in grado di fare la mamma e di nn poter insegnare niente a nessuno... ma ho dovuto crescere due nipoti come mie figlie visto e considerato che i genitori ne hanno dovuti fare quattro per cominciare a capire di aver fatto dei figli....cosa le ho insegnato a vivere come volevano a sbagliare e di venire da me senza paura di essere giudicate per gli errori che staveno facendo ma che avrebbero sempre avuto un'appoggio su qualsiasi errore fatto......
E sinceramente ora che sono grandine penso di aver fatto un buon lavoro....


Poi di dico non volevo neanche sposarmi perche pensavo di nn essere una brava moglie, pero nn è cosi ......
Magari la pensi diversamente perche tradisco ma nn è questo che  fa di una donna o un uomo, una brava o un bravo marito compagno/a.......


----------



## Simy (15 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Allora aprirei una bella discussione sui segnali, anche piccoli, che mettono in dubbio quella che si crede una complicità o condivisione totale.
> Io andrei a seguirci un corso.
> 
> Ciao, caro, scendo a fare la spesa!
> "Ummm... perchè non mi ha chiesto di andarci insieme o non ha mandato me a farla?"


Andy la complicità di cui parliamo io e Oscuro non è "andare a fare la spesa insieme" ma molto di più! 
raccontarsi tutto, non avere segreti, avere fiducia nell'altra persona...sono tante le cose che rendono vero ed autentico un rapporto! non c'è sempre e solo marcio ovunque!


----------



## oscuro (15 Dicembre 2011)

*Ma*

Ma credo che non basti la semplice ipocrisia.....Il concetto è che oggi la gente pensa solo ai cazzi propri, fottendosene di tutto e di tutti.....!Mi trascura quindi tradisco???????Cazzo significa?????Se ne parla...si affronta il problema....invece ci si toglie le mutande......insomma c'è qualcosa che non funziona direi.....!!


----------



## ricky (15 Dicembre 2011)

la totale chiusura sull'argomento è dimostrata anche dal fatto che oggi ne abbiamo riparlato...
sempre la solita risposta...la convinzione che stia facendo la cosa giusta e che quando ci avvicineremo al matrimonio inizierà ad andare da qualcuno per non farsi trovare " diciamo " impreparata
....cioè la situazione è , usando una metafora sportiva , come se si dovessero fare le qualifiche prima della gara di formula 1 in poche parole....


----------



## Andy (15 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Andy la complicità di cui parliamo io e Oscuro non è "andare a fare la spesa insieme" ma molto di più!
> raccontarsi tutto, non avere segreti, avere fiducia nell'altra persona...sono tante le cose che rendono vero ed autentico un rapporto! non c'è sempre e solo marcio ovunque!


Ho buttato una cosa stupidà lì per lì.

Ma uno sguardo, una espressione, può davvero svelare in un colpo solo qualcosa che sta succedendo alle mie spalle?


----------



## lunaiena (15 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofren ha detto:


> Preferisco uno che ammette di strabatterserne dell'amore a beneficio di sano e unico sesso a quelli che ci mettono dentro tutte le cazzate del mondo pur di non fare la figura di quello "tera tera".
> Ma l'apice della stronzaggine si raggiunge quando si giustifica la menzogna con "non ha senso farlo/a soffrire"-
> Ipocrisia allo stato puro


Scusa ma tu sei il non registrato della 50enne??

L'hai gia detto allora alla tua ragazza che l'hai tradita con un'altra spero.....


----------



## Ultimo (15 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mi sembrava di aver risposto in altri post..
> comunque ti ririspondo:
> No mio marito nn lo sa ..
> Non lo sa nessuno... a parte qui...
> ...


Ma guarda che, le mie, erano domande retoriche.
E se volessi comunque darti corda, alle risposte che tu mi hai dato ti risponderei soltanto usando una parola a tutto quello che hai scritto : perchè ? 
Ad ogni risposta che hai dato alla fine pensa a mettergli un perchè e mi rispondi.


----------



## oscuro (15 Dicembre 2011)

*Richi*

Si si.....le qualifiche ufficiali,la prima sessione,la seconda sessione,qualifiche private.....L'amore è un'altra cosa.....sei sempre in gara nessuna qualifica....ogni tanto ti fermi per un pit e si riparte....non CI INVENTIAMO CAZZATE DAI!!!


----------



## Andy (15 Dicembre 2011)

Beh, dai, comunque lunapiena ha scritto un bel post su come la pensa veramente.

E' come dire: scusatemi, ho rubato.
E tutti lì a replicare: sì ladra, devi morire!


----------



## oscuro (15 Dicembre 2011)

*Andy*

Ma nessuno condanna.....però....se uno sbaglia sbaglia....non vanno bene le cazzate che girano intorno....!!:mrgreen:


----------



## ricky (15 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Scusa ma tu sei il non registrato della 50enne??
> 
> L'hai gia detto allora alla tua ragazza che l'hai tradita con un'altra spero.....



sono io quello


----------



## lunaiena (15 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mi sembrava di aver risposto in altri post..
> comunque ti ririspondo:
> No mio marito nn lo sa ..
> Non lo sa nessuno... a parte qui...
> ...





Claudio. ha detto:


> Ma guarda che, le mie, erano domande retoriche.
> E se volessi comunque darti corda, alle risposte che tu mi hai dato ti risponderei soltanto usando una parola a tutto quello che hai scritto : perchè ?
> Ad ogni risposta che hai dato alla fine pensa a mettergli un perchè e mi rispondi.



Li ho messi i perche ...
Se erano domande retoriche e se nn vuoi dare corda *perche* in un post hai scritto che nn rispondo?
non è provocazione specifico.....


----------



## lunaiena (15 Dicembre 2011)

ricky ha detto:


> sono io quello


ops....
confusione.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Poi di dico non volevo neanche sposarmi perche pensavo di nn essere una brava moglie, pero nn è cosi ......
> Magari la pensi diversamente perche tradisco ma nn è questo che fa di una donna o un uomo, una brava o un bravo marito compagno/a.......


In un marito, o in una moglie, o in un compagno di vita si deve poter avere fiducia, dal momento che ti tradisce la fiducia viene meno, e non è stato un buon compagno. Si può tradire un credo, una religione, un amico, una nazione intera... nessuna di queste situazioni può avere un'accezione positiva e il brutto del tradimento è che un colpo alla schiena, non ti puoi difendere, non lo puoi scansare. 
Ma se tu dici che non fa differenza tradisci te stessa. 
Io a mio marito dissi proprio questo, tra le altre cose, che aveva tradito sè stesso tradendo me, per forza, perchè io ero parte di lui come lui lo era di me, per un'insieme di cose che andava oltre il noi come coppia, per tutte le volte che io avevo protetto lui da altri colpi alla schiena.
Bastava che parlasse, doloroso, pausa per riflettere, si decide cosa fare, punto.
Però potevo decidere anche io, io sarei esistita, capisci? 
Questo non vuol dire che un traditore sia una cattiva persona, mai pensato questo, solo che quando tradisce annulla il fatto che l'altro esista... terribile no?


----------



## Micia (15 Dicembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Da tradritrice trovo veramente allucinante riuscire a fare battute e elogiare il tradimento dimenticantosi totalmente la persona che si ha al proprio fianco. Mi rendo conto che per chi è in questo forum da tradito deve essere difficile pensare che anche il proprio compagno o compagna possano in qualche modo aver pensato con tanta leggerezza al tradimento.
> Ultimamente fatico a leggere....Lothar tanto per chiarire non esiste niente di più semplice che tradire. Non so cosa ci sia di faticoso, non lo comprendo. La cosa difficile è riuscire a dividere ogni giorno la propria vita con una persona.
> Lunapiena, capisco quello che provi, anhc'io come te ho tradito forse perchè in parte mi sono sentita poco amata da mio marito. Ma questo non giustifica e non significa che sia giusto. La cosa giusta sarebbe quella di ammettere a se stesse e al proprio compagno che si ha bisogno di altro, che quello che abbiamo non ci basta così da giocare ad armi pari, così' da dare all'altro l'opportunità di decidere se vale ancora la pena stare insieme. Il non farlo è solo una questione di comodità e codardia.


 mi inchino.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> allucinante???ma che ridere.....e il tuo modo di scrivere sempre lo stesse cose che lo e'..e di fatti chi ti approva??soloni piangenti.....
> 
> perche'codardo non me l'hai detto a tavola??il tempo l'avevi.


Per lo stesso motivo per cui tu non mi hai dato della maestra piangente........

Ah e sappi che non scrivo per farmi quotare. Scrivo quello che penso. 
Un filino di coda di paglia?


----------



## Micia (15 Dicembre 2011)

lothar, invece di darle della maestra  perchè non rispondi nel merito.

non sto provocando.


----------



## lunaiena (15 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> In un marito, o in una moglie, o in un compagno di vita si deve poter avere fiducia, dal momento che ti tradisce la fiducia viene meno, e non è stato un buon compagno. Si può tradire un credo, una religione, un amico, una nazione intera... nessuna di queste situazioni può avere un'accezione positiva e il brutto del *tradimento è che un colpo alla schiena, non ti puoi difendere, non lo puoi scansare.
> *Ma se tu dici che non fa differenza tradisci te stessa.
> Io a mio marito dissi proprio questo, tra le altre cose, che aveva tradito sè stesso tradendo me, per forza, perchè io ero parte di lui come lui lo era di me, per un'insieme di cose che andava oltre il noi come coppia, per tutte le volte che io avevo protetto lui da altri colpi alla schiena.
> Bastava che parlasse, doloroso, pausa per riflettere, si decide cosa fare, punto.
> ...


U se lo capisco ....
approvo quello che dici in pieno....
Solo che penso ceh il tradimento sia ben altro che un atto fisico.....
E  veramente sono stata annulata cosi tante volte che per il momento ho deciso di esistere per me stessa...
E terribile sentirsi nulli e questo puo dirtelo anche Rossi e molti altri.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Dicembre 2011)

ricky ha detto:


> la totale chiusura sull'argomento è dimostrata anche dal fatto che oggi ne abbiamo riparlato...
> sempre la solita risposta...la convinzione che stia facendo la cosa giusta e che quando ci avvicineremo al matrimonio inizierà ad andare da qualcuno per non farsi trovare " diciamo " impreparata
> ....cioè la situazione è , usando una metafora sportiva , come se si dovessero fare le qualifiche prima della gara di formula 1 in poche parole....


mi veniva una battutaccia ma... sei giovane, potresti fraintendere l'ironia... senti... proprio consiglio materno, io se fossi in te mi prenderei una bella pausa... da tutte e due, eh? Non ti dico di cercartene una terza che sia una via di mezzo perchè so che non mi ascolteresti, anche se, credimi, ti farebbe un bene... Pigliati una pausa perchè la giovane se la sta tirando troppo e l'affascinate splendida donna matura... potrebbe invece tirarti fuori di testa. Quando vi avvicinate al matrimonio si fa vedere eh? prima o dopo la promessa? prima o dopo le partecipazioni? E' un segnale eh? Io credo fermamente che ci siano ben altri segnali che debbano avere la priorità. La mia sensazione è che la tua ragazza abbia un problema, e non di poco conto, che lo sappia benissimo e che ti voglia costringere(magari inconsciamente) a farci i conti quando non puoi più tirarti indietro. Questo è il mio pensiero. Tu pensa alla salute, mi raccomando(non è ironico).


----------



## Nocciola (15 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> invornito e'una metafora,secondo te ci saremmo menati??ma daiiiiii........dico solo che offendere dietro a un pc e'facile


Ma chi ti ha offeso?
Tu mi dai della maestra piangente ogni cinque minuti e io mica mi offendo...
Se non fossimo dei codardi avremmo detto ai nostri compagni di averli traditi. Nota che uso il plurale.


----------



## lothar57 (15 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> In un marito, o in una moglie, o in un compagno di vita si deve poter avere fiducia, dal momento che ti tradisce la fiducia viene meno, e non è stato un buon compagno. Si può tradire un credo, una religione, un amico, una nazione intera... nessuna di queste situazioni può avere un'accezione positiva e il brutto del tradimento è che un colpo alla schiena, non ti puoi difendere, non lo puoi scansare.
> Ma se tu dici che non fa differenza tradisci te stessa.
> Io a mio marito dissi proprio questo, tra le altre cose, che aveva tradito sè stesso tradendo me, per forza, perchè io ero parte di lui come lui lo era di me, per un'insieme di cose che andava oltre il noi come coppia, per tutte le volte che io avevo protetto lui da altri colpi alla schiena.
> Bastava che parlasse, doloroso, pausa per riflettere, si decide cosa fare, punto.
> ...


non e'tradimento se si tratta di storielle,io non  tradisco neanche un po'mia moglie,e'un giochetto divertente.
Prima beccata l'altra su fb,trattata gelidamente,lei l'ha capito,e ha cominciato ma come ma perche'...etc. cascando alla fine nella mia trappola.e'stato diabolico ma divertente,tu dirai che sono invornito,ma anche questo e'uno dei piaceri dell'infedelta'.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> U se lo capisco ....
> approvo quello che dici in pieno....
> Solo che penso ceh il tradimento sia ben altro che un atto fisico.....
> E veramente sono stata annulata cosi tante volte che per il momento ho deciso di esistere per me stessa...
> E terribile sentirsi nulli e questo puo dirtelo anche Rossi e molti altri.....


Ma Rossi non dice che il tradimento è bello, che la fa stare bene... tu sì, ma io non l'ho mai creduto.


----------



## lunaiena (15 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> U se lo capisco ....
> approvo quello che dici in pieno....
> Solo che penso ceh il tradimento sia ben altro che un atto fisico.....
> E veramente sono stata annulata cosi tante volte che per il momento ho deciso di esistere per me stessa...
> E terribile sentirsi nulli e questo puo dirtelo anche Rossi e molti altri.....


Quoto perche nn posso approvare


----------



## lunaiena (15 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma Rossi non dice che il tradimento è bello, che la fa stare bene... tu sì, ma io non l'ho mai creduto.



no io parlavo del sentirsi nulli ....
ma mi sembra che l'abbia detto che la fa stare bene ....
magari ho letto male....


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non e'tradimento se si tratta di storielle,io non tradisco neanche un po'mia moglie,e'un giochetto divertente.
> Prima beccata l'altra su fb,trattata gelidamente,lei l'ha capito,e ha cominciato ma come ma perche'...etc. cascando alla fine nella mia trappola.e'stato diabolico ma divertente,tu dirai che sono invornito,ma anche questo e'uno dei piaceri dell'infedelta'.


Lothar, io capisco il tuo punto di vista... ma se tua moglie ti scoprisse e invece di renderti la pariglia, come dicevo che avrei fatto anche io... andasse in pezzi, come invece sono andata io e altri qui... io credo che tu non ti perdoneresti mai. Non si sa mai come reagisce la gente... capisco che spenga l'entusiasmo pensarci.


----------



## Micia (15 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> U se lo capisco ....
> approvo quello che dici in pieno....
> Solo che penso ceh il tradimento sia ben altro che un atto fisico.....
> E  veramente sono stata annulata cosi tante volte che per il momento ho deciso di esistere per me stessa...
> E terribile sentirsi nulli e questo puo dirtelo anche Rossi e molti altri.....


s




hai ragione luna, anche io penso che il tradimento fisico sia una sola delle espressioni.
e
Sai quale secondo me è il peggiore , e forse sarai daccordo: quello verso se stessi, quello verso le nostre aspirazioni, nostri sogni, le nostre attese...questo è quello che meno dirompente nel breve periodo,ma che praorta spesso a ricercare  conferme anche attraverso la seduzione di qualcuno.
è come prendere la scorciatoia...e alla fine rimani sempre al via.


----------



## ricky (15 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi veniva una battutaccia ma... sei giovane, potresti fraintendere l'ironia... senti... proprio consiglio materno, io se fossi in te mi prenderei una bella pausa... da tutte e due, eh? Non ti dico di cercartene una terza che sia una via di mezzo perchè so che non mi ascolteresti, anche se, credimi, ti farebbe un bene... Pigliati una pausa perchè la giovane se la sta tirando troppo e l'affascinate splendida donna matura... potrebbe invece tirarti fuori di testa. Quando vi avvicinate al matrimonio si fa vedere eh? prima o dopo la promessa? prima o dopo le partecipazioni? E' un segnale eh? Io credo fermamente che ci siano ben altri segnali che debbano avere la priorità. La mia sensazione è che la tua ragazza abbia un problema, e non di poco conto, che lo sappia benissimo e che ti voglia costringere(magari inconsciamente) a farci i conti quando non puoi più tirarti indietro. Questo è il mio pensiero. Tu pensa alla salute, mi raccomando(non è ironico).


dai falla la battutaccia...mi piace l'ironia :-D 
a parte tutto..il motivo religioso è quello che spinge di piu a non farsi vedere ora....lei dice che se tanto per ora non ci sposiamo che motivo c'è di andare ora ...tanto non potremmo far nulla lo stesso fino al matrimonio


----------



## Micia (15 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non e'tradimento se si tratta di storielle,io non  tradisco neanche un po'mia moglie,e'un giochetto divertente.
> Prima beccata l'altra su fb,trattata gelidamente,lei l'ha capito,e ha cominciato ma come ma perche'...etc. cascando alla fine nella mia trappola.e'stato diabolico ma divertente,tu dirai che sono invornito,ma anche questo e'uno dei piaceri dell'infedelta'.




ma se tua moglie non è al corrente come fai a definirlo giochetto? in un gioco a due i diritti sono pari.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Dicembre 2011)

ricky ha detto:


> dai falla la battutaccia...mi piace l'ironia :-D
> a parte tutto..il motivo religioso è quello che spinge di piu a non farsi vedere ora....lei dice che se tanto per ora non ci sposiamo che motivo c'è di andare ora ...tanto non potremmo far nulla lo stesso fino al matrimonio


scusa... ma ... che religione è? sull'ultima frase... ribadisco il mio pensiero:OHI, E' UN PROBLEMA SUO, MICA TUO! io da 'mo sarei andata... ma per onestà, eh? perchè mi dovessero mai dire che ho un problema cronico, mica posso coinvolgere anche la vita di un'altra persona!


----------



## Andy (15 Dicembre 2011)

ricky ha detto:


> dai falla la battutaccia...mi piace l'ironia :-D
> a parte tutto..il motivo religioso è quello che spinge di piu a non farsi vedere ora....lei dice che se tanto per ora non ci sposiamo che motivo c'è di andare ora ...tanto non potremmo far nulla lo stesso fino al matrimonio


Scusami se te lo chiedo. Ma tu sposeresti una così?


----------



## lunaiena (15 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sul neretto sono d'accordo il resto nn l'ho capito...


----------



## Micia (15 Dicembre 2011)

*sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> scusa... ma ... che religione è? sull'ultima frase... ribadisco il mio pensiero:OHI, E' UN PROBLEMA SUO, MICA TUO! io da 'mo sarei andata... ma per onestà, eh? perchè mi dovessero mai dire che ho un problema cronico, mica posso coinvolgere anche la vita di un'altra persona!



quella cristiana lo considera peccato se non si procrea.


----------



## ricky (15 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> quella cristiana lo considera peccato se non si procrea.


appunto....è questo il fatto


----------



## Andy (15 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> quella cristiana lo considera peccato se non si procrea.


Quindi non dice mai parolacce, onora ogni domenica in chiesa ecc...
C'è tutto?
O solo sul sesso?


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> quella cristiana lo considera peccato se non si procrea.


ok, ma da uno specialista ci si può andare,no? poi la stessa religione condannerebbe alla stessa stegua anche il petting spinto... ma non voglio addentrarmi.


----------



## Micia (15 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sul neretto sono d'accordo il resto nn l'ho capito...




è semplice, in parole povere, per alcuni funziona che vivendo delle frustazioni a livello personale, per mancanza di autonomia. o perchè non fanno cio' che a loro piace davvero, perchè non si esprimono come vorrebbero..allora cercano conferme misurando il loro potere seduttivo.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> U se lo capisco ....
> approvo quello che dici in pieno....
> Solo che penso ceh il tradimento sia ben altro che un atto fisico.....
> E veramente sono stata annulata cosi tante volte che per il momento ho deciso di esistere per me stessa...
> E terribile sentirsi nulli e questo puo dirtelo anche Rossi e molti altri.....


Luna questo è un discorso diverso.
Concordo su tutto...mi sento spesso anch'io così. 
Sicuramente i nostri mariti ci hanno fatto dei torti, chi più gravi chi meno, ma non alle spalle.
Quando ho tradito, ho sempre considerato anch'io quei momenti la mia isola felice. Anch'io ho pensato mi sto prendendo quello che non mi è stato dato. E' il farlo di nascosto che ci fa passare dalla parte del torto, tutto qui..


----------



## Simy (15 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> quella cristiana lo considera peccato se non si procrea.


ok! su questo siamo d'accordo ma questo però vuol dire che lei gliela darà solo ed esclusivamente quando decideranno di fare un figlio! perchè se la mettiamo cosi il sesso non è più un piacere! quindi caro Ricky preparati ad una vita di astinenza...... a farlo solo alla missionaria..... e a non "provare" nessun giochino perchè quelli non servono per procreare! 

...............a questo punto preferisco essere peccatrice!


----------



## Micia (15 Dicembre 2011)

secondo me dovrebbe consultarsi con Sacerdoti diversi da quelli che frequenta abitualmente.

Sempre che sia quello il problema reale.


----------



## Andy (15 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ok! su questo siamo d'accordo ma questo però vuol dire che lei gliela darà solo ed esclusivamente quando decideranno di fare un figlio! perchè se la mettiamo cosi il sesso non è più un piacere! quindi caro Ricky preparati ad una vita di astinenza...... a farlo solo alla missionaria..... e a non "provare" nessun giochino perchè quelli non servono per procreare!
> 
> ...............a questo punto preferisco essere peccatrice!


Infatti, questa considerazione indica anche che, sebbene dopo il matrimonio faccia sesso, sarà solo per un figlio.

In pratica comincia a prenotare filmini porno.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> secondo me dovrebbe consultarsi con Sacerdoti diversi da quelli che frequenta abitualmente.
> 
> Sempre che sia quello il problema reale.


dopo 9 anni di astinenza non ti danno solo l'assoluzione, ma anche il premio fedeltà


----------



## Andy (15 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dopo 9 anni di astinenza non ti danno solo l'assoluzione, ma anche il premio fedeltà


I Sacerdoti che dicono ad una persona come deve vivere la sua vita.

Mi sembra di ricordare quel libro... come si chiama...
I Pilastri della Terra...


----------



## Micia (15 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dopo 9 anni di astinenza non ti danno solo l'assoluzione, ma anche il premio fedeltà


----------



## lothar57 (15 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ma se tua moglie non è al corrente come fai a definirlo giochetto? in un gioco a due i diritti sono pari.


al corrente??ahhahahha ma scherzi???e'un gioco che in due non si puo'fare amico...tipo solitario


----------



## lothar57 (15 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ok! su questo siamo d'accordo ma questo però vuol dire che lei gliela darà solo ed esclusivamente quando decideranno di fare un figlio! perchè se la mettiamo cosi il sesso non è più un piacere! quindi caro Ricky preparati ad una vita di astinenza...... a farlo solo alla missionaria..... e a non "provare" nessun giochino perchè quelli non servono per procreare!
> 
> ...............a questo punto preferisco essere peccatrice!


tu ridi ma io conosco una coppia che credo faccia proprio cosi',li vedo sempre con passeggini e bimbi piccoli,anche se avranno 30 anni,e non ridete....in primavera fanno i gruppi d'ascolto del Vangelo, a casa loro...io lui lo conosco da una vita.... paesano.....se sapesse cosa combino..mi farebbe un gavettone di acqua santa.


----------



## Minerva (15 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Quoto perche nn posso approvare


ma ti quoti da sola?


----------



## Andy (15 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma ti quoti da sola?


Quoto!


----------



## Minerva (15 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Quoto!


 tu quoti me che chiedo a lei  se si quota?


----------



## Andy (15 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu quoti me che chiedo a lei  se si quota?


Anche io glielo volevo chiedere ma non ne avevo il coraggio.

Così ne ho approfittato


----------



## Buscopann (15 Dicembre 2011)

​*quoto!!!

Buscopann
*


----------



## Buscopann (15 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *quoto!!!
> 
> Buscopann
> *


mi riquoto autoquotandomi

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (15 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> mi riquoto autoquotandomi
> 
> Buscopann


mi dò anche reputazione già che ci sono

Buscopann


----------



## The Cheater (15 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti ragazzi e ragazze..sono nuovo di questo forum ...ho bisogno di parlare con qualcuno , perche nessuno ( neanche i miei amici piu intimi ) sa di questa cosa che va avanti da quasi 2 anni.
> Sono 6 anni che sto insieme alla mia ragazza , ho 27 anni ...2 anni fa per caso sbagliando numero una donna di 50 anni mi manda dei messaggi pensando fossi un'altra persona ( io ne avevo 25 ) ,jquando si accorge che ha sbagliato numero chiede scusa e tutto finisce li. Ma quasi come per sfida , per vedere cosa succede,  decido di tenere il numero e inizio a mandarle messaggi a chiamarla nonostante lei non abbia intenzione di vederci o cose simili e nonostante la differenza di età ( il doppio della mia ). Lei è sposata ha dei figli ....Decidiamo dopo 1 mese di insistenza di vederci in campo neutro a metà strada tra le nostre città ( io abito in Lombardia e lei in Piemonte ) parliamo tante ore insieme ...lei è una donna bellissima , sembra una trentenne ...ha una sensualità e una bellezza che in una ragazza della mia età non si trova....
> dopo quell'incontro , dove abbiamo solamente parlato , ci continuiamo a sentire..lei è intransigente per la differenza di età ..sono troppo piccolo , potrei essere veramente suo figlio ..ma io sempre come gioco all'inizio continuo ad insistere ...
> Ci vediamo una seconda volta e li a fine incontro in macchina mentre me ne sto per andare arriva un bacio ...scatta qualcosa...non è piu solo un qualcosa per vedere se riesco a conquistare una donna piu grande ..una sfida..ma è scattato qualcosa da parte mia....
> ...


non so se già ti hanno risposto in questo senso...

sarò cinico forse, ma io penserei alla differenza di età...più che altro per quanto possa durare questa tua passione...voglio dire, quando tu avrai 40 anni e teoricamente sarai ancora nel pieno del tuo fascino di "giovane uomo" lei di anni ne avrà 65, ed è molto difficile che possa continuare a sembrarti una 30enne...

...l'amore è cieco, non conosce età o altri luoghi comuni...va bene tutto...ma 25 anni di differenza equivalgono a 2 universi totalmente diversi, e anno dopo anno il tutto si amplifica...

riguardo alla tua ragazza debi riflettere su cosa provi ancora per lei: se la ami tronca questa storia con la signora e rituffati nel vero amore, se invece non provi più gli stessi sentimenti allora lasciala e goditi finchè puoi questa sbandata ma stai attento perchè quella che più può farsi male è lei, probabilmente anche affascinata dal risultare attraente ad un 27enne...


----------



## lothar57 (15 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> non so se già ti hanno risposto in questo senso...
> 
> sarò cinico forse, ma io penserei alla differenza di età...più che altro per quanto possa durare questa tua passione...voglio dire, quando tu avrai 40 anni e teoricamente sarai ancora nel pieno del tuo fascino di "giovane uomo" lei di anni ne avrà 65, ed è molto difficile che possa continuare a sembrarti una 30enne...
> 
> ...


nel mio caso gli anni sono ben 26 ma non sono affatto un problema..per ora


----------



## The Cheater (15 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> nel mio caso gli anni sono ben 26 ma non sono affatto un problema..per ora


parlo per giudizio personale e per sentito dire da altri che la pensano alla stessa maniera:
una 30enne che prova attrazione per un 60enne è molto più consueto dell'opposto...di solito la donna più diventa adulta e più è attratta da uomini maturi, mentre l'uomo solitamente tende ad abbassare notevolmente il proprio target...

ovviamente è un mio giudizio...io non potrei MAI invaghirmi di una donna troppo più grande di me...neanche da ragazzino avevo questo mito della donna matura...


----------



## Minerva (15 Dicembre 2011)

io, invece...su questo elogio delle carampane non mi sono sopportata e mi sono rubinata un paio di volte


----------



## Micia (15 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> al corrente??ahhahahha ma scherzi???e'un gioco che in due non si puo'fare amico...tipo solitario



solitario lo chiami

e tua moglie la chiamiamo lavatrice ?


----------



## lothar57 (15 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> parlo per giudizio personale e per sentito dire da altri che la pensano alla stessa maniera:
> una 30enne che prova attrazione per un 60enne è molto più consueto dell'opposto...di solito la donna più diventa adulta e più è attratta da uomini maturi, mentre l'uomo solitamente tende ad abbassare notevolmente il proprio target...
> 
> ovviamente è un mio giudizio...io non potrei MAI invaghirmi di una donna troppo più grande di me...neanche da ragazzino avevo questo mito della donna matura...


e'vero,mia moglie dice che se volesse farmi cervazzo,non riuscirebbe mai ad andare con uno troppo giovane.Ma comunque e'vero sai,ma e'retaggio stupido,anche se in effetti pensare ad una donna di 54 assieme ad un ragazzo di 28,chissa'perche'suona male


----------



## lunaiena (15 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma ti quoti da sola?


Hahahaha
Nooooo
Ora nn riesco a leggere ma era rivolto a sbri...


----------



## MK (15 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Insomma dai io vorrei capire se tutti qui dicono sempre tutto al coniuge o compagno .....
> Ma sempre, cioè alla sera fate sempre il resoconto della giornata senza tralasciare niente?
> 
> Io di certo nn dico a mio marito che lo tradisco perche lo farei soffrire faccio attenzione di nn essere scoperta...
> ...


E lui invece, tuo marito, come si comporta? Ti dice tutto o non ti dice nulla? Per ma la condivisione è importante, ho sempre raccontato tutto e chiesto di fare altrettanto con me. Anche con le realtà più sgradevoli.


----------



## Eliade (15 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> mi dò anche reputazione già che ci sono
> 
> Buscopann


 No scusate! Mi auto - quoto anche io!!!! 

Busco non puoi darti reputazione da solo!!!


----------



## Eliade (15 Dicembre 2011)

ricky ha detto:


> la totale chiusura sull'argomento è dimostrata anche dal fatto che oggi ne abbiamo riparlato...
> sempre la solita risposta...la convinzione che stia facendo la cosa giusta e che quando ci avvicineremo al matrimonio inizierà ad andare da qualcuno per non farsi trovare " diciamo " impreparata
> ....cioè la situazione è , usando una metafora sportiva , come se si dovessero fare le qualifiche prima della gara di formula 1 in poche parole....


 Te l'ho già consigliato di lasciarla?


----------



## Eliade (15 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> E' una donna che non rispetta il desiderio dell'altro, ma solo il suo. In questo caso è così, come ammesso da lui.
> Egoismo, ma i traditori vivono di questo anche.


 Ma ti riferisci alla ragazza credente?


----------



## Andy (15 Dicembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma ti riferisci alla ragazza credente?


Il discorso è molto complesso ed è difficile parlarne in pochi post.
Secondo me, una persona (ragazza o ragazzo che sia) che prende una decisione del genere (supponiamo che non ci siano altri problemi di mezzo, però), dovrebbe puntare a qualcuno che la pensa come lui/lei. Qualcuno che condivida questo modo di vedere la vita.
Se il compagno/la compagna invece vorrebbero altro, la relazione è bacata.
In questo caso è chiaro sia così: lui voleva fare sesso, ed alla fine lo ha fatto con una più grande. Ma poco cambia: l'avrebbe fatto con chiunque ci fosse stata.
Perchè lui vuole fare sesso. Non per il sesso in se, ma perchè fa parte del desiderio di ognuno di noi. Fa pèiacere, è un piacere della vita. Chi non ci riesce va addirittura a pagamento.
Ecco, questa ragazza dovrebbe essere consapevole di stare con un ragazzo che vorrebbe questo tabù non esistesse, eppure agisce egoisticamente.
Strano, a pensarlo, perchè se lei crede in Dio come vorrebbe fare pensare, dovrebbe sapere che l'uomo che ama va rispettato ed amato. Non imponendogli qualcosa che a lui dispiace.
Non è amore verso l'altro, ma solo verso se stessa.
E nel contempo lei continua la storia? Lei stessa dovrebbe capirlo e dire a lui: senti, io sono così, mi dispiace, decidi tu cosa fare.
Sarebbe una persona molto più corretta, anche perchè millanta di credere in degli ideali.
Ma evidentemente sono ideali egoistici.


----------



## Eliade (15 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Il discorso è molto complesso ed è difficile parlarne in pochi post.
> Secondo me, una persona (ragazza o ragazzo che sia) che prende una decisione del genere (supponiamo che non ci siano altri problemi di mezzo, però), dovrebbe puntare a qualcuno che la pensa come lui/lei. Qualcuno che condivida questo modo di vedere la vita.
> Se il compagno/la compagna invece vorrebbero altro, la relazione è bacata.
> In questo caso è chiaro sia così: lui voleva fare sesso, ed alla fine lo ha fatto con una più grande. Ma poco cambia: l'avrebbe fatto con chiunque ci fosse stata.
> ...


 Non credo sia la situazione descritta qui. Lei non gli ha mai nascosto di avere determinate opinioni in merito al sesso, sono 6 anni che stanno insieme, lui ha scelto autonomamente di iniziare una relazione del genere.
Lei non agisce egoisticamente, lei agisce seguendo dei canoni ecclesiastici ben precisi, che non guardano in faccia a nessuno, ne alle esigenze sessuali di lui, ne a quelle di lei: sono così o lo rispetti o fai di testa tua. Lei ha scelto di rispettarli, se lui non riesce a fare altrettanto deve prendere un'altra strada, ma non spetta a lei metterlo davanti ad una scelta del genere. deve essere lui consapevole delle proprie esigenze.
mah, non credo che Dio dica che va rispettato l'uomo che ami (soprattutto se per rispettarlo devi disubbidire alla regola della purezza)...al limite che va rispettato il proprio coniuge, e lui non lo è.
Guarda che lei gli ha già detto praticamente "senti, io sono così, mi dispiace, decidi tu cosa fare"...è lui che continua a starci insieme.


----------



## Andy (15 Dicembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non credo sia la situazione descritta qui. Lei non gli ha mai nascosto di avere determinate opinioni in merito al sesso, sono 6 anni che stanno insieme, lui ha scelto autonomamente di iniziare una relazione del genere.
> Lei non agisce egoisticamente, lei agisce seguendo dei canoni ecclesiastici ben precisi, che non guardano in faccia a nessuno, ne alle esigenze sessuali di lui, ne a quelle di lei: sono così o lo rispetti o fai di testa tua. Lei ha scelto di rispettarli, se lui non riesce a fare altrettanto deve prendere un'altra strada, ma non spetta a lei metterlo davanti ad una scelta del genere. deve essere lui consapevole delle proprie esigenze.
> mah, non credo che Dio dica che va rispettato l'uomo che ami (soprattutto se per rispettarlo devi disubbidire alla regola della purezza)...al limite che va rispettato il proprio coniuge, e lui non lo è.
> Guarda che lei gli ha già detto praticamente "senti, io sono così, mi dispiace, decidi tu cosa fare"...è lui che continua a starci insieme.



Non riesco ad evincerlo. Riporto due suoi post esplicativi:
_
1)vabbe non è che prima della mia ragazza non avessi mai avuto altre esperienze eh...
comunque si con la mia ragazza nulla perche per motivi religiosi e fisici ( paura della penetrazione in poche parole ) ha deciso di non fare nuella fino al matrimonio....
all'inizio non era un problema perche comunque c'è l'amore , tante cose da fare insieme , l'entusiasmo ...poi col passare degli anni non è facile continuare a far finta di niente..._*ho provato anche a dirle di andare da un sessuologo o da uno specialista , ma lei mi ha detto che comunque aspetterebbe fino al matrimonio lo stesso 

*Cioè, lei ha detto a lui di decidere cosa vorrebbe?* No, LEI aspetta.

*
_2)io le ho detto tranquillamente che se lei non avesse problemi fisici e la paura che le impedisce di avere rapporti in modo normale secondo me non avrebbe mai preso questa decisione .....*die che secondo lei è il segnale che bisogna aspettare e che non è il momento giusto questo... *_

Lui vuole il rapporto. Lei addirittura gli manda il segnale: ti ritengo immaturo, visto che fai certe uscite, *e sono ancora più convinta che devo aspettare io.*

In definitiva, ti do ragione, e lo dissi a lui: stai attento, e pensa a te stesso *come lei pensa a se stessa*.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> allucinante???ma che ridere.....e il tuo modo di scrivere sempre lo stesse cose che lo e'..e di fatti chi ti approva??soloni piangenti.....
> 
> perche'codardo non me l'hai detto a tavola??il tempo l'avevi.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...ma se ti dissi...Lothar combatti con queste maestre...e tu mi rispondesti...non parliamo di certe cose adesso che ho in mente di mangiare questi tortellini...hai avuto occhi solo per...Stellanuova eh? Vecchia volpe...mi hai lasciato là solo in mezzo alla breccia...per fortuna ci stava il papero a tenerle buone...AHAHAHAAHHAAH...Farfalla ti mangiava sennò...

Ma secondo me la farfallastra del lambro ha paura di te!


----------



## Sole (15 Dicembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Da tradritrice trovo veramente allucinante riuscire a fare battute e elogiare il tradimento dimenticantosi totalmente la persona che si ha al proprio fianco. Mi rendo conto che per chi è in questo forum da tradito deve essere difficile pensare che anche il proprio compagno o compagna possano in qualche modo aver pensato con tanta leggerezza al tradimento.
> Ultimamente fatico a leggere....Lothar tanto per chiarire non esiste niente di più semplice che tradire. Non so cosa ci sia di faticoso, non lo comprendo. La cosa difficile è riuscire a dividere ogni giorno la propria vita con una persona.
> Lunapiena, capisco quello che provi, anhc'io come te ho tradito forse perchè in parte mi sono sentita poco amata da mio marito. Ma questo non giustifica e non significa che sia giusto. La cosa giusta sarebbe quella di ammettere a se stesse e al proprio compagno che si ha bisogno di altro, che quello che abbiamo non ci basta così da giocare ad armi pari, così' da dare all'altro l'opportunità di decidere se vale ancora la pena stare insieme. Il non farlo è solo una questione di comodità e codardia.


Brava Farfalla


----------



## Nocciola (15 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...ma se ti dissi...Lothar combatti con queste maestre...e tu mi rispondesti...non parliamo di certe cose adesso che ho in mente di mangiare questi tortellini...hai avuto occhi solo per...Stellanuova eh? Vecchia volpe...mi hai lasciato là solo in mezzo alla breccia...per fortuna ci stava il papero a tenerle buone...AHAHAHAAHHAAH...Farfalla ti mangiava sennò...
> 
> Ma secondo me la farfallastra del lambro ha paura di te!


:scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared:





:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Mi conosci proprio bene, si come no.....!


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2011)

Comunque il tema del dirsi tutto è ampio.
Poi dicono che le coppie troppo simbiotiche finiscano per colassare no?

In ognuno di noi, penso, c'è la cosidetta terra di nessuno no?

Per esempio...
Pensateci un attimo...sui tradimenti è coinvolta sempre una terza persona.
E questa non va protetta e tutelata?

Se mia moglie mi chiedesse: 
In che rapporti sei con la tale, lei sa bene che mi farei crocifiggere piuttosto che dire in che rapporti sono.
Ma non per mentire a lei, ma per rispetto dell'altra persona.

Difatto un tradimento diventa tale, solo quando viene sventato.
Se io sono a letto con una donna in un motel, in quello spazio tempo lì esistiamo solo io e lei.
Poi posso sempre dirti...ok oggi mi sono visto con una persona...no?

Ma qua allora una vera coppia si dice cosa riceve per mail?
Cosa uno dice al telefono?
Cosa si scambiano per sms?

Per esempio se io scrivo un sms che so a una tizia...
Non è che penso che lei poi lo mostrerà a suo marito eh?
E se lo fa...
Mi incazzo e non poco!

A me ha sempre fatto incazzare da morire...combinare l'azione A, tacere, e che poi il fatto venga riportato a mia moglie in una maniera difforme da quello che è accaduto.
Mi fa incazzare...

Molto.


----------



## Sole (15 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *non e'tradimento se si tratta di storielle*,io non tradisco neanche un po'mia moglie,e'un giochetto divertente.
> Prima beccata l'altra su fb,trattata gelidamente,lei l'ha capito,e ha cominciato ma come ma perche'...etc. cascando alla fine nella mia trappola.e'stato diabolico ma divertente,tu dirai che sono invornito,ma anche questo e'uno dei piaceri dell'infedelta'.


Le storielle presuppongono menzogne e doppiezza, tanto quanto il tradimento con un amante fisso. Con l'aggravante che, se il matrimonio funziona da tutti i punti di vista, il tradito avverte un senso di gratuità che ferisce e offende.

Mio marito non ha mai avuto relazioni umane con le donne con cui mi ha tradito... nemmeno amichevoli. Ha sempre amato me, non sono mai stata messa in discussione da lui. Eppure tutte le bugie che mi ha raccontato mi hanno devastato. Ancora oggi fatico a guardare le foto di una certa vacanza perchè so che lui, solo in città, si divertiva mentre io ero lontana coi nostri figli... e me ne frego se per lui era solo sesso. Il suo sesso mi ha ferita, mi ha fatto un male cane in quel momento.

Il fatto che io sia una persona aperta e tollerante nei confronti degli errori non mi impedisce di notare quanto ci sia di sgradevole nel tradire una persona che si fida di te. E' inutile girarci intorno. Da lì si deve partire per forza. Poi ciascuno prende strade diverse e può dire la sua... ma che il tradimento sia un giochetto è un presupposto che proprio non sta in piedi.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Le storielle presuppongono menzogne e doppiezza, tanto quanto il tradimento con un amante fisso. Con l'aggravante che, se il matrimonio funziona da tutti i punti di vista, il tradito avverte un senso di gratuità che ferisce e offende.
> 
> Mio marito non ha mai avuto relazioni umane con le donne con cui mi ha tradito... nemmeno amichevoli. Ha sempre amato me, non sono mai stata messa in discussione da lui. Eppure tutte le bugie che mi ha raccontato mi hanno devastato. Ancora oggi fatico a guardare le foto di una certa vacanza perchè so che lui, solo in città, si divertiva mentre io ero lontana coi nostri figli... e me ne frego se per lui era solo sesso. Il suo sesso mi ha ferita, mi ha fatto un male cane in quel momento.
> 
> Il fatto che io sia una persona aperta e tollerante nei confronti degli errori non mi impedisce di notare quanto ci sia di sgradevole nel tradire una persona che si fida di te. E' inutile girarci intorno. Da lì si deve partire per forza. Poi ciascuno prende strade diverse e può dire la sua... ma che il tradimento sia un giochetto è un presupposto che proprio non sta in piedi.


Come sempre sei da approvare, ma non posso...:up:


----------



## Simy (16 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Le storielle presuppongono menzogne e doppiezza, tanto quanto il tradimento con un amante fisso. Con l'aggravante che, se il matrimonio funziona da tutti i punti di vista, il tradito avverte un senso di gratuità che ferisce e offende.
> 
> Mio marito non ha mai avuto relazioni umane con le donne con cui mi ha tradito... nemmeno amichevoli. Ha sempre amato me, non sono mai stata messa in discussione da lui. Eppure tutte le bugie che mi ha raccontato mi hanno devastato. Ancora oggi fatico a guardare le foto di una certa vacanza perchè so che lui, solo in città, si divertiva mentre io ero lontana coi nostri figli... e me ne frego se per lui era solo sesso. Il suo sesso mi ha ferita, mi ha fatto un male cane in quel momento.
> 
> Il fatto che io sia una persona aperta e tollerante nei confronti degli errori non mi impedisce di notare quanto ci sia di sgradevole nel tradire una persona che si fida di te. E' inutile girarci intorno. Da lì si deve partire per forza. Poi ciascuno prende strade diverse e può dire la sua... ma che il tradimento sia un giochetto è un presupposto che proprio non sta in piedi.


Quoto!!! 

............... e visto che pare che va di moda,..........mi autoquoto! :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (16 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E lui invece, tuo marito, come si comporta? Ti dice tutto o non ti dice nulla? Per ma la condivisione è importante, ho sempre raccontato tutto e chiesto di fare altrettanto con me. Anche con le realtà più sgradevoli.


Mio marito si comporta come me ......
Ma nn è che nn c'è dialogo o nn c'è in assoluto condivisione solo una scelta sulle cose da dire e da nn dire .....
Poi noi facciamo comunque molte cose insieme ....
Ti dico il tempo libero che abbiamo a disposizione cerchiamo di condivederlo nel miglior modo possibile

A me pare solo strano che ci si  debba per forza dire  tutto ... 

Altra coppie di amici si comportano nello stesso modo .....
Per mantenere la tranquillita famigliare e nn andare incontro a lunghe discussioni che alla fine ti fanno venire il latte ai gomiti....
E nn mi considero una coppia di facciata....


----------



## lothar57 (16 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Le storielle presuppongono menzogne e doppiezza, tanto quanto il tradimento con un amante fisso. Con l'aggravante che, se il matrimonio funziona da tutti i punti di vista, il tradito avverte un senso di gratuità che ferisce e offende.
> 
> Mio marito non ha mai avuto relazioni umane con le donne con cui mi ha tradito... nemmeno amichevoli. Ha sempre amato me, non sono mai stata messa in discussione da lui. Eppure tutte le bugie che mi ha raccontato mi hanno devastato. Ancora oggi fatico a guardare le foto di una certa vacanza perchè so che lui, solo in città, si divertiva mentre io ero lontana coi nostri figli... e me ne frego se per lui era solo sesso. Il suo sesso mi ha ferita, mi ha fatto un male cane in quel momento.
> 
> Il fatto che io sia una persona aperta e tollerante nei confronti degli errori non mi impedisce di notare quanto ci sia di sgradevole nel tradire una persona che si fida di te. E' inutile girarci intorno. Da lì si deve partire per forza. Poi ciascuno prende strade diverse e può dire la sua... ma che il tradimento sia un giochetto è un presupposto che proprio non sta in piedi.


ma non e'affatto cosi',io l'amante l'ho fissa,ora...la chiamo quasi tutti i giorni,se la vedo come ieri su fb la saluto e la sfotto,e mi e'capitato di preoccuparmi per lei,stamattina le comprero'il regalo di Natale.
Il tradimento cosi'e'innocuo gioco,anche se sta durando un po'troppo,non faccio male a nessuno..anzi faccio del bene perche'ci guadagna un sacco,in esperienza.


----------



## Skizzofren (16 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma non e'affatto cosi',io l'amante l'ho fissa,ora...la chiamo quasi tutti i giorni,se la vedo come ieri su fb la saluto e la sfotto,e mi e'capitato di preoccuparmi per lei,stamattina le comprero'il regalo di Natale.
> Il tradimento cosi'e'innocuo gioco,anche se sta durando un po'troppo,non faccio male a nessuno..anzi faccio del bene perche'ci guadagna un sacco,in esperienza.


Infatti ho l'assoluta certezza che tua moglie giochi esattamente allo stesso modo  solo che ti piace credere di essere tu quello che conduce il gioco )
Non  so perchè ma immagino tua moglie come una donna molto allegra e felice che se la ride alla grande sotto ai baffi.


----------



## lothar57 (16 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...ma se ti dissi...Lothar combatti con queste maestre...e tu mi rispondesti...non parliamo di certe cose adesso che ho in mente di mangiare questi tortellini...hai avuto occhi solo per...Stellanuova eh? Vecchia volpe...mi hai lasciato là solo in mezzo alla breccia...per fortuna ci stava il papero a tenerle buone...AHAHAHAAHHAAH...Farfalla ti mangiava sennò...
> 
> Ma secondo me la farfallastra del lambro ha paura di te!


Stellanuova???chi??vista e parlato solo quel giorno poi sparita....la farfallastra del lambro quel giorno non era cosi'


----------



## Micia (16 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma non e'affatto cosi',io l'amante l'ho fissa,ora...la chiamo quasi tutti i giorni,se la vedo come ieri su fb la saluto e la sfotto,e mi e'capitato di preoccuparmi per lei,stamattina le comprero'il regalo di Natale.
> Il tradimento cosi'e'innocuo gioco,anche se sta durando un po'troppo,non faccio male a nessuno..anzi faccio del bene perche'ci guadagna un sacco,in esperienza.



giorno lothar. cosa le regali? dimmi la verità senno' non vale-


----------



## Micia (16 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Le storielle presuppongono menzogne e doppiezza, tanto quanto il tradimento con un amante fisso. Con l'aggravante che, se il matrimonio funziona da tutti i punti di vista, il tradito avverte un senso di gratuità che ferisce e offende.
> 
> Mio marito non ha mai avuto relazioni umane con le donne con cui mi ha tradito... nemmeno amichevoli. Ha sempre amato me, non sono mai stata messa in discussione da lui. Eppure tutte le bugie che mi ha raccontato mi hanno devastato. Ancora oggi fatico a guardare le foto di una certa vacanza perchè so che lui, solo in città, si divertiva mentre io ero lontana coi nostri figli... e me ne frego se per lui era solo sesso. Il suo sesso mi ha ferita, mi ha fatto un male cane in quel momento.
> 
> Il fatto che io sia una persona aperta e tollerante nei confronti degli errori non mi impedisce di notare quanto ci sia di sgradevole nel tradire una persona che si fida di te. E' inutile girarci intorno. Da lì si deve partire per forza. Poi ciascuno prende strade diverse e può dire la sua... ma che il tradimento sia un giochetto è un presupposto che proprio non sta in piedi.



ma certo sole, non in una virgola non sono d'accordo.

ognuno di noi con alle parole puoì attibuire il significato che vuole e quindi se prendo per corretto l'uso di questo termine in questa relazione extra non potro fare a meno di definire " lavatrice o porta ombrelli" la persona che subisce questo tradimento.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> I Sacerdoti che dicono ad una persona come deve vivere la sua vita.
> 
> Mi sembra di ricordare quel libro... come si chiama...
> I Pilastri della Terra...


L'ho letto tre volte. Ed una volta ho visto il film.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Dicembre 2011)

Mi astengo da qualsiasi commento che, forse è meglio.

Ho letto spesso e volentieri, e forse non solo in questo thread, che sembra esserci divergenza tra i desideri che si hanno nel voler avere storie con, o donne mature o giovani, Ma ora mi domando e dico, ma porca paletta sti pensieri li avevo a 18 anni! ancora stiamo a discutere su questo ? sembra alcune volte di non essere su un sito che tratta tradimenti, ma su un sito che sembra far retrocedere di mentalità. 
E mi fermo qua perchè sono abbastanza OT, ma ne avrei da dire....


----------



## lothar57 (16 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> giorno lothar. cosa le regali? dimmi la verità senno' non vale-


ciao miicio,non e'semplice,faccioa fatica a pensare al regalo per la moglie,figurati ad una ragazza di 28anni..cque penso bracciale in pelle Borbonese


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Dicembre 2011)

*Lother*



lothar57 ha detto:


> ma non e'affatto cosi',io l'amante l'ho fissa,ora...la chiamo quasi tutti i giorni,se la vedo come ieri su fb la saluto e la sfotto,e mi e'capitato di preoccuparmi per lei,stamattina le comprero'il regalo di Natale.
> Il tradimento cosi'e'innocuo gioco,anche se sta durando un po'troppo,non faccio male a nessuno..anzi faccio del bene perche'ci guadagna un sacco,in esperienza.


Ci sei dentro con tutti i due piedi! E non mi dire che te ne fotti dell'amante,mi sa che a sto giro la bambina ti abbia catturato troppo furbetta per essere cosi' giovane!!! Ti gira e ti rigira come vuole sta qui ahahahahahhahah
Mi sa che il regalo dell'amante sara' fatto con il cuore e quello della moglie per obbligo.


@Riky 
Io non penso che sara' lei a farsi male,gli adulti(la maggior parte) sono dotati di una razionalita' e di una sicurezza di se che,alla tua eta' non è possibile.Ascoltami davvero non bruciare la tua giovinezza con cose piu' grandi di te,segui il tempo,il giusto tempo degli eventi (fai in tempo a diventar adulto).

Parla con lei (la morosa casta)con gentilezza dille che far l'amore è bellissimo anche se un domani le vostre vite potrebbero dividersi!


Ciao da blu.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Dicembre 2011)

*Io adoro i giovani*

Mi lusingano i loro complimenti e i loro sorrisi compiacuti,ma mi lusingano soltanto per grtitudine.
Perche' quando incontro quelli piu' solari e meno maliziosi mi fa piacere guardare la loro energia vitale,se poi mi accorgo che senza volere ho catturato la loro attenzione (capita spesso) sono lusingato ma non ne' sono attratto fisicamente sai.
Non potrei mai andare in un motel con una ventenne,che cazzo ci vado a fare,a scoparmela??? Ma che è,ma come ci viene fuori sta qui da un rapporto con me,la distanza generazzionale è troppa anche per me che sono giovine.

p.s Con questo so benissimo che ci sono donne di 18 e donne di 52 che ti girano come vogliono utilizzando il sesso e le astuzie mentali,giochini chiarissimi per chi osserva da fuori,giochini confusi per chi ci mette il sentimento.



ciao blu


----------



## Micia (16 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao miicio,non e'semplice,faccioa fatica a pensare al regalo per la moglie,figurati ad una ragazza di 28anni..cque penso bracciale in pelle Borbonese


beh, è un regalo pensato per lei.

non è un regalo che piacerebbe ricevere a te. quindi regalo giusto.:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Stellanuova???chi??vista e parlato solo quel giorno poi sparita....la farfallastra del lambro quel giorno non era cosi'


Così come? Lothar io sono questa, non ho due facce. Sono estroversa, sempre disposta a scherzare, adoro le battute. Ma questo non mi impedisce di essere sincera con me stessa. 
Quello che ho scritto non era rivolto a te ma al tradimento in generale per cui anche a me. Ti ripeto prendi tutto come una cosa personale, forse perchè non ami sentirti dire come stanno realmente le cose.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Dicembre 2011)

*Visto che ora si danno consigli sul regalo da fare all'amante*



miciolidia ha detto:


> beh, è un regalo pensato per lei.
> 
> non è un regalo che piacerebbe ricevere a te. quindi regalo giusto.:mrgreen:


Lothar perche' il regalo non lo fai a me che sono l'amante della tua amante e se lei è cosi' mi devi ringraziare,quindi mi asppetto come minimo il regalo di Natale!!!



blu

p.s e non mi dire che mi piacerebbe esserlo,io punto molto piu' in ALTO ahahahahahahhahahh8scherzo non fare il permaloso)


----------



## lothar57 (16 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ci sei dentro con tutti i due piedi! E non mi dire che te ne fotti dell'amante,mi sa che a sto giro la bambina ti abbia catturato troppo furbetta per essere cosi' giovane!!! Ti gira e ti rigira come vuole sta qui ahahahahahhahah
> Mi sa che il regalo dell'amante sara' fatto con il cuore e quello della moglie per obbligo.
> 
> 
> ...


Ma figurati..il regalo lo faccio anche ai dipendenti..altro che cuore,poi ti rivelo una cosa,sai da quando non ci vediamo???3 ottobre...sai che amore..ahahahahhahah..ho visto da meno tempo la farfallastra del Naviglio..comunque furba lo e',ma come le ho appena detto una volpe si prostra di fronte al leone..non so se rendo l'idea


----------



## Micia (16 Dicembre 2011)

*claudio*



Claudio. ha detto:


> Mi astengo da qualsiasi commento che, forse è meglio.
> 
> Ho letto spesso e volentieri, e forse non solo in questo thread, che sembra esserci divergenza tra i desideri che si hanno nel voler avere storie con, o donne mature o giovani, Ma ora mi domando e dico, ma porca paletta sti pensieri li avevo a 18 anni! ancora stiamo a discutere su questo ? sembra alcune volte di non essere su un sito che tratta tradimenti, ma su un sito che sembra far retrocedere di mentalità.
> E mi fermo qua perchè sono abbastanza OT, ma ne avrei da dire....




e dille, se non le dici qua dove?


----------



## lothar57 (16 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Lothar perche' il regalo non lo fai a me che sono l'amante della tua amante e se lei è cosi' mi devi ringraziare,quindi mi asppetto come minimo il regalo di Natale!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahahahhahah sei grande ,,,mi e'piaciuta la battuta...ma diventera'realta'..mica penso che possa essere solo mia


----------



## Micia (16 Dicembre 2011)

sei un uomo generoso. è una virtu'.:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Dicembre 2011)

*appunto*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma figurati..il regalo lo faccio anche ai dipendenti..altro che cuore,poi ti rivelo una cosa,sai da quando non ci vediamo???3 ottobre...sai che amore..ahahahahhahah..ho visto da meno tempo la farfallastra del Naviglio..comunque furba lo e',ma come le ho appena detto una volpe si prostra di fronte al leone..non so se rendo l'idea


Il fatto che non vi vedete dal 3 di ottobre aumenta il desiderio,non ci hai mai pensato ?

Se la vedessi tutti i giorni ?

blu


----------



## Simy (16 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> hahahahhahah sei grande ,,,mi e'piaciuta la battuta...ma diventera'realta'..mica penso che possa essere solo mia


Lothar e a me il regalo???????


----------



## Nocciola (16 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma figurati..il regalo lo faccio anche ai dipendenti..altro che cuore,poi ti rivelo una cosa,sai da quando non ci vediamo???3 ottobre...sai che amore..ahahahahhahah..ho visto da meno tempo la farfallastra del Naviglio..comunque furba lo e',ma come le ho appena detto una volpe si prostra di fronte al leone..non so se rendo l'idea


Inizio a pensare che tu ti stian innamorando di me....mi  nomini in ogni post


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Dicembre 2011)

*Si punto piu' in alto*



lothar57 ha detto:


> hahahahhahah sei grande ,,,mi e'piaciuta la battuta...ma diventera'realta'..mica penso che possa essere solo mia


A tua moglie!


Nooo dai se è come te è troppo emancipata ed elegante per me,mi piacciono allegre talvolta scomposte,talvolta deboli da tenere tra le braccia e mi piace dare amore piu' che riceverne!
Vedi siamo due opposti,a te piace ricevere amore a me piace darlo,allora con tua moglie potrebbe anche funzionare ;-)


blu


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Dicembre 2011)

Visto che siamo a natale io mi offro per far "giocare" la moglie di Lothar.
Una partitina veloce ma divertente.


----------



## lothar57 (16 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Lothar e a me il regalo???????


1kg di tortellini ti va bene??guarda che costamo come l'oro...


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Dicembre 2011)

*facciamo cosi*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Visto che siamo a natale io mi offro per far "giocare" la moglie di Lothar.
> Una partitina veloce ma divertente.


Io,l'utente N.R e il Conte pensiamo a tua moglie,il Conte le da il sesso,l'utente N.R ci gioca ed io ho il compito piu' difficle fare l'amante innamorato della tua amante che si innamora della moglie del traditore ahahahhah.
Il mio compito è il piu' duro quindi il regalo deve essere piu' grande,propongo un vitalizio!


Bene di cazzate oggi ne ho dette assai ,mi ritiro.
At salot' ;-)
A som a tac!

blu


----------



## lothar57 (16 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Visto che siamo a natale io mi offro per far "giocare" la moglie di Lothar.
> Una partitina veloce ma divertente.


ahahahahahha ..becchi male..e abituata troppo bene..ti direbbe''non registrato...tutto qua''''????


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Dicembre 2011)

*ok,io io io*



lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahahahha ..becchi male..e abituata troppo bene..ti direbbe''non registrato...tutto qua''''????


Ti rispondo .Tu riempile la carta per il vitalizio MIO,al resto ci penso da me ahahahah.

blu


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahahahha ..becchi male..e abituata troppo bene..ti direbbe''non registrato...tutto qua''''????


Non mi è mai capitato ma son sempre pronto a provare nuove esperienze.
Poi però le farei un bel regalo ovviamente!!


----------



## Simy (16 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> 1kg di tortellini ti va bene??guarda che costamo come l'oro...


ma perchè ogni volta che chiedo qualcosa io vengono fuori cose da mangiare???????????????????????? 

cmq si mi vanno bene! buoni i tortellini.............. e fatti in brodo per Natale sono il massimo!


----------



## Buscopann (16 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma non e'affatto cosi',io l'amante l'ho fissa,ora...la chiamo quasi tutti i giorni,se la vedo come ieri su fb la saluto e la sfotto,e mi e'capitato di preoccuparmi per lei,stamattina le comprero'il regalo di Natale.
> *Il tradimento cosi'e'innocuo gioco,anche se sta durando un po'troppo,non faccio male a nessuno..anzi faccio del bene perche'ci guadagna un sacco,in esperienza*.


La testuggine della Galapagos a volte esprime pensieri più articolati dei tuoi

Buscopann


----------



## lothar57 (16 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ma perchè ogni volta che chiedo qualcosa io vengono fuori cose da mangiare????????????????????????
> 
> cmq si mi vanno bene! buoni i tortellini.............. e fatti in brodo per Natale sono il massimo!


preferisci queste di regalo..esistono davvero



Arrivano le ginocchiere per fare sesso orale firmate Diesel


----------



## Minerva (16 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> preferisci queste di regalo..esistono davvero
> 
> 
> 
> *Arrivano le ginocchiere per fare sesso orale *firmate Diesel


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (16 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> preferisci queste di regalo..esistono davveroArrivano le ginocchiere per fare sesso orale firmate Diesel


:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy: avevo detto che andavano bene i tortellini! :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Simy (16 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:blu: Minerva ti prego almeno tu............. :blu:


----------



## Tubarao (16 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Arrivano le ginocchiere per fare sesso orale firmate Diesel


Da mò che esistono. Le usano le fluffer  E se non sai chi sono le fluffer sapevatelo su rieduchescional ciannel


----------



## MK (16 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mio marito si comporta come me ......
> Ma nn è che nn c'è dialogo o nn c'è in assoluto condivisione solo una scelta sulle cose da dire e da nn dire .....
> Poi noi facciamo comunque molte cose insieme ....
> Ti dico il tempo libero che abbiamo a disposizione cerchiamo di condivederlo nel miglior modo possibile
> ...


Ma non dovrebbe essere un comportamento forzato, dovrebbe venire naturale. Almeno nel tipo di coppia che auspico io. Forse perchè quando inizia il non detto prima o poi si fa strada il tradimento. Non si pensa più per due ma soltanto per se stessi.


----------



## Skizzofren (16 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Arrivano le ginocchiere per fare sesso orale firmate Diesel


se non gliele hanno già regalate regalale a tua moglie!


----------



## ricky (16 Dicembre 2011)

penso sia normale pensare di lasciare una persona che non ti da quello che tu vorresti....io ero consapevole di quello a cui andavo incontro accettando tutto cio gia dall'inizio...ma come succede in questi casi dopo tanti anni se hai delle tentazioni è facile cedere se non puoi trovare nella tua metà quello che cerchi...non so se mi spiego...se la mia ragazza non vuole avere rapporti , e io vengo stuzzicato e provocato da una donna con fascino che sa il fatto suo....beh è molto difficile rimanere fedeli...bisognerebbe evitare proprio il contatto esterno e non conoscere nessun tipo di ragazza per evitare che le cose possano sfuggirti di mano allora....


----------



## MK (16 Dicembre 2011)

ricky ha detto:


> penso sia normale pensare di lasciare una persona che non ti da quello che tu vorresti....io ero consapevole di quello a cui andavo incontro accettando tutto cio gia dall'inizio...ma come succede in questi casi dopo tanti anni se hai delle tentazioni è facile cedere se non puoi trovare nella tua metà quello che cerchi...non so se mi spiego...se la mia ragazza non vuole avere rapporti , e io vengo stuzzicato e provocato da una donna con fascino che sa il fatto suo....beh è molto difficile rimanere fedeli...bisognerebbe evitare proprio il contatto esterno e non conoscere nessun tipo di ragazza per evitare che le cose possano sfuggirti di mano allora....


Bisognerebbe non fingere mai che le proprie aspettative coincidano con quelle del partner. Quando hai capito che l'accettazione non ti bastava più avresti dovuto parlarle. Certo correvi il rischio di perderla.


----------



## Rabarbaro (16 Dicembre 2011)

Nel leggere il titolo della discussione già mi immaginavo di starmi avvicinando ai patemi d'animo di un nano che cercava di fare l'amore con una donna alta 2,40 metri e delle eventuali difficoltà geometriche di incastro.
Invece è semplicemente un maschio che si accoppia con una vecchia.
Cioè, lungi da me pensare, come qualcuno afferma, che alle vegliarde secche, quando non sanguinano più, bisognerebbe cucire la fessura inguinale con corda da salami, ma non posso neppure pensare di dare loro tutti i torti.
E sto fiaschetto bluito sta con una moscardina che non si fa conoscere biblicamente e ripiega sulla matrona...
Ma è bellissimo!
E' una sorta di favola moderna, di un garzone imberbe che impara il mestiere in una bottega d'antiquario e, tra topi e tarli, concupirà l'osteoporosi e la dentiera togliendo un po' ti polvere alla nonnina sulla sedia a dondolo col moccolo lungo e la sputacchiera piena.

La fidanzata è baciapile.
La vecchia è usabile.
Il tempo è bello.
Lui è inesistente.

Evviva.


----------



## Simy (16 Dicembre 2011)

ricky ha detto:


> penso sia normale pensare di lasciare una persona che non ti da quello che tu vorresti....io ero consapevole di quello a cui andavo incontro accettando tutto cio gia dall'inizio...ma come succede in questi casi dopo tanti anni se hai delle tentazioni è facile cedere se non puoi trovare nella tua metà quello che cerchi...non so se mi spiego...se la mia ragazza non vuole avere rapporti , e io vengo stuzzicato e provocato da una donna con fascino che sa il fatto suo....beh è molto difficile rimanere fedeli...bisognerebbe evitare proprio il contatto esterno e non conoscere nessun tipo di ragazza per evitare che le cose possano sfuggirti di mano allora....


è qui che sbagli....basterebbe trovare una fidanzata che viaggi sulla tua stessa lunghezza d'onda!


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Dicembre 2011)

*Posso comprendere*



ricky ha detto:


> penso sia normale pensare di lasciare una persona che non ti da quello che tu vorresti....io ero consapevole di quello a cui andavo incontro accettando tutto cio gia dall'inizio...ma come succede in questi casi dopo tanti anni se hai delle tentazioni è facile cedere se non puoi trovare nella tua metà quello che cerchi...non so se mi spiego...se la mia ragazza non vuole avere rapporti , e io vengo stuzzicato e provocato da una donna con fascino che sa il fatto suo....beh è molto difficile rimanere fedeli...bisognerebbe evitare proprio il contatto esterno e non conoscere nessun tipo di ragazza per evitare che le cose possano sfuggirti di mano allora....



Ma non vedo un gran tradimento nel tuo caso sai,chi tradisci ???

La scielta della castita' è sua,non per obbligo dev'essere anche tua.Posso comprendere la tua situazione difficile ma,lascia stare cono la donna matura,ti fara' male fidati poi quando incontrerai una fanciulla che ha voglia di condividere con te desideri,amore fisico,risate e via via tu non sarai piu' te stesso perche' quella donna ti avra' rubato un po' della tua giovane energia vitale,un po della tua spensierata giovinezza.Regalandoti amare cose da deglutire e non mi sembra il caso.


ciao da blu


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Dicembre 2011)

ricky ha detto:


> penso sia normale pensare di lasciare una persona che non ti da quello che tu vorresti....io ero consapevole di quello a cui andavo incontro accettando tutto cio gia dall'inizio...ma come succede in questi casi dopo tanti anni se hai delle tentazioni è facile cedere se non puoi trovare nella tua metà quello che cerchi...non so se mi spiego...se la mia ragazza non vuole avere rapporti , e io vengo stuzzicato e provocato da una donna con fascino che sa il fatto suo....beh è molto difficile rimanere fedeli...bisognerebbe evitare proprio il contatto esterno e non conoscere nessun tipo di ragazza per evitare che le cose possano sfuggirti di mano allora....


Guarda, la tua situazione è comprensibile.... è la logica che non comprendo. Nel senso... che senso ha stare con una persona... a metà? lei per i sogni e le altre(dico pure quelle che verranno, inevitabilmente) per il sesso? Sei un uomo ma sei un uomo giovane... cosa credi che ti porterà questo? credi che il vostro rapporto potrà arricchirsi di una situazione simile... o magari che un giorno ti scoprirai a detestare quella ragazza, perchè ti ha portato a questo?


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Dicembre 2011)

*Senti qui Riky ;-)*



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Nel leggere il titolo della discussione già mi immaginavo di starmi avvicinando ai patemi d'animo di un nano che cercava di fare l'amore con una donna alta 2,40 metri e delle eventuali difficoltà geometriche di incastro.
> Invece è semplicemente un maschio che si accoppia con una vecchia.
> Cioè, lungi da me pensare, come qualcuno afferma, che alle vegliarde secche, quando non sanguinano più, bisognerebbe cucire la fessura inguinale con corda da salami, ma non posso neppure pensare di dare loro tutti i torti.
> E sto fiaschetto bluito sta con una moscardina che non si fa conoscere biblicamente e ripiega sulla matrona...
> ...


Non male he ;-)

blu


----------



## ricky (16 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Guarda, la tua situazione è comprensibile.... è la logica che non comprendo. Nel senso... che senso ha stare con una persona... a metà? lei per i sogni e le altre(dico pure quelle che verranno, inevitabilmente) per il sesso? Sei un uomo ma sei un uomo giovane... cosa credi che ti porterà questo? credi che il vostro rapporto potrà arricchirsi di una situazione simile... o magari che un giorno ti scoprirai a detestare quella ragazza, perchè ti ha portato a questo?


non lo so esattamente ..io so solo che alla mia ragazza tengo veramente tanto ma che allo stesso tempo l'altra donna mi fa provare quello che mi manca con la mia ragazza ....non riesco a fare a meno di nessuna delle 2...anzi probabilmente è piu facile che io rinunci alla donna di 52 anni che alla mia ragazza....


----------



## lothar57 (16 Dicembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Da mò che esistono. Le usano le fluffer  E se non sai chi sono le fluffer sapevatelo su rieduchescional ciannel



non centra con il post..ma l'argomento mi fa'ricordare.........cena con coppie di amici..si va'in quest'argomento..be'non salta fuori una delle donne,poi la piu' giovane e dice''io non li ho mai saputi fare...ma ormai e'tardi''immagina la faccia del povero marito,,,e quanto abbiamo riso.........


----------



## Minerva (16 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :blu: Minerva ti prego almeno tu............. :blu:


no, giuro che stasera mi presento al marito con le ginocchiere ...poi faccio un bagger e una rullata:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
non ci sto dentro:singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Dicembre 2011)

ricky ha detto:


> non lo so esattamente ..io so solo che alla mia ragazza tengo veramente tanto ma che allo stesso tempo l'altra donna mi fa provare quello che mi manca con la mia ragazza ....non riesco a fare a meno di nessuna delle 2...anzi probabilmente è piu facile che io rinunci alla donna di 52 anni che alla mia ragazza....


...meno male, cosa pensavi, di andarla a trovare in casa di riposo? Allora ragazzo, se ci tieni alla morosa, falle gentilmente capire che, visto che tu non condividi la sua passione per la mortificazione della carne, siete davanti ad un bivio... gentilmente, eh? con amore, eh? E guarda... se lei dice: beh, va bene, vai con delle altre allora... non significa che è una martire, significa che di te non le importa poi molto. Questo è il mio sospetto... ma io non ne so nulla, faccio ipotesi.


----------



## lothar57 (16 Dicembre 2011)

ricky ha detto:


> non lo so esattamente ..io so solo che alla mia ragazza tengo veramente tanto ma che allo stesso tempo l'altra donna mi fa provare quello che mi manca con la mia ragazza ....non riesco a fare a meno di nessuna delle 2...anzi probabilmente è piu facile che io rinunci alla donna di 52 anni che alla mia ragazza....


Ricky si  vive una volta sola hai avuto quello che migliaia di tuoi coetanei spasimano,perche'davvero le donne mature attirano tanto i giovani..be'..che fai??la molli???daiiiii si tengono tutte e due no??finche'riesci a gestire la cosa...insomma debbo insegnarti proprio tutto??...eh gia'e'anche vero che potrei essere tuo padre


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ricky si vive una volta sola hai avuto quello che migliaia di tuoi coetanei spasimano,perche'davvero le donne mature attirano tanto i giovani..be'..che fai??la molli???daiiiii si tengono tutte e due no??finche'riesci a gestire la cosa...insomma debbo insegnarti proprio tutto??...eh gia'e'anche vero che potrei essere tuo padre


Tu da padre consiglieresti al figlio di restare tranquillo con la morosa che a 25 anni è ancora vergine? e che aspetta il matrimonio per sapere se la paura che ha del sesso è dovuta a qualche causa specifica?


----------



## MK (16 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ricky si vive una volta sola hai avuto quello che migliaia di tuoi coetanei spasimano,perche'davvero le donne mature attirano tanto i giovani..be'..che fai??la molli???daiiiii si tengono tutte e due no??finche'riesci a gestire la cosa...insomma debbo insegnarti proprio tutto??...eh gia'e'anche vero che potrei essere tuo padre


Consiglieresti la stessa cosa a tua figlia?


----------



## Eliade (16 Dicembre 2011)

ricky ha detto:


> penso sia normale pensare di lasciare una persona che non ti da quello che tu vorresti....io ero consapevole di quello a cui andavo incontro accettando tutto cio gia dall'inizio...ma come succede in questi casi dopo tanti anni se hai delle tentazioni è facile cedere se non puoi trovare nella tua metà quello che cerchi...non so se mi spiego...se la mia ragazza non vuole avere rapporti , e io vengo stuzzicato e provocato da una donna con fascino che sa il fatto suo....beh è molto difficile rimanere fedeli...*bisognerebbe evitare proprio il contatto esterno e non conoscere nessun tipo di ragazza per evitare che le cose possano sfuggirti di mano allora*....


 Questo non è vero...sbagli perché non sei/sei stato in grado di ammettere quali fossero le tue vere esigenze di coppia. Se sei sicuro di ciò, allora sicuramente la tua ragazza di ha tradito...o pensi forse che lei non sia mai stata corteggiata da un uomo di fascino che sa il fatto suo? Ma davvero pensi di essere l'unico che incontra persone fascinose che sanno il fatto proprio?



MK ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe non fingere mai che le proprie aspettative coincidano con quelle del partner. Quando hai capito che l'accettazione non ti bastava più avresti dovuto parlarle. Certo correvi il rischio di perderla.


 Quoto!



Simy ha detto:


> è qui che sbagli....basterebbe trovare una fidanzata che viaggi sulla tua stessa lunghezza d'onda!


 Quoto!


----------



## lothar57 (16 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu da padre consiglieresti al figlio di restare tranquillo con la morosa che a 25 anni è ancora vergine? e che aspetta il matrimonio per sapere se la paura che ha del sesso è dovuta a qualche causa specifica?


amica mia ragioniamo da abitanti della citta'piu'disinibita e godereccia d'Italia,magari loro stanno in minuscolo paese del sud dove guai a darla prima del matrimonio...ricordi Rosanna Fratello''sono una donna non sono una santa''.e anche vero che era il 1970!!
 a mio fglio direi...dopo tanti anni nasce il problema??


----------



## Simy (16 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, giuro che stasera mi presento al marito con le ginocchiere ...poi faccio un bagger e una rullata:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> non ci sto dentro:singleeye:


esci da questo corpo........... :scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Minè sei uno spettacolo! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amica mia ragioniamo da abitanti della citta'piu'disinibita e godereccia d'Italia,magari loro stanno in minuscolo paese del sud dove guai a darla prima del matrimonio...ricordi Rosanna Fratello''sono una donna non sono una santa''.e anche vero che era il 1970!!
> a mio fglio direi...dopo tanti anni nasce il problema??


Rosanna Fratello aveva 17 anni quando la cantava...


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Dicembre 2011)

*gia'*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Ricky si  vive una volta sola hai avuto quello che migliaia di tuoi coetanei spasimano,perche'davvero le donne mature attirano tanto i giovani..be'..che fai??la molli???daiiiii si tengono tutte e due no??finche'riesci a gestire la cosa...insomma debbo insegnarti proprio tutto??...eh gia'e'anche vero che potrei essere tuo padre


E lei sua madre brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!


blu


----------



## Ultimo (16 Dicembre 2011)

*incredibile ma stavolta basta, leggete quello che ho da dirvi.*

ronf!


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> ronf!


... stavo per evocarti...


----------



## lunaiena (16 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> è qui che sbagli....basterebbe trovare una fidanzata che viaggi sulla tua stessa lunghezza d'onda!



Si ma lui ama questa ragazza.......

Cioè io nn lo so e non riesco a capire lui ama la sua ragazza che per scelte sue nn credo cambiera idea e lui puo parlargliane in tutte le lingue del mondo ma nn penso la cosa cambi ....nn penso che il matrimonio dara a lui tutta la passione che ha scoperto che esiste......
lui la ama e nn vuole perderla e nn perche la tradisce penso che la ami meno.....
ma peche nn dovrebbe cercare fuori quello di cui ha bisogno.....
E perche dovrebbe parlagliene se tanto se su questo punto le cose sarabbero comunque discordanti.....


----------



## ricky (16 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si ma lui ama questa ragazza.......
> 
> Cioè io nn lo so e non riesco a capire lui ama la sua ragazza che per scelte sue nn credo cambiera idea e lui puo parlargliane in tutte le lingue del mondo ma nn penso la cosa cambi ....nn penso che il matrimonio dara a lui tutta la passione che ha scoperto che esiste......
> lui la ama e nn vuole perderla e nn perche la tradisce penso che la ami meno.....
> ...


infatti....il problema è proprio questo


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si ma lui ama questa ragazza.......
> 
> Cioè io nn lo so e non riesco a capire lui ama la sua ragazza che per scelte sue nn credo cambiera idea e lui puo parlargliane in tutte le lingue del mondo ma nn penso la cosa cambi ....nn penso che il matrimonio dara a lui tutta la passione che ha scoperto che esiste......
> lui la ama e nn vuole perderla e nn perche la tradisce penso che la ami meno.....
> ...


ottimo inizio davvero per formare una famiglia! Ognuno si fa i cavoli suoi, sta sulle sue posizioni... prevedo una vita di stima e rispetto reciproci... quando lui vorrà comprarsi una macchina e lei non sarà dell'idea, lui andrà dal concessionario e la metterà davanti al fatto compiuto, lei poi, se dopo il matrimonio avrà ancora problemi sessuali, andrà a dire le orazioni mentre lui andrà a cercarsi una DONNA, non una sorella o un'amica, ma una che voglia essere una DONNA per lui... il problema è che forse la troverà... e a quel punto... ah beh, potranno forse sempre mantenere una bella facciata e continuare a condurre vite parallele. Per questo ci si sposa, no?


----------



## Micia (16 Dicembre 2011)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Simy ha detto:


> :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy: avevo detto che andavano bene i tortellini! :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Skizzofren (16 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy: avevo detto che andavano bene i tortellini! :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


I regali sono legati.
Se ti cade un tortellino sotto alla credenza ti puoi piegare senza problemi )))
ah ah ah


----------



## lunaiena (16 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> *Ma non dovrebbe essere un comportamento forzato*, dovrebbe venire naturale. Almeno nel tipo di coppia che auspico io. Forse perchè quando inizia il non detto prima o poi si fa strada il tradimento. Non si pensa più per due ma soltanto per se stessi.


Appunto....
per me che nn ero abituata a dire tutto neanche ai mie genitori sarebbe una forzatura dire deteminate cosa che ritengo debbano rimanere mie ......
E guarda che lo stesso comportamento lo tiene lui con me .......
E cosi dall'inizio quindi per me tutta questa ossessione della fedelta in tutto la vedo un po come un limite alla propria liberta....


----------



## lunaiena (16 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ottimo inizio davvero per formare una famiglia! Ognuno si fa i cavoli suoi, sta sulle sue posizioni... prevedo una vita di stima e rispetto reciproci... quando lui vorrà comprarsi una macchina e lei non sarà dell'idea, lui andrà dal concessionario e la metterà davanti al fatto compiuto, lei poi, se dopo il matrimonio avrà ancora problemi sessuali, andrà a dire le orazioni mentre lui andrà a cercarsi una DONNA, non una sorella o un'amica, ma una che voglia essere una DONNA per lui... il problema è che forse la troverà... e a quel punto... ah beh, potranno forse sempre mantenere una bella facciata e continuare a condurre vite parallele. Per questo ci si sposa, no?



Per me
Ci si  sposa o si convive per  condivedere" del tempo" con la persona che ami....
Ho detto del tempo perche nn puoi sapere se sara per la vita......
Mi semba che lui rispetti la sua decisione ma ora gli sta stretta a lui....
E che vuol dire la macchina nn trovo strano neanche questo mi serve una cosa ma la prendo ....
perche anche qui milioni di discussioni ....per poi rassegnarsi alla decisione di uno solo .....


----------



## Skizzofren (16 Dicembre 2011)

*uh che palle però*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Appunto....
> per me che nn ero abituata a dire tutto neanche ai mie genitori sarebbe una forzatura dire deteminate cosa che ritengo debbano rimanere mie ......
> E guarda che lo stesso comportamento lo tiene lui con me .......
> E cosi dall'inizio quindi per me tutta questa ossessione della fedelta in tutto la vedo un po come un limite alla propria liberta....


A me invece tutta questa ossessione di apparire alternativi, trasgressivi, originali , vampirone e pornostar de noiartri  , controcorrente a tutti i costi  suscita una noia incredibile.
Come tutto e come sempre nella vita l'equilibrio sta nel mezzo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Per me
> Ci si sposa o si convive per condivedere" del tempo" con la persona che ami....
> Ho detto del tempo perche nn puoi sapere se sara per la vita......
> Mi semba che lui rispetti la sua decisione ma ora gli sta stretta a lui....
> ...


condividere del tempo dici? sarebbe un hobby? bha... chissà perchè hanno fatto il diritto di famiglia allora... qualcuno che pensava fosse la cellula della società, forse... invece... era fare un puzzle in due. Io mi ricordo, anche se vagamente, quando in comune mi lessero, alla promessa, gli obblighi di legge. Ci si può frequentare e trascorrere tempo insieme anche senza sposarsi, eh? si fa la festa lo stesso, magari ci si compra un bel vestito lo stesso... il matrimonio è un'altra cosa però, e non lo dico io.


----------



## lunaiena (16 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> condividere del tempo dici? sarebbe un hobby? bha... chissà perchè hanno fatto il diritto di famiglia allora... qualcuno che pensava fosse la cellula della società, forse... invece... era fare un puzzle in due. Io mi ricordo, anche se vagamente, quando in comune mi lessero, alla promessa, gli obblighi di legge. Ci si può frequentare e trascorrere tempo insieme anche senza sposarsi, eh? si fa la festa lo stesso, magari ci si compra un bel vestito lo stesso... il matrimonio è un'altra cosa però, e non lo dico io.


Hobby l'hai detto tu e nn io.....
Ho specificato perche ho detto tempo.....
E invece sul fatto di fare un puzzle in due e il temine giusto esettamente quello che indendo io....
Mi sposo o convivo da li parte il primo pezzo del puzzle che a momenti trovi l'incastro giusto a volte ti sembra che manchi ma se cerchi bene nella scatola c'è basta avere la pazienza di trovarlo e solo quando sara finito se riuscirai a finirlo apparira l'immagine che hai acquistato a scatola chiusa ....
Se molli prima di finirlo vuol dire che l'immagine che avevi visto sulla scatola nn ti piace piu ....


----------



## Buscopann (16 Dicembre 2011)

Uno dei miei più grandi amici, conosciuto sul primissimo Forum di tradimento, era un traditore convinto. Dio solo sa quante corna deve aver messo alla sua prima compagna. Io di certo non ne ho tenuto il conto.
Poi successe che si innamorò di un'amante, anche se lui non voleva ammetterlo. Ma si rese conto poco a poco che in effetti c'erano sempre più cose che li legavano. Per loro le porcate, anche quelle più inimmaginabili, si potevano tranquillamente fare assieme. 
Dopo circa 2 anni e mezzo lui ha preso la decisione di lasciare la sua compagna. Sono andati a convivere. Ora sono marito e moglie. Vivono una relazione bastata totalmente sulla condivisione..Praticamente di tutto o quasi tutto (a parte la gestione del figlio di lui, avuto dalla prima compagna). Sono felici e innamorati. Corna? non sanno più cosa sono..Non ne hanno bisogno..Per loro non c'è cosa (o quasi) che non si possa fare assieme.
L'amore è condivisione...Se manca questa non è detto che non ci sia l'amore, ma prima o poi arriva il tradimento. Spesso il traditore è costretto a dare sollievo alle proprie frustrazioni facendo le cose in segreto perché purtroppo manca la voglia o semplicemente il coraggio di condividere. Si teme la reazione del partner e le eventuali conseguenze. E quindi si lascia tutto com'è per paura che si rompa il guscio. Tanto c'è sempre la possibilità di cercare al di fuori di questo guscio il sollievo alle mie frustrazioni. Perché il traditore è in primo luogo un frustrato..E' colui che ha subito per primo il tradimento: il tradimento delle sue aspettative.
Ogni storia è a sè e merita le dovute considerazioni. ci sono traditori che mi sono molto simpatico e coi quali mi è difficile non solidarizzare. Ce ne sono altri invece che mi fanno rabbrividire. In ogni caso non prendiamoci per il culo dicendo che il tradimento è un gioco e che a volte fa anche bene. I giochi si fanno col proprio partner..tutto il resto è menzogna.

Buscopann


----------



## Simy (16 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Uno dei miei più grandi amici, conosciuto sul primissimo Forum di tradimento, era un traditore convinto. Dio solo sa quante corna deve aver messo alla sua prima compagna. Io di certo non ne ho tenuto il conto.
> Poi successe che si innamorò di un'amante, anche se lui non voleva ammetterlo. Ma si rese conto poco a poco che in effetti c'erano sempre più cose che li legavano. Per loro le porcate, anche quelle più inimmaginabili, si potevano tranquillamente fare assieme.
> Dopo circa 2 anni e mezzo lui ha preso la decisione di lasciare la sua compagna. Sono andati a convivere. Ora sono marito e moglie. Vivono una relazione bastata totalmente sulla condivisione..Praticamente di tutto o quasi tutto (a parte la gestione del figlio di lui, avuto dalla prima compagna). Sono felici e innamorati. Corna? non sanno più cosa sono..Non ne hanno bisogno..Per loro non c'è cosa (o quasi) che non si possa fare assieme.
> L'amore è condivisione...Se manca questa non è detto che non ci sia l'amore, ma prima o poi arriva il tradimento. Spesso il traditore è costretto a dare sollievo alle proprie frustrazioni facendo le cose in segreto perché purtroppo manca la voglia o semplicemente il coraggio di condividere. Si teme la reazione del partner e le eventuali conseguenze. E quindi si lascia tutto com'è per paura che si rompa il guscio. Tanto c'è sempre la possibilità di cercare al di fuori di questo guscio il sollievo alle mie frustrazioni. Perché il traditore è in primo luogo un frustrato..E' colui che ha subito per primo il tradimento: il tradimento delle sue aspettative.
> ...


Quoto! :up:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Uno dei miei più grandi amici, conosciuto sul primissimo Forum di tradimento, era un traditore convinto. Dio solo sa quante corna deve aver messo alla sua prima compagna. Io di certo non ne ho tenuto il conto.
> Poi successe che si innamorò di un'amante, anche se lui non voleva ammetterlo. Ma si rese conto poco a poco che in effetti c'erano sempre più cose che li legavano. Per loro le porcate, anche quelle più inimmaginabili, si potevano tranquillamente fare assieme.
> Dopo circa 2 anni e mezzo lui ha preso la decisione di lasciare la sua compagna. Sono andati a convivere. Ora sono marito e moglie. Vivono una relazione bastata totalmente sulla condivisione..Praticamente di tutto o quasi tutto (a parte la gestione del figlio di lui, avuto dalla prima compagna). Sono felici e innamorati. Corna? non sanno più cosa sono..Non ne hanno bisogno..Per loro non c'è cosa (o quasi) che non si possa fare assieme.
> L'amore è condivisione...Se manca questa non è detto che non ci sia l'amore, ma prima o poi arriva il tradimento. Spesso il traditore è costretto a dare sollievo alle proprie frustrazioni facendo le cose in segreto perché purtroppo manca la voglia o semplicemente il coraggio di condividere. Si teme la reazione del partner e le eventuali conseguenze. E quindi si lascia tutto com'è per paura che si rompa il guscio. Tanto c'è sempre la possibilità di cercare al di fuori di questo guscio il sollievo alle mie frustrazioni. Perché il traditore è in primo luogo un frustrato..E' colui che ha subito per primo il tradimento: il tradimento delle sue aspettative.
> ...


Quoto:up: Approvare mi è sempre impossibile..


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Uno dei miei più grandi amici, conosciuto sul primissimo Forum di tradimento, era un traditore convinto. Dio solo sa quante corna deve aver messo alla sua prima compagna. Io di certo non ne ho tenuto il conto.
> Poi successe che si innamorò di un'amante, anche se lui non voleva ammetterlo. Ma si rese conto poco a poco che in effetti c'erano sempre più cose che li legavano. Per loro le porcate, anche quelle più inimmaginabili, si potevano tranquillamente fare assieme.
> Dopo circa 2 anni e mezzo lui ha preso la decisione di lasciare la sua compagna. Sono andati a convivere. Ora sono marito e moglie. Vivono una relazione bastata totalmente sulla condivisione..Praticamente di tutto o quasi tutto (a parte la gestione del figlio di lui, avuto dalla prima compagna). Sono felici e innamorati. Corna? non sanno più cosa sono..Non ne hanno bisogno..Per loro non c'è cosa (o quasi) che non si possa fare assieme.
> L'amore è condivisione...Se manca questa non è detto che non ci sia l'amore, ma prima o poi arriva il tradimento. Spesso il traditore è costretto a dare sollievo alle proprie frustrazioni facendo le cose in segreto perché purtroppo manca la voglia o semplicemente il coraggio di condividere. Si teme la reazione del partner e le eventuali conseguenze. E quindi si lascia tutto com'è per paura che si rompa il guscio. Tanto c'è sempre la possibilità di cercare al di fuori di questo guscio il sollievo alle mie frustrazioni. Perché il traditore è in primo luogo un frustrato..*E' colui che ha subito per primo il tradimento: il tradimento delle sue aspettative.
> ...


 Quoto e approvo, il grassetto ...volevo proprio esprimere quel concetto ieri.:up:


----------



## Buscopann (16 Dicembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto:up: Approvare mi è sempre impossibile..


Mi autoapprovo per te 

Buscopann


----------



## Andy (16 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Uno dei miei più grandi amici, conosciuto sul primissimo Forum di tradimento, era un traditore convinto. Dio solo sa quante corna deve aver messo alla sua prima compagna. Io di certo non ne ho tenuto il conto.
> Poi successe che si innamorò di un'amante, anche se lui non voleva ammetterlo. Ma si rese conto poco a poco che in effetti c'erano sempre più cose che li legavano. Per loro le porcate, anche quelle più inimmaginabili, si potevano tranquillamente fare assieme.
> Dopo circa 2 anni e mezzo lui ha preso la decisione di lasciare la sua compagna. Sono andati a convivere. Ora sono marito e moglie. Vivono una relazione bastata totalmente sulla condivisione..Praticamente di tutto o quasi tutto (a parte la gestione del figlio di lui, avuto dalla prima compagna). Sono felici e innamorati. Corna? non sanno più cosa sono..Non ne hanno bisogno..Per loro non c'è cosa (o quasi) che non si possa fare assieme.
> L'amore è condivisione...Se manca questa non è detto che non ci sia l'amore, ma prima o poi arriva il tradimento. Spesso il traditore è costretto a dare sollievo alle proprie frustrazioni facendo le cose in segreto perché purtroppo manca la voglia o semplicemente il coraggio di condividere. Si teme la reazione del partner e le eventuali conseguenze. E quindi si lascia tutto com'è per paura che si rompa il guscio. Tanto c'è sempre la possibilità di cercare al di fuori di questo guscio il sollievo alle mie frustrazioni. Perché il traditore è in primo luogo un frustrato..E' colui che ha subito per primo il tradimento: il tradimento delle sue aspettative.
> ...


Bel post, quoto


----------



## Simy (16 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mi autoapprovo per te
> 
> Buscopann


autoapprovati pure per me


----------



## lothar57 (16 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Uno dei miei più grandi amici, conosciuto sul primissimo Forum di tradimento, era un traditore convinto. Dio solo sa quante corna deve aver messo alla sua prima compagna. Io di certo non ne ho tenuto il conto.
> Poi successe che si innamorò di un'amante, anche se lui non voleva ammetterlo. Ma si rese conto poco a poco che in effetti c'erano sempre più cose che li legavano. Per loro le porcate, anche quelle più inimmaginabili, si potevano tranquillamente fare assieme.
> Dopo circa 2 anni e mezzo lui ha preso la decisione di lasciare la sua compagna. Sono andati a convivere. Ora sono marito e moglie. Vivono una relazione bastata totalmente sulla condivisione..Praticamente di tutto o quasi tutto (a parte la gestione del figlio di lui, avuto dalla prima compagna). Sono felici e innamorati. Corna? non sanno più cosa sono..Non ne hanno bisogno..Per loro non c'è cosa (o quasi) che non si possa fare assieme.
> L'amore è condivisione...Se manca questa non è detto che non ci sia l'amore, ma prima o poi arriva il tradimento. Spesso il traditore è costretto a dare sollievo alle proprie frustrazioni facendo le cose in segreto perché purtroppo manca la voglia o semplicemente il coraggio di condividere. Si teme la reazione del partner e le eventuali conseguenze. E quindi si lascia tutto com'è per paura che si rompa il guscio. Tanto c'è sempre la possibilità di cercare al di fuori di questo guscio il sollievo alle mie frustrazioni. Perché il traditore è in primo luogo un frustrato..E' colui che ha subito per primo il tradimento: il tradimento delle sue aspettative.
> ...


non essendo pecorone,non quoto e rido molto..non so i''colleghi'',ma io non sono assolutamente frustrato,perche'ho sempre fatto quello che ho voluto,e toccando ferro sto bene.non mi manca un bel niente..caro il mio bel maestro di vita...mi viene in mente un mio grandissimo amico romano,che mi descriva cosi' il padre,saccente,marronaio,bigottoe beghino'''' ce scriveranno sulla tomba GRANDE MAESTRO DI VITA''...infatti era un rompi coglioni unico.
Poi egregio Busco Poco provare per credere..ma non credo che tu sia capcae..e'un giochetto mica per tutti


----------



## Simy (16 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non essendo pecorone,non quoto e rido molto..non so i''colleghi'',ma io non sono assolutamente frustrato,perche'ho sempre fatto quello che ho voluto,e toccando ferro sto bene.non mi manca un bel niente..caro il mio bel maestro di vita...mi viene in mente un mio grandissimo amico romano,che mi descriva cosi' il padre,saccente,marronaio,bigottoe beghino'''' ce scriveranno sulla tomba GRANDE MAESTRO DI VITA''...infatti era un rompi coglioni unico.
> Poi egregio Busco Poco provare per credere..ma non credo che tu sia capcae..e'un giochetto mica per tutti


ci stai per caso dicendo che siamo tutti pecoroni?
Lothar nessuno ti sta attaccando sul personale e quello che scrive Busco è un pensiero molto bello che non offende nessuno! 

potresti quantomeno cercare di non offendere nemmeno tu? 

Perchè a questo punto potremmo dire che forse tu non sei capace ad essere fedele..........è un giochetto mica per tutti......


----------



## diavoletta_78 (16 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Uno dei miei più grandi amici, conosciuto sul primissimo Forum di tradimento, era un traditore convinto. Dio solo sa quante corna deve aver messo alla sua prima compagna. Io di certo non ne ho tenuto il conto.
> Poi successe che si innamorò di un'amante, anche se lui non voleva ammetterlo. Ma si rese conto poco a poco che in effetti c'erano sempre più cose che li legavano. Per loro le porcate, anche quelle più inimmaginabili, si potevano tranquillamente fare assieme.
> Dopo circa 2 anni e mezzo lui ha preso la decisione di lasciare la sua compagna. Sono andati a convivere. Ora sono marito e moglie. Vivono una relazione bastata totalmente sulla condivisione..Praticamente di tutto o quasi tutto (a parte la gestione del figlio di lui, avuto dalla prima compagna). Sono felici e innamorati. Corna? non sanno più cosa sono..Non ne hanno bisogno..Per loro non c'è cosa (o quasi) che non si possa fare assieme.
> L'amore è condivisione...Se manca questa non è detto che non ci sia l'amore, ma prima o poi arriva il tradimento. Spesso il traditore è costretto a dare sollievo alle proprie frustrazioni facendo le cose in segreto perché purtroppo manca la voglia o semplicemente il coraggio di condividere. Si teme la reazione del partner e le eventuali conseguenze. E quindi si lascia tutto com'è per paura che si rompa il guscio. Tanto c'è sempre la possibilità di cercare al di fuori di questo guscio il sollievo alle mie frustrazioni. Perché il traditore è in primo luogo un frustrato..E' colui che ha subito per primo il tradimento: il tradimento delle sue aspettative.
> ...


Anche se appena sono arrivata qui mi hai fatto incacchiare, strada facendo ho cambiato idea....posso dire che ti adoro o tua moglie mi uccide???

Scherzi a parte scrivi poco sui post, rispondi solo appena arrivano i nuovi utenti ma è un piacere leggerti!:up:


----------



## Buscopann (16 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non essendo pecorone,non quoto e rido molto..non so i''colleghi'',ma io non sono assolutamente frustrato,perche'ho sempre fatto quello che ho voluto,e toccando ferro sto bene.non mi manca un bel niente..caro il mio bel maestro di vita...mi viene in mente un mio grandissimo amico romano,che mi descriva cosi' il padre,saccente,marronaio,bigottoe beghino'''' ce scriveranno sulla tomba GRANDE MAESTRO DI VITA''...infatti era un rompi coglioni unico.
> Poi egregio Busco Poco provare per credere..ma non credo che tu sia capcae*..e'un giochetto mica per tutti*


Certo che non è per tutti. ma in questo caso il talento c'entra poco. Io non ne sarei capace perché la cosa in primo luogo mi interessa poco al momento, ma soprattutto perché ho una coscienza che risponde a certi tipi di valori. Valori ai quali la tua è ovviamente impermeabile.
Tu non ti senti frustrato, ma lo sei. Sei il cinquantenne che fondamentalmente non è mai cresciuto, a cui piace giocare come un ventenne e hai lo stesso modo di pensare di un ventenne: superficiale, giocoso, a volte anche irresponsabile (fin quando nessuno lo sa, cosa vuoi che mi succeda?). Ma come un ventenne hai bisogno della poppata quotidiana e non concepiresti nemmeno un secondo la vita senza tua madre (della quale tua moglie ha preso il posto).
Guarda che non è mica un peccato essere dei frustrati. Tutti lo siamo in un qualche campo della vita. Pure io. La difficoltà sta nell'ammetterlo e nel mettersi in discussione. Ma domanda a un ventenne di mettersi in discussione. Come minimo ti manda a cagare..se va bene.
Se tu non fossi uin frustrato..punteresti sulla condivisione. Le donne che ti cerchi altrove, le vorresti condividere con tua moglie. Se non lo fai magari è perché tua moglie sai che non vorrebbe...Quindi...fondamentalmente..sei un frustrato

Buscopann


----------



## Andy (16 Dicembre 2011)

E' vero non è un gioco per tutti.
Per coloro che lo ritengono un gioco, lo è perchè sono stati fortunati ad avere avuto la possibilità di farlo, volendolo fare.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Dicembre 2011)

comunque io con un venticinquenne non ci andrei mai




scusa ricky, magari sei un figo della madonna, ma proprio non m'attizzano i ragazzi più giovani


----------



## lothar57 (16 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Certo che non è per tutti. ma in questo caso il talento c'entra poco. Io non ne sarei capace perché la cosa in primo luogo mi interessa poco al momento, ma soprattutto perché ho una coscienza che risponde a certi tipi di valori. Valori ai quali la tua è ovviamente impermeabile.
> Tu non ti senti frustrato, ma lo sei. Sei il cinquantenne che fondamentalmente non è mai cresciuto, a cui piace giocare come un ventenne e hai lo stesso modo di pensare di un ventenne: superficiale, giocoso, a volte anche irresponsabile (fin quando nessuno lo sa, cosa vuoi che mi succeda?). Ma come un ventenne hai bisogno della poppata quotidiana e non concepiresti nemmeno un secondo la vita senza tua madre (della quale tua moglie ha preso il posto).
> Guarda che non è mica un peccato essere dei frustrati. Tutti lo siamo in un qualche campo della vita. Pure io. La difficoltà sta nell'ammetterlo e nel mettersi in discussione. Ma domanda a un ventenne di mettersi in discussione. Come minimo ti manda a cagare..se va bene.
> Se tu non fossi uin frustrato..punteresti sulla condivisione. Le donne che ti cerchi altrove, le vorresti condividere con tua moglie. Se non lo fai magari è perché tua moglie sai che non vorrebbe...Quindi...fondamentalmente..sei un frustrato
> ...


si sono un frustrato pieni di problemi,vado dallo psicologo,e prendo i tranquillanti per dormire,scopo solo con la pillolina,la domenica vado a messa,nn ho autostima,non sono egocentrico,aiutami sommo maestro..come si puo'fare?sigh sigh me povero me tapino...io piango...ahahhahahhahah invornito..vieni un po'qua'a vivere..se qua'le campane non fanno din don un perche'ci sara'..


----------



## Ultimo (16 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofren ha detto:


> I regali sono legati.
> Se ti cade un tortellino sotto alla credenza ti puoi piegare senza problemi )))
> ah ah ah


Ciao sterminator.


----------



## ricky (16 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> comunque io con un venticinquenne non ci andrei mai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma figurati...io non ho mai avuto il mito della donna matura...è capitato ...probabile che se avessi conosciuto un'altra donna di 50 anni che non avrebbe fatto scattare nulla non avrei fatto niente


----------



## Skizzofren (16 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ciao sterminator.


Non sono sterminator


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofren ha detto:


> Non sono sterminator



sei Skizzofren!



mi piace Skiffofren! Che fai? Quali poteri hai?


----------



## Skizzofren (16 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si sono un frustrato pieni di problemi,vado dallo psicologo,e prendo i tranquillanti per dormire,scopo solo con la pillolina,la domenica vado a messa,nn ho autostima,non sono egocentrico,aiutami sommo maestro..come si puo'fare?sigh sigh me povero me tapino...io piango...ahahhahahhahah invornito..vieni un po'qua'a vivere..se qua'le campane non fanno din don un perche'ci sara'..


Non sei un frustrato. Sei un poveretto. E' diverso.
E su una cosa Busco ci ha preso: sembri un adolescente inquieto in preda alla tempesta ormonale nonostante tu sia ben lontano da essere un adolescente. 
Non fai neanche incazzare: fai solo pena.
Ed è inutile che ti arrabbi: spari cazzate e pretendi che tutti ti diano ragione?
Qui giochi un ruolo superato , demodè e ammuffito.
Almeno cambia genere.


----------



## Skizzofren (16 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> sei Skizzofren!
> 
> 
> 
> mi piace Skiffofren! Che fai? Quali poteri hai?


Quelli della spagnoletta di superpippo 

ehm, sarebbe skizzo non skiffo..


----------



## Ultimo (16 Dicembre 2011)

Allora, abbiamo un uomo che ancora non ha fatto sesso con la sua ragazza, quest'uomo se ho capito bene ama la sua ragazza, ma incontra una donna matura nella sua strada, ora per tanti motivi, vuoi religiosi vuoi quello che vuoi, questi due ragazzi sembra nonostante si amano, avere poco dialogo, o comunque non riescono a ritrovarsi bene nei discorsi, ( cosa che ritengo normale visto che sono giovani.)
Ora questo ragazzo si trova in una situazione credo imbarazzante, primo perchè ( sempre che sia vero) la donna matura sapendo il fatto suo lo fa uscire di testa, secondo perchè questo ragazzo vorrebbe fare l'amore con la sua ragazza.
Ora cerco di riflettere e mettermi al posto di questo ragazzo, e mi dico cosa faccio? cosa voglio? che sto facendo? insomma una serie di domande, senza delle risposte chiare, ( complici noi.)
E mettendomi al posto del ragazzo ( so che il ragazzo non sono) mi direi, credo a quei valori in cui devo dare me stesso essere fedele, accettare se aspettare dopo il matrimonio di fare l'amore, insieme, insomma Io cosa voglio? perchè se scelgo di rimanere ancora con la donna matura, scelgo anche una via che non conosco perchè troppe sono le variabili a cui vado incontro, e parlo di variabili nel senso che, se mi piglia il marito della donna mi fa un culo così!! e se mi piglia mia moglie o la fidanzata..... ( ricordo al ragazzo che se il marito ti mena, non è quello il danno, ma il danno lo hai fatto tu a quella famiglia.)

Comunque chiudo il discorso dicendo : chi consiglia al ragazzo di rimanere assieme ad entrambe , per cortesia ma davvero per cortesia, voi che lo dite! fatevi un esame di coscienza e ditelo ai vostri partner! perchè fino a prova contraria la società odierna è fatta di cristianesimo, è fatta di valori, è fatta di etica!! e voi che dite di rimanere assieme ad entrambe, se avete figli insegnategli la stessa cosa!! perchè altrimenti il tutto assume il nome di codardia!! se siete convinti che debba tenersi entrambe uscite fuori le palle e dimostrate al mondo intero quello che VOI predicate, perchè se predicate questo abbiatene il coraggio di assumervene tutte le responsabilità ed abbiate il coraggio di voler cambiare lo stato sociale di cui adesso a voi certe etiche certe convinzioni  e quant'altro non vanno a genio.

PS il tradimento per la persona tradita, è una cosa orribile!! è fatta di incubi! di terrore, di guardarsi allo specchio e dirsi ma io chi sono! ma io che ho fatto! io Dio che ho fatto per meritarmi questo! Il tradimento per il tradito, nel sesseguirsi dei giorni dei mesi e degli anni è una ricerca infinita della tranquillità! quella tranquillità che persone prive di......... gli hanno tolto.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofren ha detto:


> Quelli della spagnoletta di superpippo
> 
> ehm, sarebbe skizzo non skiffo..



hahahahahahahahahahahahaha skiffo!!!!!


scusa!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Micia (16 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si sono un frustrato pieni di problemi,vado dallo psicologo,e prendo i tranquillanti per dormire,scopo solo con la pillolina,la domenica vado a messa,nn ho autostima,non sono egocentrico,aiutami sommo maestro..come si puo'fare?sigh sigh me povero me tapino...io piango...ahahhahahhahah invornito..vieni un po'qua'a vivere..se qua'le campane non fanno din don un perche'ci sara'..



quali sarebbero le campane?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> quali sarebbero le campane?



è un indovinello........


forse è un messaggio in codice per manipolare le nostre menti!


----------



## lothar57 (16 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofren ha detto:


> Non sei un frustrato. Sei un poveretto. E' diverso.
> E su una cosa Busco ci ha preso: sembri un adolescente inquieto in preda alla tempesta ormonale nonostante tu sia ben lontano da essere un adolescente.
> Non fai neanche incazzare: fai solo pena.
> Ed è inutile che ti arrabbi: spari cazzate e pretendi che tutti ti diano ragione?
> ...


mi arrabbio io??perche'dei falliti virtuali mi sparano..ahahah io ne mangio 5 gg di gentucola di basso livello come te..poi ognuno fa quello che puo',ci vogliono anche quelli come te e l'altro maestrino...e'un piacere rullarvi


----------



## lothar57 (16 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> è un indovinello........
> 
> 
> forse è un messaggio in codice per manipolare le nostre menti!


lo sai benissimo darling...ti qui'ci hai abitato


----------



## Skizzofren (16 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mi arrabbio io??perche'dei falliti virtuali mi sparano..ahahah io ne mangio 5 gg di gentucola di basso livello come te..poi ognuno fa quello che puo',ci vogliono anche quelli come te e l'altro maestrino...e'un piacere rullarvi


Non parlare di rullare che con l'aumento del tabacco mi girano non poco..
Anche per è importante che in giro ci siano elementi come te. Un po di folklore non guasta anche se alla lunga stucca.
Sai, pare che quelli che si vantan di trombare tanto siano quelli che beccano meno.
Fai tu.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> lo sai benissimo darling...ti qui'ci hai abitato



ma davvero non ho capito

per quanto mi ricordo, in Romagna le campane fanno din don....




allora non era un messaggio in codice???


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma davvero non ho capito
> 
> per quanto mi ricordo, in Romagna le campane fanno din don....
> 
> ...


Quinti, prova a pensare perchè le campane fanno din don..


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quinti, prova a pensare perchè le campane fanno din don..



ma basta con gli indovinelli!!!

Già che oggi mi scoppia la testa, mi hanno già fatto un sacco di domande!

E poi sono tonta, lo sapete!


----------



## lothar57 (16 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofren ha detto:


> Non parlare di rullare che con l'aumento del tabacco mi girano non poco..
> Anche per è importante che in giro ci siano elementi come te. Un po di folklore non guasta anche se alla lunga stucca.
> Sai, pare che quelli che si vantan di trombare tanto siano quelli che beccano meno.
> Fai tu.


trova una sola riga in qui vanti scopate.ho solo esaltato il tradimento.punto e fine.argomento chiuso


----------



## Minerva (16 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Uno dei miei più grandi amici, conosciuto sul primissimo Forum di tradimento, era un traditore convinto. Dio solo sa quante corna deve aver messo alla sua prima compagna. Io di certo non ne ho tenuto il conto.
> Poi successe che si innamorò di un'amante, anche se lui non voleva ammetterlo. Ma si rese conto poco a poco che in effetti c'erano sempre più cose che li legavano. Per loro le porcate, anche quelle più inimmaginabili, si potevano tranquillamente fare assieme.
> Dopo circa 2 anni e mezzo lui ha preso la decisione di lasciare la sua compagna. Sono andati a convivere. Ora sono marito e moglie. Vivono una relazione bastata totalmente sulla condivisione..Praticamente di tutto o quasi tutto (a parte la gestione del figlio di lui, avuto dalla prima compagna). Sono felici e innamorati. Corna? non sanno più cosa sono..Non ne hanno bisogno..Per loro non c'è cosa (o quasi) che non si possa fare assieme.
> L'amore è condivisione...Se manca questa non è detto che non ci sia l'amore, ma prima o poi arriva il tradimento. Spesso il traditore è costretto a dare sollievo alle proprie frustrazioni facendo le cose in segreto perché purtroppo manca la voglia o semplicemente il coraggio di condividere. Si teme la reazione del partner e le eventuali conseguenze. E quindi si lascia tutto com'è per paura che si rompa il guscio. Tanto c'è sempre la possibilità di cercare al di fuori di questo guscio il sollievo alle mie frustrazioni. Perché il traditore è in primo luogo un frustrato..E' colui che ha subito per primo il tradimento: il tradimento delle sue aspettative.
> ...


era maidiremai?


----------



## Buscopann (16 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si sono un frustrato pieni di problemi,vado dallo psicologo,e prendo i tranquillanti per dormire,scopo solo con la pillolina,la domenica vado a messa,nn ho autostima,non sono egocentrico,aiutami sommo maestro..come si puo'fare?sigh sigh me povero me tapino...io piango...ahahhahahhahah invornito..vieni un po'qua'a vivere..se qua'le campane non fanno din don un perche'ci sara'..


A volte mi fai anche ridere, come in questo caso :carneval::carneval:
E' quando parli di sentimenti che fai piangere. Mi sembri il salumiere che spiega l'entropia agli studenti di fisica.
Il tuo ruolo è quello del cazzaro. Fermati a questo. Non andare oltre

Buscopann


----------



## Micia (16 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> è un indovinello........
> 
> 
> forse è un messaggio in codice per manipolare le nostre menti!



la mia è gia' stonata di suo


----------



## Micia (16 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> trova una sola riga in qui vanti scopate.ho solo esaltato il tradimento.punto e fine.argomento chiuso




capito na minchia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma basta con gli indovinelli!!!
> 
> Già che oggi mi scoppia la testa, mi hanno già fatto un sacco di domande!
> 
> E poi sono tonta, lo sapete!


concentrati... visualizza la campana...visualizza solo l'interno della campana...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> concentrati... visualizza la campana...visualizza solo l'interno della campana...



Sbriciolata




BASTA!!!

DIMMELO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Simy (16 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> concentrati... visualizza la campana...visualizza solo l'interno della campana...


----------



## Micia (16 Dicembre 2011)

il batacchio..e allora


----------



## Buscopann (16 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> era maidiremai?


No.
Però rispondo a queste curiosità solo in privato.

Buscopann


----------



## Micia (16 Dicembre 2011)

non teniamo un cazzo da fare proprio:lipstick:


----------



## Micia (16 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No.
> Però rispondo a queste curiosità solo in privato.
> 
> Buscopann


pure


bei tipi che siete.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Dicembre 2011)

Copio e incollo perché si vergognano:


Il batacchio... ... pende all'interno della campana, per farla suonare, se non pendesse, la campana non farebbe din don...


Quindi in Romagna ce l'hanno sempre duro, credo che questa sia la spiegazione


----------



## Simy (16 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> non teniamo un cazzo da fare proprio:lipstick:


io devo aspettare le 18 :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> il batacchio..e allora


oh ragazzuole... sì, per fare din don bisogna che penzoli... ecco , a Quinti avevo risposto in MP, ma visto che non era la sola lo metto in chiaro.
Se non penzolasse, le campane non farebbero din don... ok?


----------



## Eliade (16 Dicembre 2011)

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Copio e incollo perché si vergognano:
> 
> 
> Il batacchio... ... pende all'interno della campana, per farla suonare, se non pendesse, la campana non farebbe din don...
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: insomma... ci sono dei ragazzi... proprio qui...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (16 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> pure
> 
> 
> bei tipi che siete.


E chi è l'altro?  :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Micia (16 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Copio e incollo perché si vergognano:
> 
> 
> Il batacchio... ... pende all'interno della campana, per farla suonare, se non pendesse, la campana non farebbe din don...
> ...




denghiu quinti,


----------



## Micia (16 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> io devo aspettare le 18 :mrgreen:


 epoi ?


----------



## Buscopann (16 Dicembre 2011)

Secondo me lui sente le campane perché i suoi due neuroni impattano ogni 60 minuti

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (16 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Copio e incollo perché si vergognano:
> 
> 
> Il batacchio... ... pende all'interno della campana, per farla suonare, se non pendesse, la campana non farebbe din don...
> ...


Ma non erano quelli della Lega che ce l'avevano sempre duro? Ora si pone il dilemma..Chi ce l'ha più duro? quello della Lega o Lothar?

Buscopann


----------



## Micia (16 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma non erano quelli della Lega che ce l'avevano sempre duro? Ora si pone il dilemma..Chi ce l'ha più duro? quello della Lega o Lothar?
> 
> Buscopann



e se fosse anche della lega...sai che figura che ci fai:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (16 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> epoi ?


e poi vado a casetta  dalla mia cucciolona e ce ne andiamo al parco a correre!


----------



## Simy (16 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> e se fosse anche della lega...sai che figura che ci fai:mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Micia (16 Dicembre 2011)

mo' basta, lo abbiamo fatto inghezzare e ha sbattuto la porta

nnun se fa accussi:mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Dicembre 2011)

ma Skizzofren dov'è andato?


----------



## Micia (16 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> e poi vado a casetta  dalla mia cucciolona e ce ne andiamo al parco a correre!


ideale con questo tempo.

sono due giorni che mi punturo per i dolori.


----------



## Eliade (16 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Secondo me lui sente le campane perché i suoi due neuroni impattano ogni 60 minuti
> 
> Buscopann


 Sarebbe una cosa del tutto fuori dal comune! 
Un grande esperto di anatomia umana (un certo dottor Giacobazzi, della clinica Zelig) che afferma che l'uomo ha due neuroni: uno sta generalmente fermo, e l'altro passa tutto il tempo a cercalo senza mai trovarlo. :carneval:


----------



## Micia (16 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma Skizzofren dov'è andato?


ci ha sfankullizzato pure lui..e due.


----------



## Buscopann (16 Dicembre 2011)

Chiedo scusa a Lothar. Ammetto di avere esagerato. Sono un veterinario. Dovrei in teoria amare tutte le specie senza nessuna preferenza

Buscopann


----------



## Micia (16 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Chiedo scusa a Lothar. Ammetto di avere esagerato. Sono un* veterinario*. Dovrei in teoria amare tutte le specie senza nessuna preferenza
> 
> Buscopann



fico


----------



## Micia (16 Dicembre 2011)

*vi presento il mio amore.*





lillo.


----------



## Buscopann (16 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> fico


Non esercito più però. Ho dovuto scegliere un'altra strada per garantirmi una vita più dignitosa e non da morto di fame. Ecco..questa è una delle mie più grandi frustrazioni. 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (16 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> View attachment 4352
> 
> 
> 
> lillo.


E' proprio vero che ogni scarrafone è bello a mamma sua :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Micia (16 Dicembre 2011)

:calcio:





Buscopann ha detto:


> E' proprio vero che ogni scarrafone è bello a mamma sua :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


----------



## Micia (16 Dicembre 2011)

lillo è adorabile, mio caro ...


----------



## Buscopann (16 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> lillo è adorabile, mio caro ...


E' uno Sha-Tzu? :mrgreen::mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Micia (16 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non esercito più però. Ho dovuto scegliere un'altra strada per garantirmi una vita più dignitosa e non da morto di fame. Ecco..questa è una delle mie più grandi frustrazioni.
> 
> Buscopann


ti capisco, anche io ho dovuto scegliere. e la frustrazione c'è.


----------



## Micia (16 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E' uno Sha-Tzu? :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann



si.

comunque voi veterinari , anche se non eserciti non significa, avete un quid in piu  ..voi le diagnosi le fate  solo osservando i sintomi.


----------



## Simy (16 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ideale con questo tempo.
> 
> sono due giorni che mi punturo per i dolori.


Qui non piove!


----------



## Simy (16 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> lillo.


oddio che bonoooooooooooooooooooo aspetta che ora ti presento la mia!


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> si.
> 
> comunque voi veterinari , anche se non eserciti non significa, avete un quid in piu ..voi le diagnosi le fate solo osservando i sintomi.


Tranne il dottor Dolittle, ovviamente. Scusate, no, ho troppo bisogno di ridere stasera, adesso mi ritiro o svacco tutti i 3d


----------



## Tubarao (16 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oh ragazzuole... sì, per fare din don bisogna che penzoli... ecco , a Quinti avevo risposto in MP, ma visto che non era la sola lo metto in chiaro.
> Se non penzolasse, le campane non farebbero din don... ok?


Comunque ci sono dei particolari che mi sfuggono e delle considerazioni che mi perplimono  Mumble Mumble.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Dicembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Comunque ci sono dei particolari che mi sfuggono e delle considerazioni che mi perplimono Mumble Mumble.....


?


----------



## Buscopann (16 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> oddio che bonoooooooooooooooooooo aspetta che ora ti presento la mia!


Mò se accoppiano..
Micio..a Lillo serve 'na scaletta

Buscopann


----------



## Tubarao (16 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ?


Sarà una cosa tipica romagnola come la piadina........ma se penzola......come cacchio è possibile che faccia Din Don ?


----------



## Simy (16 Dicembre 2011)

*ecco la mia bambina..........*



ammmoreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Dicembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sarà una cosa tipica romagnola come la piadina........ma se penzola......come cacchio è possibile che faccia Din Don ?


ohi Tuba... appunto... non penzola e quindi qui da noi le campane non fan Din Don... si dice eh? perchè poi... magari non fan din don perchè non si muove più, eh?


----------



## MK (16 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Appunto....
> per me che nn ero abituata a dire tutto neanche ai mie genitori sarebbe una forzatura dire deteminate cosa che ritengo debbano rimanere mie ......
> E guarda che lo stesso comportamento lo tiene lui con me .......
> E cosi dall'inizio quindi per me tutta questa ossessione della fedelta in tutto la vedo un po come un limite alla propria liberta....


Scusa Luna ma per quale motivo bisognerebbe sposarsi ingannando la persona che si sceglie (o dalla quale veniamo scelti)? Se io sono fatta in un modo lo dico, la persona che dice di amarmi dovrebbe amarmi per quello che sono, non per quello che IO gli faccio credere di essere. Sono in un modo e per avere qualcuno che mi sta accanto faccio finta di essere un'altra persona? Non capisco. Se vedi la libertà limitata dalla fedeltà  potresti essere sincera e dirlo al tuo eventuale partner. Qualcuno come te ci sarà. O no?


----------



## lothar57 (16 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ohi Tuba... appunto... non penzola e quindi qui da noi le campane non fan Din Don... si dice eh? perchè poi... magari non fan din don perchè non si muove più, eh?


diamo loro un'aiutino...arte bolognese


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> diamo loro un'aiutino...arte bolognese


no no Lothar, non incasinare tutto... quello che stai dicendo tu è la seconda parte, io ho spiegato solo la prima, qua ci sono dei ragazzi ehm... a dieta... dai bona!


----------



## Tubarao (16 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> diamo loro un'aiutino...arte bolognese


Se penzola niente pompelmo ????? E allora lo vedi che i miei perplimenti erano giusti......


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Dicembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se penzola niente pompelmo ????? E allora lo vedi che i miei perplimenti erano giusti......


uff... no, non fanno din don per il motivo che ho spiegato prima, ma in epoca recente il detto ha subito una variazione che evidentemente non ha radici nel dialetto nè nella storia: pare che infatti le campane a Bologna non facessero din don perchè il suono era diverso da quello delle campane tipiche... non mi intendo di musica, magari il Conte può spiegare meglio... insomma adesso farebbero Pom Pin, ma questo è un'imbastardimento.


----------



## Minerva (16 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No.
> Però rispondo a queste curiosità solo in privato.
> 
> Buscopann


posso tranquillamente rimanere nel dubbio


----------



## lunaiena (16 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Scusa Luna ma per quale motivo bisognerebbe sposarsi ingannando la persona che si sceglie (o dalla quale veniamo scelti)? Se io sono fatta in un modo lo dico, la persona che dice di amarmi dovrebbe amarmi per quello che sono, non per quello che IO gli faccio credere di essere. Sono in un modo e per avere qualcuno che mi sta accanto faccio finta di essere un'altra persona? Non capisco. Se vedi la libertà limitata dalla fedeltà  potresti essere sincera e dirlo al tuo eventuale partner. Qualcuno come te ci sarà. O no?



Senti nn so se mi sono spiegata male o cosa...
Cioè mio marito e uguale a me...
Siamo un incastro perfetto ....
Stiamo bene....
Ci sono stati dei momenti bui ...E ci risaranno...
Almeno questo Sara per tutti uguale no?

Nn e trasgressione e nn e essere alternativi ...
E solo vivere come abbiamo , in due, sempre fatto ...
E come pensavo che vivessero tutti cosi...
Non lo so forse sto in un paese di alieni...

Ma e cosi difficile pensare che si possa essere felicemente in coppia ma vivere diversamente da come la maggior parte delle persone qui dentro vivrebbe??

Ho una storia da raccontare di tradimento che e' qualcosa di meraviglioso per me ma sicuramente per qualcuno Sara squallida ma non e il posto per postarla ...
Più tardi la posto ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Senti nn so se mi sono spiegata male o cosa...
> Cioè mio marito e uguale a me...
> Siamo un incastro perfetto ....
> Stiamo bene....
> ...


Per chiarezza: io posso discutere e fare polemica, ma giudico solo quello che mi tocca direttamente, perchè non ne posso fare a meno. Solo una volta ho espresso un giudizio qui, perchè proprio una cosa mi ha fatto andare in bestia, contestualmente ho detto che non mi sarei più confrontata con quella persona, perchè secondo me è sbagliato giudicare, ancora di più in questo contesto. Poi posso non essere d'accordo sulla tua visione della vita, ma siamo qui anche per confrontarci, no? Non direi mai che la tua storia è squallida, che tu sei un'aliena o che so... posso non capire i tuoi parametri, come forse tu non capisci i miei. Ma io non capisco neppure certe scelte di Lothar, evidentemente, però ho sempre detto che è stata una delle persone che più mi ha aiutato qui dentro. Mi ha aiutato a capire, appunto, spostando il mio punto di vista.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Per chiarezza: io posso discutere e fare polemica, ma giudico solo quello che mi tocca direttamente, perchè non ne posso fare a meno. Solo una volta ho espresso un giudizio qui, perchè proprio una cosa mi ha fatto andare in bestia, contestualmente ho detto che non mi sarei più confrontata con quella persona, perchè secondo me è sbagliato giudicare, ancora di più in questo contesto. Poi posso non essere d'accordo sulla tua visione della vita, ma siamo qui anche per confrontarci, no? Non direi mai che la tua storia è squallida, che tu sei un'aliena o che so... posso non capire i tuoi parametri, come forse tu non capisci i miei. Ma io non capisco neppure certe scelte di Lothar, evidentemente, però ho sempre detto che è stata una delle persone che più mi ha aiutato qui dentro. Mi ha aiutato a capire, appunto, spostando il mio punto di vista.


Spostando il tuo punto di vista, o, facendo si che ti crescesse qualche callo  ?  cerca di capire che voglio dire, perchè per spiegare dovrei usare alcune parole che non userò mai.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Spostando il tuo punto di vista, o, facendo si che ti crescesse qualche callo ? cerca di capire che voglio dire, perchè per spiegare dovrei usare alcune parole che non userò mai.


... non ce n'è bisogno fratellino... no, niente calli, non so se dire purtroppo o per fortuna


----------



## Micia (16 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> View attachment 4353
> 
> ammmoreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



ma è stupenda, è una gigantona piu grande di te.


----------



## Micia (16 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Per chiarezza: io posso discutere e fare polemica, ma giudico solo quello che mi tocca direttamente, perchè non ne posso fare a meno. Solo una volta ho espresso un giudizio qui, perchè proprio una cosa mi ha fatto andare in bestia, contestualmente ho detto che non mi sarei più confrontata con quella persona, perchè secondo me è sbagliato giudicare, ancora di più in questo contesto. Poi posso non essere d'accordo sulla tua visione della vita, ma siamo qui anche per confrontarci, no? Non direi mai che la tua storia è squallida, che tu sei un'aliena o che so... posso non capire i tuoi parametri, come forse tu non capisci i miei. Ma io non capisco neppure certe scelte di Lothar, evidentemente, però ho sempre detto che è stata una delle persone che più mi ha aiutato qui dentro. Mi ha aiutato a capire, appunto, spostando il mio punto di vista.



smack.


----------



## Eliade (16 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Senti nn so se mi sono spiegata male o cosa...
> *Cioè mio marito e uguale a me...*
> Siamo un incastro perfetto ....
> Stiamo bene....
> ...


 Ma se tuo marito è come te....di che tradimento stiamo parlando?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si sono un frustrato pieni di problemi,vado dallo psicologo,e prendo i tranquillanti per dormire,scopo solo con la pillolina,la domenica vado a messa,nn ho autostima,non sono egocentrico,aiutami sommo maestro..come si puo'fare?sigh sigh me povero me tapino...io piango...ahahhahahhahah invornito..vieni un po'qua'a vivere..se qua'le campane non fanno din don un perche'ci sara'..


Con la pillolina?
Usi il viagra...????


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> quali sarebbero le campane?


A bologna...le campane...fanno pon pin...pon pin..:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> trova una sola riga in qui vanti scopate.ho solo esaltato il tradimento.punto e fine.argomento chiuso


Amico mio tu esalti il tradimento.punto...net!


----------



## ricky (17 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Allora, abbiamo un uomo che ancora non ha fatto sesso con la sua ragazza, quest'uomo se ho capito bene ama la sua ragazza, ma incontra una donna matura nella sua strada, ora per tanti motivi, vuoi religiosi vuoi quello che vuoi, questi due ragazzi sembra nonostante si amano, avere poco dialogo, o comunque non riescono a ritrovarsi bene nei discorsi, ( cosa che ritengo normale visto che sono giovani.)
> Ora questo ragazzo si trova in una situazione credo imbarazzante, primo perchè ( sempre che sia vero) la donna matura sapendo il fatto suo lo fa uscire di testa, secondo perchè questo ragazzo vorrebbe fare l'amore con la sua ragazza.
> Ora cerco di riflettere e mettermi al posto di questo ragazzo, e mi dico cosa faccio? cosa voglio? che sto facendo? insomma una serie di domande, senza delle risposte chiare, ( complici noi.)
> E mettendomi al posto del ragazzo ( so che il ragazzo non sono) mi direi, credo a quei valori in cui devo dare me stesso essere fedele, accettare se aspettare dopo il matrimonio di fare l'amore, insieme, insomma Io cosa voglio? perchè se scelgo di rimanere ancora con la donna matura, scelgo anche una via che non conosco perchè troppe sono le variabili a cui vado incontro, e parlo di variabili nel senso che, se mi piglia il marito della donna mi fa un culo così!! e se mi piglia mia moglie o la fidanzata..... ( ricordo al ragazzo che se il marito ti mena, non è quello il danno, ma il danno lo hai fatto tu a quella famiglia.)
> ...


grazie veramente....mi sei stata molto d'aiuto....


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2011)

ricky ha detto:


> grazie veramente....mi sei stata molto d'aiuto....


----------



## Eliade (17 Dicembre 2011)

ricky ha detto:


> grazie veramente....mi sei stata molto d'aiuto....


 Si chiama Claudio...non Claudia...:carneval:


----------



## Hirohito (17 Dicembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Si chiama Claudio...non Claudia...:carneval:


Si, ma potrebbe portare i tacchi a spillo :singleeye::singleeye::mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (17 Dicembre 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Si, ma potrebbe portare i tacchi a spillo :singleeye::singleeye::mrgreen:


 :rotfl: Questo non saprei dirlo...:carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl: Questo non saprei dirlo...:carneval:


Si, ma potrebbe portare i tacchi a spillo :singleeye::singleeye:

Masculu sugnu !!!!


----------



## Eliade (17 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Masculu sugnu !!!!


 Dillo a ricky...mica a me! Io ti credo sulla parola...:mexican:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dillo a ricky...mica a me! Io ti credo sulla parola...:mexican:


Aò io mi sono trattenuto da far battute eh :rotfl:

Mizzeca la prossima volta non mi trattengo grrr  :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (17 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Aò io mi sono trattenuto da far battute eh :rotfl:
> 
> Mizzeca la prossima volta non mi trattengo grrr  :rotfl:


 Ah puoi fare tutte le battute che vuoi sul tuo essere donna con i tacchi a spillo...:carneval:
Nono, non trattenerti...vai vai...confessa tutto alla zia Ely....


----------



## lothar57 (19 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Amico mio tu esalti il tradimento.punto...net!


ma certo.e ti diro'di piu',con uno strategemma ho avuto un cell al quale ambivo.e questa settimana se riesco....venerdi'pero'fine operazioni....diventiamo buoni..


----------



## Ultimo (19 Dicembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ah puoi fare tutte le battute che vuoi sul tuo essere donna con i tacchi a spillo...:carneval:
> Nono, non trattenerti...vai vai...confessa tutto alla zia Ely....


auahahauahahaahhaah 

Va bene... va bene confesso. 
SI sai mai che vogliano convertirmi....


----------



## Skizzofren (19 Dicembre 2011)

Ma che cavolo significa: esaltare il tradimento?
E' come esaltare la bugia, la menzogna, la falsità, la mistificazione e la scorrettezza.
Abbiate il pudore di prendervi le vostre responsabilità con serietà senza cercare di indorare o declassare un atto vile e squallido come quello del tradimento. Io fumo e so benissimo che è una cazzata , non vado in giro ad esaltare il fumo cercando di convincere i non fumatori a quanto è eccitante e giusto fumare.
Cercate solo di giustificarvi e di raccontarvi frottole perchè siete talmente disonesti e senza palle da non potere affrontare la nuda  e cruda realtà: il tradimento è un atto schifoso, vile e senza onore.
Immagino siano cose di cui avete solo vagamente sentito parlare ma esistono.
Per altro, ancora più squallidi e patetici quelli che esaltano solo ed esclusivamente il LORO tradimento.
Se il/la  coniuge rendesse loro pan per focaccia si metetrebbero a frignare e gridare allo scandalo.
Imbarazzante.


----------



## lothar57 (19 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofren ha detto:


> Ma che cavolo significa: esaltare il tradimento?
> E' come esaltare la bugia, la menzogna, la falsità, la mistificazione e la scorrettezza.
> Abbiate il pudore di prendervi le vostre responsabilità con serietà senza cercare di indorare o declassare un atto vile e squallido come quello del tradimento. Io fumo e so benissimo che è una cazzata , non vado in giro ad esaltare il fumo cercando di convincere i non fumatori a quanto è eccitante e giusto fumare.
> Cercate solo di giustificarvi e di raccontarvi frottole perchè siete talmente disonesti e senza palle da non potere affrontare la nuda e cruda realtà: il tradimento è un atto schifoso, vile e senza onore.
> ...


ahahah buongiorno signor maestro...ben alzato..cosa vuoi sapere tu di noi..un bel casso..come dice Lui.
sai chi e'senza palle??chi vuol tradire ma non e'capace,e si rifugia dalla rumena con €50 in mano...tradire sul serio e'un'arte,non alla portata di tutti.
Ci sono giornate in cui solo sentire la sua voce mi da'pace e serenita'...anche questo non lo puoi capire.
Poi se la moglie ricambia..amen..gia'messo in conto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Allora, abbiamo un uomo che ancora non ha fatto sesso con la sua ragazza, quest'uomo se ho capito bene ama la sua ragazza, ma incontra una donna matura nella sua strada, ora per tanti motivi, vuoi religiosi vuoi quello che vuoi, questi due ragazzi sembra nonostante si amano, avere poco dialogo, o comunque non riescono a ritrovarsi bene nei discorsi, ( cosa che ritengo normale visto che sono giovani.)
> Ora questo ragazzo si trova in una situazione credo imbarazzante, primo perchè ( sempre che sia vero) la donna matura sapendo il fatto suo lo fa uscire di testa, secondo perchè questo ragazzo vorrebbe fare l'amore con la sua ragazza.
> Ora cerco di riflettere e mettermi al posto di questo ragazzo, e mi dico cosa faccio? cosa voglio? che sto facendo? insomma una serie di domande, senza delle risposte chiare, ( complici noi.)
> E mettendomi al posto del ragazzo ( so che il ragazzo non sono) mi direi, credo a quei valori in cui devo dare me stesso essere fedele, accettare se aspettare dopo il matrimonio di fare l'amore, insieme, insomma Io cosa voglio? perchè se scelgo di rimanere ancora con la donna matura, scelgo anche una via che non conosco perchè troppe sono le variabili a cui vado incontro, e parlo di variabili nel senso che, se mi piglia il marito della donna mi fa un culo così!! e se mi piglia mia moglie o la fidanzata..... ( ricordo al ragazzo che se il marito ti mena, non è quello il danno, ma il danno lo hai fatto tu a quella famiglia.)
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma per favore


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofren ha detto:


> Ma che cavolo significa: esaltare il tradimento?
> E' come esaltare la bugia, la menzogna, la falsità, la mistificazione e la scorrettezza.
> Abbiate il pudore di prendervi le vostre responsabilità con serietà senza cercare di indorare o declassare un atto vile e squallido come quello del tradimento. Io fumo e so benissimo che è una cazzata , non vado in giro ad esaltare il fumo cercando di convincere i non fumatori a quanto è eccitante e giusto fumare.
> Cercate solo di giustificarvi e di raccontarvi frottole perchè siete talmente disonesti e senza palle da non potere affrontare la nuda  e cruda realtà: il tradimento è un atto schifoso, vile e senza onore.
> ...


Non capisci na beata minchia...
Lothar esalta il forum no?
Che colpa ne ho io se si chiama tradimento.net il portale dell'infedeltà...eh?

Diciamocelo sono certi aspetti del tradimento a essere schifosi no? Non l'azione in sè...
Cioè se io per scopare con un'altra devo ricorrere a mille stratagemmi e menzogne meglio lasciar perdere no?
Ma mica tutti sono legati ad un partner schiavista e comandone no?

Smetti di fumare!


----------



## Skizzofren (19 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non capisci na beata minchia...
> Lothar esalta il forum no?
> Che colpa ne ho io se si chiama tradimento.net il portale dell'infedeltà...eh?
> 
> ...


Intanto " non capisci una minchia lo dici a tua sorella"  che io non so neanche chi sei e non m'interessa nemmeno.
Se lothar scrive col culo non è colpa mia. Ha scritto che esalta il tradimento. Cos'è? sei il suo traduttore simultaneo? e a te chi traduce?, non che se ne senta la necessità, tranquillo.
Non è l'azione in sè schifosa? bravo, continua a raccontartela. 
Se un collaboratore , un amico, una persona qualunque con cui ha un rapporto tradisse la tua fiducia saresti contento?
Lo troveresti lo stesso non schifoso?
Ma piantala.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofren ha detto:


> Intanto " non capisci una minchia lo dici a tua sorella"  che io non so neanche chi sei e non m'interessa nemmeno.
> Se lothar scrive col culo non è colpa mia. Ha scritto che esalta il tradimento. Cos'è? sei il suo traduttore simultaneo? e a te chi traduce?, non che se ne senta la necessità, tranquillo.
> Non è l'azione in sè schifosa? bravo, continua a raccontartela.
> Se un collaboratore , un amico, una persona qualunque con cui ha un rapporto tradisse la tua fiducia saresti contento?
> ...



Come osi parlarmi così? Eh?
Vuoi che la maledizione del conte si abbatta su di te?
Inesorabile?
Sono l'anima nera numero uno del forum, mentre Lothar è la numero due...
Cosa fai tu qui?
In questo refugium cornutarum eh?

AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAAH...
Io do per scontato che prima o poi....CHIUNQUE...tradirà la mia fiducia eh?
E basta tendere un tranello...SEMPRE ci cascano con tutti e due i piedi no?
Fa parte della natura umana: debole e fallace...

Siamo pieni di farisei a sto mondo che si credono di essere chissacchè...

Non lo trovo affatto schifoso...
Me ne frego.

Tu a me piantala non lo dici...
Altrimenti cancello i tuoi post eh?

Sei qui a trolleggiare? Eh?


----------



## Skizzofren (19 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come osi parlarmi così? Eh?
> Vuoi che la maledizione del conte si abbatta su di te?
> Inesorabile?
> Sono l'anima nera numero uno del forum, mentre Lothar è la numero due...
> ...


Debole e fallace ce sarai tu.
Per fortuna non rappresenti il campionario umano.
Cancella i miei post, sai che mi frega. Così rimarranno solo le cazzate che scrivi tu.
Tu saresti l'anima nera??? ah ah ah  ah ah


----------



## Minerva (19 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come osi parlarmi così? Eh?
> Vuoi che la maledizione del conte si abbatta su di te?
> Inesorabile?
> Sono l'anima nera numero uno del forum, mentre Lothar è la numero due...
> ...


bella espressione; non eri tu quello che parlava di rispettare chi si trova qui a scrivere delle sue tristi vicende?
e poi , veramente, modera il tuo linguaggio ; non ti mettere alla pari di quello che ritieni essere un troll provocatore.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofren ha detto:


> Debole e fallace ce sarai tu.
> Per fortuna non rappresenti il campionario umano.
> Cancella i miei post, sai che mi frega. Così rimarranno solo le cazzate che scrivi tu.
> Tu saresti l'anima nera??? ah ah ah  ah ah


Ma si eh?
Chiedi a Lothar!
1) Io ho sempre ragione
2) Lothar sa tutto...
3) Maestro insegna!


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> bella espressione; non eri tu quello che parlava di rispettare chi si trova qui a scrivere delle sue tristi vicende?
> e poi , veramente, modera il tuo linguaggio ; non ti mettere alla pari di quello che ritieni essere un troll provocatore.


Eccola eh?
Eh la madonna....
I traditori se ne prendono di parolacce....
Cosa avrò detto mai di così offensivo...
Eh la madonna....

Maestra insegna:carneval:


----------



## Skizzofren (19 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> bella espressione; non eri tu quello che parlava di rispettare chi si trova qui a scrivere delle sue tristi vicende?
> e poi , veramente, modera il tuo linguaggio ; non ti mettere alla pari di quello che ritieni essere un troll provocatore.


Come fa ad avere rispetto di chi scrive se non ha rispetto neanche di sè stesso e delle persone che tradisce sistematicamente?
Il fatto che lui mi consideri un troll non mi tange minimanente.
Dove io abbia provocato però non mi è chiaro.
Sto solo esprimendo le mie opinioni come tutti.


----------



## Micia (19 Dicembre 2011)

Io non mi sento di appartenere in refugium cornutarum.

avevo bisogno di esprimerlo. :gabinetto:


----------



## lothar57 (19 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eccola eh?
> Eh la madonna....
> I traditori se ne prendono di parolacce....
> Cosa avrò detto mai di così offensivo...
> ...


Conte ti perdi con Claudio e il suo clone invornito???questi vivono sulla luna....non sanno niente di noi traditori.
Ahahhaha tempo fa'vedo coppia clandestina.....lei saab e piuttosto bella..lui bmw,mio coetaneo,distinto...capito cornutazzi???non siamo affatto brutti e cattivi,abbiamo due occhi.due orecchie,tre palle,non mezza come voi stambecchi..vero amico???

Tradire e'arte per pochi eletti.


----------



## Skizzofren (19 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte ti perdi con Claudio e il suo clone invornito???questi vivono sulla luna....non sanno niente di noi traditori.
> Ahahhaha tempo fa'vedo coppia clandestina.....lei saab e piuttosto bella..lui bmw,mio coetaneo,distinto...capito cornutazzi???non siamo affatto brutti e cattivi,abbiamo due occhi.due orecchie,tre palle,non mezza come voi stambecchi..vero amico???
> 
> Tradire e'arte per pochi eletti.


Tu di distinto non hai proprio nulla. Fattene una ragione.
E non capisco con quali certezze ti tiri fuori dal mucchio di "cornutazzi".
A prescindere dal fatto che in un forum a tema si apostrofino gli utenti in questo modo (per altro da un pirla di siffatta levatura) lo trovo abbastanza paradossale oltre che di pessimo gusto.


----------



## Andy (19 Dicembre 2011)

Però Lothar, mi sento anche io insultato perchè sono cornutazzo.

Ma tua moglie non lo è?


----------



## lothar57 (19 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Però Lothar, mi sento anche io insultato perchè sono cornutazzo.
> 
> Ma tua moglie non lo è?



ma la smettete????uffa........ma quale insulto..ragazzi io scherzo..la coda i paglia no  pero?ok......

no perche'non lo solo io quello che combino


----------



## Simy (19 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma la smettete????uffa........ma quale insulto..ragazzi io scherzo..la coda i paglia no pero?ok......*no perche'non lo solo io quello che combino*


carina sta cosa me la spieghi! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:.....quindi le corna si hanno solo quando si sa di averle? :carneval::carneval::carneval:Lothar ti adoro quando dici queste cose! :bacio:


----------



## Ultimo (19 Dicembre 2011)

a.a.a scrive cornutazzo...... Cercasi palle perchè non sono mai riuscito a tradire.

Chiedo scusa a chi in questo momento sta male perchè è stato tradito, a chi in questo momento non sa più cosa è stata la vita passata, a chi guarda il proprio partner e dice perchè! a chi oggi vive cercando di riprendere quella fiducia che al momento non è al massimo per colpa della persona che, si pensava fosse l'ultima persona al mondo che potesse farti così male, a chi adesso sta a leggere e rimane inebetito, perchè legge solo stronzate, e non sa in che maniera reagire,( o meglio se fossimo nella realtà saprebbe cosa fare) a chi entra qua e legge certi epiteti e certe esternazioni di persone che hanno le palle soltanto qua per asserire determinate loro convinzioni, quando invece nella realtà sono soltanto la parvenza di un essere umano fallito. 
Si l'ultima frase che ho scritto, non solo è una esternazione, ma una conferma a chi tradisce e che, non ha avuto la possibilità di riuscire ad avere quello che cercava, ed è una conferma a chi non solo ha la sfacciataggine di farsi del male, ma di riflesso fa ed ha fatto del male alla persona che sta assieme a lui o lei.


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> a.a.a scrive cornutazzo...... Cercasi palle perchè non sono mai riuscito a tradire.
> 
> Chiedo scusa a chi in questo momento sta male perchè è stato tradito, a chi in questo momento non sa più cosa è stata la vita passata, a chi guarda il proprio partner e dice perchè! a chi oggi vive cercando di riprendere quella fiducia che al momento non è al massimo per colpa della persona che, si pensava fosse l'ultima persona al mondo che potesse farti così male, a chi adesso sta a leggere e rimane inebetito, perchè legge solo stronzate, e non sa in che maniera reagire,( o meglio se fossimo nella realtà saprebbe cosa fare) a chi entra qua e legge certi epiteti e certe esternazioni di* persone che hanno le palle soltanto qua per asserire determinate loro convinzioni, quando invece nella realtà sono soltanto la parvenza di un essere umano fallito. *
> Si l'ultima frase che ho scritto, non solo è una esternazione, ma una conferma a chi tradisce e che, non ha avuto la possibilità di riuscire ad avere quello che cercava, ed è una conferma a chi non solo ha la sfacciataggine di farsi del male, ma di riflesso fa ed ha fatto del male alla persona che sta assieme a lui o lei.


Fallito è forse troppo forte, direi insoddisfatto per non dire infelice. Comunque Claudio grazie.


----------



## Skizzofren (19 Dicembre 2011)

Bravo Claudio, hai ragione.
Chi tradisce è ed ha fallito.
Credo che questo sia indiscutibile.
Poi potete incazzarvi fino alle calende greche ma che il tradimento sia una forma di fallimento verso sè stessi e verso la persona alla quale avete fatto delle promesse è fuori discussione.
E il tradimento non comprende solo la sfera sessuale vostra e del coniuge ma tutto quello che c'è intorno. Figli compresi. Io la penso così.
Non si è infedeli solo al coniuge ma a tante altre cose.
Io di una persona che ha tradito mi fido pochino in generale.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Fallito è forse troppo forte, direi insoddisfatto per non dire infelice. Comunque Claudio grazie.


In parte hai ragione.
Si potrebbe dire insoddisfatto per chi tradisce, e capisce lo sbaglio fatto, e che magari o cerca di recuperare il rapporto con il proprio partner o lo lascia dicendogli, non ti amo più, e voglio tentare qualcosa con la persona che ho conosciuto.
Ma chi diventa seriale, e diventa compiacente di ciò....... ribadisci quello scritto sopra 

Mk una volta lessi un libro dove un killer, ad un certo punto cominciò a provare piacere sessuale nell'omicidio, questo si guardo dentro e si disse, che sta succedendo??? dico... Almeno cerchiamo di avere una coscienza che perlomeno ci faccia riflettere.. o siamo soltanto animali ?


----------



## Ultimo (19 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofren ha detto:


> Bravo Claudio, hai ragione.
> Chi tradisce è ed ha fallito.
> Credo che questo sia indiscutibile.
> Poi potete incazzarvi fino alle calende greche ma che il tradimento sia una forma di fallimento verso sè stessi e verso la persona alla quale avete fatto delle promesse è fuori discussione.
> ...


Spesso il tradimento ha radici molto profonde che partono dall'infanzia..... ma inoltrarsi in ciò non ne competenza mia ne vostra credo.

Io personalmente ho vinto la mia battaglia parlando con mia moglie, senza l'aiuto ne di medici preposti, ne di nessuno, ma soltanto di noi stessi aprendoci come non mai, io analizzando lei e lei analizzando me.


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> In parte hai ragione.
> Si potrebbe dire insoddisfatto per chi tradisce, e capisce lo sbaglio fatto, e che magari o cerca di recuperare il rapporto con il proprio partner o lo lascia dicendogli, non ti amo più, e voglio tentare qualcosa con la persona che ho conosciuto.
> Ma chi diventa seriale, e diventa compiacente di ciò....... ribadisci quello scritto sopra
> 
> Mk una volta lessi un libro dove un killer, ad un certo punto cominciò a provare piacere sessuale nell'omicidio, questo si guardo dentro e si disse, che sta succedendo??? dico... Almeno cerchiamo di avere una coscienza che perlomeno ci faccia riflettere.. o siamo soltanto animali ?


Diventa una droga, sì. Claudio ma il traditore seriale ha un partner che è complice non credi? E' impossibile non accorgersi di un tradimento.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Diventa una droga, sì. Claudio ma il traditore seriale ha un partner che è complice non credi? E' impossibile non accorgersi di un tradimento.


Si hai ragione, nella normalità credo sia difficile non accorgersene.

Ma dimmi una cosa, gli esempi potrebbero essere svariati, ma ne scrivo soltanto uno, e se tra questi traditi, non solo ci fosse la delusione del tradimento, ma ci fosse anche l'accettazione per diversi altri motivi? e non credo debba fare esempi no? 

Comunque si, capisco anche il concetto che vuoi esprimere tu.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Dicembre 2011)

*Difficile da capire...*



Claudio. ha detto:


> a.a.a scrive cornutazzo...... Cercasi palle perchè non sono mai riuscito a tradire.
> 
> Chiedo scusa a chi in questo momento sta male perchè è stato tradito, a chi in questo momento non sa più cosa è stata la vita passata, a chi guarda il proprio partner e dice perchè! a chi oggi vive cercando di riprendere quella fiducia che al momento non è al massimo per colpa della persona che, si pensava fosse l'ultima persona al mondo che potesse farti così male, a chi adesso sta a leggere e rimane inebetito, perchè legge solo stronzate, e non sa in che maniera reagire,( o meglio se fossimo nella realtà saprebbe cosa fare) a chi entra qua e legge certi epiteti e certe esternazioni di persone che hanno le palle soltanto qua per asserire determinate loro convinzioni, quando invece nella realtà sono soltanto la parvenza di un essere umano fallito.
> Si l'ultima frase che ho scritto, non solo è una esternazione, ma una conferma a chi tradisce e che, non ha avuto la possibilità di riuscire ad avere quello che cercava, ed è una conferma a chi non solo ha la sfacciataggine di farsi del male, ma di riflesso fa ed ha fatto del male alla persona che sta assieme a lui o lei.


Io mi rendo conto che a volte Lothar sia difficile da capire, per molte persone. Ho pensato che però sia giusto spenderci due parole. A volte fa un po' incazzare anche me... poi ci rido su. Perchè mi basta immaginare sentirlo parlare, con la voce della mia terra, dove scherziamo anche sulla morte, per tenerla lontana.
Immagino che per altri sia difficile capire... ci provo: da noi due amici che si ritrovano dopo tanto tempo, si salutano augurandosi un'accidente e chiedendosi come sta quella poco di buono della moglie, ma con parole molto più brusche delle mie. Ma devono essere amici, perchè nessuno dei due possa mettere in dubbio che l'altro gli augura salute e pensa che sua moglie sia una gran brava donna. In certe zone della nostra terra i bambini si chiamano bastardi: dov'è il bastardo? significa dov'è il bambino, non c'è alcun dubbio, nessuno si offende. E' un modo di prendersi gioco de ciò che c'è di brutto, per sminuirlo e renderlo inoffensivo, per cacciare la paura... ma quello che conta è il messaggio che c'è dietro, è quella risata finale che vuole cacciare via la tristezza e fare entrare la vita.  La tristezza di chi scrive, non quella di Lothar...  Ho detto anche troppo, adesso spero che lui non si arrabbi con me


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Si hai ragione, nella normalità credo sia difficile non accorgersene.
> 
> Ma dimmi una cosa, gli esempi potrebbero essere svariati, ma ne scrivo soltanto uno, e se tra questi traditi, non solo ci fosse la delusione del tradimento, ma ci fosse anche l'accettazione per diversi altri motivi? e non credo debba fare esempi no?
> 
> Comunque si, capisco anche il concetto che vuoi esprimere tu.


Certo che ci può essere l'accettazione per altri motivi. Però non credo sia un bel vivere, nè da una parte nè dall'altra. Una volta lo credevo possibile, accettare la non esclusività fisica (senza convivenza che troverei non accettabile per come sono fatta io) ma la pratica si è scontrata con la teoria, e sono tornata alla mia mentalità retrograda :mrgreen:.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io mi rendo conto che a volte Lothar sia difficile da capire, per molte persone. Ho pensato che però sia giusto spenderci due parole. A volte fa un po' incazzare anche me... poi ci rido su. Perchè mi basta immaginare sentirlo parlare, con la voce della mia terra, dove scherziamo anche sulla morte, per tenerla lontana.
> Immagino che per altri sia difficile capire... ci provo: da noi due amici che si ritrovano dopo tanto tempo, si salutano augurandosi un'accidente e chiedendosi come sta quella poco di buono della moglie, ma con parole molto più brusche delle mie. Ma devono essere amici, perchè nessuno dei due possa mettere in dubbio che l'altro gli augura salute e pensa che sua moglie sia una gran brava donna. In certe zone della nostra terra i bambini si chiamano bastardi: dov'è il bastardo? significa dov'è il bambino, non c'è alcun dubbio, nessuno si offende. E' un modo di prendersi gioco de ciò che c'è di brutto, per sminuirlo e renderlo inoffensivo, per cacciare la paura... ma quello che conta è il messaggio che c'è dietro, è quella risata finale che vuole cacciare via la tristezza e fare entrare la vita.  La tristezza di chi scrive, non quella di Lothar...  Ho detto anche troppo, adesso spero che lui non si arrabbi con me


:up:


----------



## Ultimo (19 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Certo che ci può essere l'accettazione per altri motivi. Però non credo sia un bel vivere, nè da una parte nè dall'altra. Una volta lo credevo possibile, accettare la non esclusività fisica (senza convivenza che troverei non accettabile per come sono fatta io) ma la pratica si è scontrata con la teoria, e sono tornata alla mia mentalità retrograda :mrgreen:.


Siamo esseri umani.


----------



## Skizzofren (19 Dicembre 2011)

Quindi mk, se dici che è impossibile accorgersi di un tradimento (dissento totalmente) la moglie di lothar finge o lui racconta frottole?


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofren ha detto:


> Quindi mk, se dici che è impossibile accorgersi di un tradimento (dissento totalmente) la moglie di lothar finge o lui racconta frottole?


Una delle due a tua scelta :mrgreen:. Io mi sono sempre accorta dei tradimenti, ma immagino ci siano persone che piuttosto che scalfire la propria immagine nel mondo si tengano le corna tranquillamente. Problemi loro. Ma non accorgersi è difficilissimo, direi praticamente impossibile. Soprattutto quando si ama il proprio partner.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> a.a.a scrive cornutazzo...... Cercasi palle perchè non sono mai riuscito a tradire.
> 
> Chiedo scusa a chi in questo momento sta male perchè è stato tradito, a chi in questo momento non sa più cosa è stata la vita passata, a chi guarda il proprio partner e dice perchè! a chi oggi vive cercando di riprendere quella fiducia che al momento non è al massimo per colpa della persona che, si pensava fosse l'ultima persona al mondo che potesse farti così male, a chi adesso sta a leggere e rimane inebetito, perchè legge solo stronzate, e non sa in che maniera reagire,( o meglio se fossimo nella realtà saprebbe cosa fare) a chi entra qua e legge certi epiteti e certe esternazioni di persone che hanno le palle soltanto qua per asserire determinate loro convinzioni, quando invece nella realtà sono soltanto la parvenza di un essere umano fallito.
> Si l'ultima frase che ho scritto, non solo è una esternazione, ma una conferma a chi tradisce e che, non ha avuto la possibilità di riuscire ad avere quello che cercava, ed è una conferma a chi non solo ha la sfacciataggine di farsi del male, ma di riflesso fa ed ha fatto del male alla persona che sta assieme a lui o lei.


Dai Claudio non te la prendere...
Dai Lothar non è cattivo...
Vuole solo riscuotere gli animi...

Poi quel giorno che la moglie lo becca...
Credimi saran dolori anche per lui...
Ho già pronta la scatola di cioccolatini...per quando verrà ricoverato al Sant'Orsola...

Dai uffi è il delirio Lothariano no?

Dai Claudio tirati su...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Una delle due a tua scelta :mrgreen:. Io mi sono sempre accorta dei tradimenti, ma immagino ci siano persone che piuttosto che scalfire la propria immagine nel mondo si tengano le corna tranquillamente. Problemi loro. Ma non accorgersi è difficilissimo, direi praticamente impossibile. Soprattutto quando si ama il proprio partner.


Mah mia moglie dice sempre...
Cosa vuoi che siano le corna?
Son robe di gomma...e si piegano?

Ciò avrà la coscienzetta sporca pure lei?

Conoscendola semplicemente se ne frega.

Dipende in che maniera si ama il proprio partner.
Mi dispiace MK, moltissimo, ma io in quei termini di esclusività ho già dato e sono andato molto oltre.

Credimi per me esigere o chiedere esclusività alla mia compagna è una responsabilità troppo grossa. Non me la sento.
Che poi non salti fuori che quando le cose si mettono male, lei abbia rinunciato a chissà che super occasione per rispetto dei miei sentimenti...no.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofren ha detto:


> Quindi mk, se dici che è impossibile accorgersi di un tradimento (dissento totalmente) la moglie di lothar finge o lui racconta frottole?


Lei manda segnali a lui...
Che suonano così...ehi attento a come fai perchè sto per beccarti, se ti becco ti meno.
Lei manda segnali lui smette di diavolare...
C'è l'andrenalina di mezzo eh?

Sembra che giocano a guardie e ladri no?
A ciapa scapa...

No non racconta frottole...
Vede il mondo, come tutti, alla sua maniera.


----------



## Andy (19 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> carina sta cosa me la spieghi! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:.....quindi le corna si hanno solo quando si sa di averle? :carneval::carneval::carneval:Lothar ti adoro quando dici queste cose! :bacio:


Le hanno solo gli altri, mai chi mi sta accanto


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Fallito è forse troppo forte, direi insoddisfatto per non dire infelice. Comunque Claudio grazie.


E' strano sai?
Io l'ho sempre sentito dispiaciuto per tutte le lacrime che legge qui dentro...
Lui sarebbe tipo...da...
Dai ragazzi basta piangere facciamo festa e divertiamoci eh?
Penso che Sbriciola lo abbia capito bene, ma anche Ari...eh...

Lui non è serioso...
Giochiamo...

Casomai è un uomo che non ha avuto la sua parte di leggerezza e spensieratezza...sempre duro lavoro, impegni, responsabilità, da una vita...
Adesso che è in cima alla cupola...si dice...adesso mi diverto un pochino anch'io...alla faccia di tanta gente eh?

E' una forma di umana rivalsa...
Poi è il primo a impietosirsi per le persone in difficoltà...


----------



## Skizzofren (19 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lei manda segnali a lui...
> Che suonano così...ehi attento a come fai perchè sto per beccarti, se ti becco ti meno.
> Lei manda segnali lui smette di diavolare...
> C'è l'andrenalina di mezzo eh?
> ...


Ma la magnifica, incomparabile , unica e assoluta sensazione di potersi fidare almeno della persona che si ha accanto no?
La certezza di un porto sicuro dove rifugiarsi durante le tante tempeste della vita senza essere costretti a pensare che anchè in quel porto può esserci una mina no??
La splendida, meravigliosa sensazione di mettersi addosso un golfino magari un po sformato ma conosciuto, nostro, caldo e comodo non contano niente per voi?


----------



## Andy (19 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Diventa una droga, sì. Claudio ma il traditore seriale ha un partner che è complice non credi? E' impossibile non accorgersi di un tradimento.


A volte mi chiedo se certi traditori non bluffino (bleffino, bluffano?), ovvero che in realtà si trovano in una coppia dalle vedute aperte in cui anche il compagno/compagna fanno la stessa cosa alla luce del sole, e che sanno l'uno dell'altra.
Ma questi non sono traditori, e forse anche loro mirano al bersaglio sbagliato.

Non parlo di Lothar, ma alcune volte ho dei dubbi su chi afferma di essere un vero traditore e difende le sue posizioni.


----------



## Andy (19 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Casomai è un uomo che non ha avuto la sua parte di leggerezza e spensieratezza...sempre duro lavoro, impegni, responsabilità, da una vita...
> Adesso che è in cima alla cupola...si dice...adesso mi diverto un pochino anch'io...alla faccia di tanta gente eh?


Quoto, è giusto così.
Però... Conte, alla faccia di chi? Alla mia faccia, o a quella di altri del forum?
O alla faccia di *qualcun altro*?
Forse alcuni qui fanno notare questo.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofren ha detto:


> Ma la magnifica, incomparabile , unica e assoluta sensazione di potersi fidare almeno della persona che si ha accanto no?
> La certezza di un porto sicuro dove rifugiarsi durante le tante tempeste della vita senza essere costretti a pensare che anchè in quel porto può esserci una mina no??
> La splendida, meravigliosa sensazione di mettersi addosso un golfino magari un po sformato ma conosciuto, nostro, caldo e comodo non contano niente per voi?


Per me no.
Perchè sono solo cose che io "vorrei" vedere.
Ma che non sono certe.

Il porto sicuro è solo me stesso.
Io sono grande e grosso e posso sempre rialzarmi da solo quando mi serve.

Quella del golfino non so proprio cosa intendi.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Quoto, è giusto così.
> Però... Conte, alla faccia di chi? Alla mia faccia, o a quella di altri del forum?
> O alla faccia di *qualcun altro*?
> Forse alcuni qui fanno notare questo.


Ok...ma non è bello fare i conti in tasca alla gente eh?
Un conto è dire: tradire è una cosa sbagliata, brutta, da non fare ecc..ecc..ecc...
Un conto è dire sei una merda di persona perchè tradisci...

Tu gli dici merda...lui ti risponde come sai...no?

Lui ha la sua concezione dei rapporti uomo e donna...

Tu non chiedi forse rispetto per la tua visione della donna?


----------



## Andy (19 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...ma non è bello fare i conti in tasca alla gente eh?
> Un conto è dire: tradire è una cosa sbagliata, brutta, da non fare ecc..ecc..ecc...
> Un conto è dire sei una merda di persona perchè tradisci...
> 
> ...


Ma io non l'ho mai insultato? O sbaglio?
Davvero, non ricordo nemmeno in quella discussione vecchissima. E mi cospargo il capo di cenere se l'ho fatto. 
Su internet mi piace svagarmi, non andare nei forum ad insultare. Ma a volte si toccano corde delicate.

Eppure, sai quando si soffre *attualmente *per una storia, magari una persona vorrebbe trovare un porto sicuro in cui sentire anche le motivazioni, pacate, di chi tradisce, per capirne di più. 
Ma sentirsi anche *ribadire *un cornutazzo, ce ne vuole


----------



## lunaiena (19 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofren ha detto:


> Ma la magnifica, incomparabile , unica e assoluta sensazione di potersi fidare almeno della persona che si ha accanto no?
> La certezza di un porto sicuro dove rifugiarsi durante le tante tempeste della vita senza essere costretti a pensare che anchè in quel porto può esserci una mina no??
> La splendida, meravigliosa sensazione di mettersi addosso un golfino magari un po sformato ma conosciuto, nostro, caldo e comodo non contano niente per voi?




Ti fai le canne vero???


----------



## Andy (19 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ti fai le canne vero???


Babbo Natale non esiste


----------



## lothar57 (19 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai Claudio non te la prendere...
> Dai Lothar non è cattivo...
> Vuole solo riscuotere gli animi...
> 
> ...


no amico non mi becca anche se commetto leggerezze che non dovrei..e appena passata da qua'...fatto sparire cell..ma lasciato sulla scrivania,da deficente regalo per l'altra,che mi sa non le daro'mai oltretutto...se lo apre son dolori trattandosi di profumo femminile..tra l'altro non quello che le regalo io,che tutt'altra roba..avrebbe capito tutto.
Mi metto il vestito da agnello basta diavolo,e'Natale,mi sa storia extra agli sgoccioli,purtroppo....tirami su di morale amico,,che faccio vado dalla psichiatra??prendo il valium??come faro' senza di lei????ahahahahahhahah


----------



## Andy (19 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no amico non mi becca anche se commetto leggerezze che non dovrei..e appena passata da qua'...fatto sparire cell..ma lasciato sulla scrivania,da deficente regalo per l'altra,che mi sa non le daro'mai oltretutto...se lo apre son dolori trattandosi di profumo femminile..tra l'altro non quello che le regalo io,che tutt'altra roba..avrebbe capito tutto.
> Mi metto il vestito da agnello basta diavolo,e'Natale,mi sa storia extra agli sgoccioli,purtroppo....tirami su di morale amico,,che faccio vado dalla psichiatra??prendo il valium??come faro' senza di lei????ahahahahahhahah


Beh, quando e se glielo dai, non chiederle di aprirlo davanti a te, altrimenti te ne ritorni a casa con una traccia microscopica che solo le donne vedono (hanno anche gli infrarossi: una volta la mia ex trovò un capello nero sotto il sedile della mia macchina, che nemmeno io sapevo da dove uscisse e chissà quale zoom ottico tengono loro anche negli occhi, visto che era roba infinitesima)


----------



## Nocciola (19 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non capisci na beata minchia...
> Lothar esalta il forum no?
> Che colpa ne ho io se si chiama tradimento.net il portale dell'infedeltà...eh?
> 
> ...


Schiavista e comandone no, ma magari ci ama e ci rispetta e desidererebbe avere lo stesso trattamento.
Se per scopare non devi ricorrere a mille stratagemmi, non stai neanche tradendo. Quindi inutile parlarne


----------



## lothar57 (19 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Beh, quando e se glielo dai, non chiederle di aprirlo davanti a te, altrimenti te ne ritorni a casa con una traccia microscopica che solo le donne vedono (hanno anche gli infrarossi: una volta la mia ex trovò un capello nero sotto il sedile della mia macchina, che nemmeno io sapevo da dove uscisse e chissà quale zoom ottico tengono loro anche negli occhi, visto che era roba infinitesima)


sto attento amico quando scendeva dall'auto,dopo mi fermavo e facevo rivista.del regalo ho chiesto alla negoziante di non farmi lo scontrino,hai visto mai.... rimanga in tasca...ma per fortuna la mia auto ha i sedili neri,come i suoi capelli..comunque il problema non ci sara'..e'appena stata licenziata..altro che pensare ai regali..a gennaio debbo sistemarla..se no ciao storia...


----------



## Rabarbaro (19 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ..a gennaio debbo sistemarla..se no ciao storia...


Lothar, non è che ti starai affezionando un po' troppo a questa ragazza?
Prima il profumino, poi il posto di lavoro... 
Se non stai attento ti toccherà comprarle un appartamento e mantenerla a pellicce e mercedes...

Ne ho visti diversi finire così...
Non fare scherzi!

Ciao!


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Lothar, non è che ti starai affezionando un po' troppo a questa ragazza?
> Prima il profumino, poi il posto di lavoro...
> Se non stai attento ti toccherà comprarle un appartamento e mantenerla a pellicce e mercedes...
> 
> ...


Salviamo il soldato Lothar!


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Schiavista e comandone no, ma magari ci ama e ci rispetta e desidererebbe avere lo stesso trattamento.
> Se per scopare non devi ricorrere a mille stratagemmi, non stai neanche tradendo. Quindi inutile parlarne


Appunto mia cara...
MAGARI...MAGARI...MAGARI...
Con i magari...
si va a
cagari!


----------



## Andy (19 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Salviamo il soldato Lothar!


Massì, oggi mi sento maschilista convinto.

Lothar lotta per noi uomini.


----------



## lothar57 (19 Dicembre 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Lothar, non è che ti starai affezionando un po' troppo a questa ragazza?
> Prima il profumino, poi il posto di lavoro...
> Se non stai attento ti toccherà comprarle un appartamento e mantenerla a pellicce e mercedes...
> 
> ...


come disse il grande Mourinho....mica sono un pirla....no amico..non potrei sono animalista,e nazionalista...ma un'auto straniera,hai capito bene sarebbe la prima,prima o poi la comprero'....ma per me .ahahahhahah
lavoro..io conosco un sacco di gente..pero'onestamente quando mi e' 'stato chiesto ho sempre rifiutato...mai guarda che io non faccio mica niente per niente...se le trovo lavoro rimane qua',se non lo trova se ne torna al paesello suo e ciao Lothar.....et cape'????


----------



## Minerva (19 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *Io mi rendo conto che a volte Lothar sia difficile da capire, per molte persone*. Ho pensato che però sia giusto spenderci due parole. A volte fa un po' incazzare anche me... poi ci rido su. Perchè mi basta immaginare sentirlo parlare, con la voce della mia terra, dove scherziamo anche sulla morte, per tenerla lontana.
> Immagino che per altri sia difficile capire... ci provo: da noi due amici che si ritrovano dopo tanto tempo, si salutano augurandosi un'accidente e chiedendosi come sta quella poco di buono della moglie, ma con parole molto più brusche delle mie. Ma devono essere amici, perchè *nessuno dei due possa mettere in dubbio che l'altro gli augura salute e pensa che sua moglie sia una gran brava donna. In certe zone della nostra terra i bambini si chiamano bastardi: dov'è il bastardo? significa dov'è il bambino, non c'è alcun dubbio, nessuno si offende*. E' un modo di prendersi gioco de ciò che c'è di brutto, per sminuirlo e renderlo inoffensivo, per cacciare la paura... ma quello che conta è il messaggio che c'è dietro, è quella risata finale che vuole cacciare via la tristezza e fare entrare la vita. La tristezza di chi scrive, non quella di Lothar... Ho detto anche troppo, adesso spero che lui non si arrabbi con me


no, guarda, è anche troppo semplice semmai.
e rimane il fatto che sentire chiamere bastardo un bambino non mi piace , anche se è normale per alcuni


----------



## Skizzofren (19 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ti fai le canne vero???


Se anche fosse?Problemi??
O la trasgressiva panterona incompresa  tutta fuoco e chiacchere mi fa la predicozza?
E per fortuna che tu per le cazzate che scrivi pretendi rispetto.
Io per quante me ne possa fumare non ne partorisco così tante.


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lei manda segnali a lui...
> *Che suonano così...ehi attento a come fai perchè sto per beccarti, se ti becco ti meno.
> Lei manda segnali lui smette di diavolare...
> *C'è l'andrenalina di mezzo eh?
> ...


Lothar smette con le chat? Naaaaaaaaaaa, impossibile.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Lothar smette con le chat? Naaaaaaaaaaa, impossibile.


Noooooooooooo...sapessi...io e lui abbiamo trovato un paradiso...una riserva di caccia tutta per noi due...
E come ci divertiamo eh?
Ma non posso dirti di più...


----------



## lothar57 (20 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Lothar smette con le chat? Naaaaaaaaaaa, impossibile.


Buongiorno!!oggi credo siano piu'o meno 5 mesi che non ci vado piu',ma ricomincio presto,la mia''amica''mi ha stancato,e non perdero'neanche tempo a dirglielo.E'piu'semplice,come leggo qua'spesso,lasciare spento il cell,


----------



## lothar57 (20 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io mi rendo conto che a volte Lothar sia difficile da capire, per molte persone. Ho pensato che però sia giusto spenderci due parole. A volte fa un po' incazzare anche me... poi ci rido su. Perchè mi basta immaginare sentirlo parlare, con la voce della mia terra, dove scherziamo anche sulla morte, per tenerla lontana.
> Immagino che per altri sia difficile capire... ci provo: da noi due amici che si ritrovano dopo tanto tempo, si salutano augurandosi un'accidente e chiedendosi come sta quella poco di buono della moglie, ma con parole molto più brusche delle mie. Ma devono essere amici, perchè nessuno dei due possa mettere in dubbio che l'altro gli augura salute e pensa che sua moglie sia una gran brava donna. In certe zone della nostra terra i bambini si chiamano bastardi: dov'è il bastardo? significa dov'è il bambino, non c'è alcun dubbio, nessuno si offende. E' un modo di prendersi gioco de ciò che c'è di brutto, per sminuirlo e renderlo inoffensivo, per cacciare la paura... ma quello che conta è il messaggio che c'è dietro, è quella risata finale che vuole cacciare via la tristezza e fare entrare la vita. La tristezza di chi scrive, non quella di Lothar... Ho detto anche troppo, adesso spero che lui non si arrabbi con me


Mi conosci poco..figurati se mi arrabbio per cosi'poco,certo che il modo di vivere nostro influenza le cose.D'altronde chi non vive qua'non puo'capire,se quest'anno siamo la prima citta'del paese come qualita'della vita un perche'ci sara'.E capisco benissimo che chi viva nella cinquantesima,non ci capisca.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai Claudio non te la prendere...
> Dai Lothar non è cattivo...
> Vuole solo riscuotere gli animi...
> 
> ...


Se lo scrivo è perchè lo penso. Magari sarà pure ingenuo, ma non reputo nessuno cattivo, ho sempre pensato, e sempre penserò che basta prendere per il verso giusto le persone ed esce quello che di buono hanno.
Capisco che lui scherza gioca etc, e nei miei confronti ti assicuro che non c'è ne astio ne altro, solo che, io riesco ormai ad essere me stesso, cioè se qualcuno mi dice ........ a me non fa nessun effetto, o perlomeno può rendermi triste, ma non triste per me, ma triste per chi dice certe cose.
Alcune volte però mi metto nei panni di chi legge, e penso al male che riceve leggendo certe cose, spero anche però che, quello che è successo a me con sterminator tempo fa, possa succedere anche a chi adesso leggendo determinate frasi ci resta di un male! ( sterminator mi ha fatto riflettere, mi ha dato modo di pensare e valutare e prendere di petto matabolizando certe espressioni, in pratica mi è servito per crescere e avere stima di me.)


----------



## Ultimo (20 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ti fai le canne vero???


Non si fa le canne, ma eventualmente siamo in due a farcele.
E non credo che ci fermiamo a due .


----------



## Ultimo (20 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, guarda, è anche troppo semplice semmai.
> e rimane il fatto che sentire chiamere bastardo un bambino non mi piace , anche se è normale per alcuni


Sai Minerva ti do ragione, ma capisco anche l'altro punto di vista, nel senso che, capisco che certe espressioni abituali nel contesto e nel luogo dove si dicano , non assumono il valore della parola.
Ma è anche vero che, la maturità mi ha insegnato a moderare il termini e cercare di usarli quando devono essere usati, e questo perchè quando si usano.... chi ti ascolta capisce davvero quello che dici.


----------



## lothar57 (20 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Se lo scrivo è perchè lo penso. Magari sarà pure ingenuo, ma non reputo nessuno cattivo, ho sempre pensato, e sempre penserò che basta prendere per il verso giusto le persone ed esce quello che di buono hanno.
> Capisco che lui scherza gioca etc, e nei miei confronti ti assicuro che non c'è ne astio ne altro, solo che, io riesco ormai ad essere me stesso, cioè se qualcuno mi dice ........ a me non fa nessun effetto, o perlomeno può rendermi triste, ma non triste per me, ma triste per chi dice certe cose.
> Alcune volte però mi metto nei panni di chi legge, e penso al male che riceve leggendo certe cose, spero anche però che, quello che è successo a me con sterminator tempo fa, possa succedere anche a chi adesso leggendo determinate frasi ci resta di un male! ( sterminator mi ha fatto riflettere, mi ha dato modo di pensare e valutare e prendere di petto matabolizando certe espressioni, in pratica mi è servito per crescere e avere stima di me.)



Non e'semplice comunque vivere cosi',ti assicuro.Ad esempio ora voglio chiudere l'attuale storia,tengo cell spento,ma in quei 3 sec che l'ho acceso.ho visto che ha chiamato,e chissa'quante altre volte,lo fara'...ma cerco di tenere duro.Caro Claudio il tradimento e'anche questo,mica sempre rose,anche spine,come adesso


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non e'semplice comunque vivere cosi',ti assicuro.Ad esempio ora voglio chiudere l'attuale storia,tengo cell spento,ma in quei 3 sec che l'ho acceso.ho visto che ha chiamato,e chissa'quante altre volte,lo fara'...ma cerco di tenere duro.Caro Claudio il tradimento e'anche questo,mica sempre rose,anche spine,come adesso


Scusami ma chiamarla e dirle semplicemente che è finita non è un filino più da UOMINI?


----------



## lothar57 (20 Dicembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusami ma chiamarla e dirle semplicemente che è finita non è un filino più da UOMINI?


ma prendo tempo sai,perche'neanch'io so che fare...porca miseria..ieri le hanno detto che a gennaio non avra'piu'il lavoro..poi e'Natale..Farfalla faccio bene?


----------



## Andy (20 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma prendo tempo sai,perche'neanch'io so che fare...porca miseria..ieri le hanno detto che a gennaio non avra'piu'il lavoro..poi e'Natale..Farfalla faccio bene?


Che situazione spinosa. Se non glielo dici, sta comunque male per il lavoro e perchè la tieni sulle spine e di sicuro affronta un momento di frustrazione per questo.
Se glielo dici... passerà il Natale pensando al lavoro finito e all'amante perso definitivamente


----------



## Skizzofren (20 Dicembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusami ma chiamarla e dirle semplicemente che è finita non è un filino più da UOMINI?


Uomini?? quali uomini??


----------



## Micia (20 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofren ha detto:


> Uomini?? quali uomini??


:sonar:


----------



## Micia (20 Dicembre 2011)

skizzofren

sembri la marca di neuroletttico:mrgreen::mrgreen:


ma perchè non ti iscrivi?

-fatti i fatti tuoi. 

ok. come non detto


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma prendo tempo sai,perche'neanch'io so che fare...porca miseria..ieri le hanno detto che a gennaio non avra'piu'il lavoro..poi e'Natale..Farfalla faccio bene?


Per quel che mi riguarda no. 
Non capisco tutte queste remore...Mica siete innamorati o sbaglio? Non credo che lei soffrirà mi sembra abbia pensieri più importanti. E' una relazione di sesso e ti sei semplicemente stancato di farci sesso. Non capisco dove stia il problema. Ma dirgli semplicemente che hai qualche dubbio? Che forse ti sei stancato? Ribadisco, capirei se ci fossero di mezzo dei sentimenti. Avete tutto il tempo entrambi di tornare in chat e trovarvi un nuovo diversivo prima del Capodanno


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofren ha detto:


> Uomini?? quali uomini??


Era ironico


----------



## Skizzofren (20 Dicembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per quel che mi riguarda no.
> Non capisco tutte queste remore...Mica siete innamorati o sbaglio? Non credo che lei soffrirà mi sembra abbia pensieri più importanti. E' una relazione di sesso e ti sei semplicemente stancato di farci sesso. Non capisco dove stia il problema. Ma dirgli semplicemente che hai qualche dubbio? Che forse ti sei stancato? Ribadisco, capirei se ci fossero di mezzo dei sentimenti. Avete tutto il tempo entrambi di tornare in chat e trovarvi un nuovo diversivo prima del Capodanno


Ma scherzi?? a lui non gliene frega niente ma lei ovviamente è persa di lui e non potrà sopravvivere alla batosta di una prospettiva di vita senza quell' OMMO di  lothar.
Vada per il lavoro, vada per la mancanza di soldi, vada per tutto ma affrontare una tale perdita è più di quanto si possa umanamente sopportare !


----------



## Skizzofren (20 Dicembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Era ironico


anche il mio ;.))


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofren ha detto:


> Ma scherzi?? a lui non gliene frega niente ma lei ovviamente è persa di lui e non potrà sopravvivere alla batosta di una prospettiva di vita senza quell' OMMO di lothar.
> Vada per il lavoro, vada per la mancanza di soldi, vada per tutto ma affrontare una tale perdita è più di quanto si possa umanamente sopportare !


dici che si strapperà i capelli? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofren ha detto:


> Ma scherzi?? a lui non gliene frega niente ma lei ovviamente è persa di lui e non potrà sopravvivere alla batosta di una prospettiva di vita senza quell' OMMO di lothar.
> Vada per il lavoro, vada per la mancanza di soldi, vada per tutto ma affrontare una tale perdita è più di quanto si possa umanamente sopportare !



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Andy (20 Dicembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per quel che mi riguarda no.
> Non capisco tutte queste remore...Mica siete innamorati o sbaglio? Non credo che lei soffrirà mi sembra abbia pensieri più importanti. E' una relazione di sesso e ti sei semplicemente stancato di farci sesso. Non capisco dove stia il problema. Ma dirgli semplicemente che hai qualche dubbio? Che forse ti sei stancato? Ribadisco, capirei se ci fossero di mezzo dei sentimenti. Avete tutto il tempo entrambi di tornare in chat e trovarvi un nuovo diversivo prima del Capodanno


No, no, secondo me, se lei ci tiene, le fa del male in un momento troppo particolare.
Un male non necessario ora.

Perchè non le dici di mettere in pausa il rapporto, perchè stai valutando la sua situazione di lavoro (se è così, naturalmente, da quello che ho capito, spero di non sbagliarmi), che per ora è la cosa che è più importante? Poi, ad acque più calme ci si parla sulla faccenda. 
Magari, se trova un altro lavoro ti ringrazia anche.
Tanto le avevi già detto che sei sposato e che la storia non sarebbe andata avanti per sempre, no?


----------



## Skizzofren (20 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> No, no, secondo me, se lei ci tiene, le fa del male in un momento troppo particolare.
> Un male non necessario ora.
> 
> Perchè non le dici di mettere in pausa il rapporto, perchè stai valutando la sua situazione di lavoro (se è così, naturalmente, da quello che ho capito, spero di non sbagliarmi), che per ora è la cosa che è più importante? Poi, ad acque più calme ci si parla sulla faccenda.
> ...


Trovarle un lavoro e presentarle un amico come la vedete?? )))))
Guarda , non potrei giurarci ma col pensiero del lavoro ho come il sospetto che del gigi rizzi de noiartri a lei non gliene possa fregà de meno...


----------



## Andy (20 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofren ha detto:


> *Trovarle un lavoro e presentarle un amico come la vedete?? )))))*
> Guarda , non potrei giurarci ma col pensiero del lavoro ho come il sospetto che del gigi rizzi de noiartri a lei non gliene possa fregà de meno...


Se si potesse fare alla grande, per il neretto.
Per la questione lavoro e sentimenti non so. Io ho perso il lavoro (volutamente, me ne sono andato con le dimissioni), in una situazione estremamente legata alla mia ex, ma il sentimento mio verso di lei era talmente grande, che soffrivo di più per questo, paradossalmente. Bisogna vedere questa donna come vive un sentimento.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> dici che si strapperà i capelli? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Quali ? auahahahaha io ho sempre immaginato lothar calvo .......  o si parlava della lei ?


----------



## Ultimo (20 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofren.... devi leggere anche tra le righe lothar, e vedrai e capirai anche altro ( se già tu non hai visto e capito)

Per il conte che dire ? madò forse perchè ormai lo conosco, ma tra le su vocali-consonanti...... leggo un'ironia una voglia di vivere che si nota ad occhi chiusi. 

Battutaccia che vale sia per me che per il conte....... quasi tutti i pagliacci, comici, alla fine dello spettacolo...... tolgono la maschera..... e.......


----------



## lothar57 (20 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> No, no, secondo me, se lei ci tiene, le fa del male in un momento troppo particolare.
> Un male non necessario ora.
> 
> Perchè non le dici di mettere in pausa il rapporto, perchè stai valutando la sua situazione di lavoro (se è così, naturalmente, da quello che ho capito, spero di non sbagliarmi), che per ora è la cosa che è più importante? Poi, ad acque più calme ci si parla sulla faccenda.
> ...


Infatti non voglio passi un Natale pessimo anche per colpa mia,appena accendo cell c'e'sua chiamata..tergiverso..tanto venerdi'parte e quando torna il 4 vedro'.
Si sempre detto,no abbiamo futuro.Comunque grazie Andy..gli altri come al solito non hanno capito un cazzo..tu invece si


----------



## Skizzofren (20 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Skizzofren.... devi leggere anche tra le righe lothar, e vedrai e capirai anche altro ( se già tu non hai visto e capito)
> 
> Per il conte che dire ? madò forse perchè ormai lo conosco, ma tra le su vocali-consonanti...... leggo un'ironia una voglia di vivere che si nota ad occhi chiusi.
> 
> Battutaccia che vale sia per me che per il conte....... quasi tutti i pagliacci, comici, alla fine dello spettacolo...... tolgono la maschera..... e.......



Già mi è difficile leggere e comprendere le poche righe che scrive lothar se devo andare pure "fra" le righe...capisci ammè )


----------



## lothar57 (20 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Quali ? auahahahaha io ho sempre immaginato lothar calvo .......  o si parlava della lei ?


come sempre sbagli...ne ho anche troppi e pochissimi bianchi...Lothar 1--Claudio 0


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Infatti non voglio passi un Natale pessimo anche per colpa mia,appena accendo cell c'e'sua chiamata..tergiverso..tanto venerdi'parte e quando torna il 4 vedro'.
> Si sempre detto,no abbiamo futuro.Comunque grazie Andy..gli altri come al solito non hanno capito un cazzo..tu invece si


Guarda che non siamo noi che non abbiamo capito un cazzo. Lei passa un Natale pessimo solo se è legata a te da sentimenti e tu hai sempre detto che non ci si innamora degli amanti....Quindi o stai negando quello che hai sempre detto oppure spieghi meglio la natura della vostra relazione


----------



## Ultimo (20 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> come sempre sbagli...ne ho anche troppi e pochissimi bianchi...Lothar 1--Claudio 0


Fregato!! era ironica la mia frase. 1 Claudio. 0 lothar :rotfl:


----------



## Skizzofren (20 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> come sempre sbagli...ne ho anche troppi e pochissimi bianchi...Lothar 1--Claudio 0


Io t' immagino con neanche un filo di pancia, alto slanciato , elegante ma sobrio ,soprendentemente giovanile e col pacco prominente!


----------



## Ultimo (20 Dicembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda che non siamo noi che non abbiamo capito un cazzo. Lei passa un Natale pessimo solo se è legata a te da sentimenti e tu hai sempre detto che non ci si innamora degli amanti....Quindi o stai negando quello che hai sempre detto oppure spieghi meglio la natura della vostra relazione


Ecco uno dei motivi per la quale ho scritto a skizzofren ... "leggi tra le righe".... 

Claudio 2 lothar 0 :carneval: e se era femmina dicevo e palla al centro :singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofren ha detto:


> Io t' immagino con neanche un filo di pancia, alto slanciato , elegante ma sobrio ,soprendentemente giovanile e col pacco prominente!


Col pacco ragalo ? auahaaahahahh famme capì auahahaah


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ecco uno dei motivi per la quale ho scritto a skizzofren ... "leggi tra le righe"....


io l'avevo capito

[/QUOTE]Claudio 2 lothar 0 :carneval: e se era femmina dicevo e palla al centro :singleeye:[/QUOTE]

Ti piace vincere facile eh


----------



## Skizzofren (20 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Col pacco ragalo ? auahaaahahahh famme capì auahahaah


Ca va sans dire che lothar sarà  abbondantemente fornito anche da quel punto di vista. 
(è nel manualetto del perfetto playboy, non ci son santi )


----------



## Ultimo (20 Dicembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> io l'avevo capito


Claudio 2 lothar 0 :carneval: e se era femmina dicevo e palla al centro :singleeye:[/QUOTE]

Ti piace vincere facile eh[/QUOTE]

Sono ariete. non so che azzolo centra, ma mi è venuto da scriverlo


----------



## Minerva (20 Dicembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusami *ma chiamarla e dirle semplicemente che è finita *non è un filino più da UOMINI?


infatti


----------



## lothar57 (20 Dicembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda che non siamo noi che non abbiamo capito un cazzo. Lei passa un Natale pessimo solo se è legata a te da sentimenti e tu hai sempre detto che non ci si innamora degli amanti....Quindi o stai negando quello che hai sempre detto oppure spieghi meglio la natura della vostra relazione


No cara.... non c'e ovviamente amore,ma stima rispetto e affetto ..sono cose ben diverse,


----------



## Minerva (20 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No cara.... non c'e ovviamente amore,ma stima rispetto e affetto ..sono cose ben diverse,


rispetto non credo, altrimenti risponderesti alle telefonate con sincerità


----------



## lothar57 (20 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> rispetto non credo, altrimenti risponderesti alle telefonate con sincerità


mettiti nei suoi panni..lontano da casa,da ieri sa che a gennaio sara' a piedi,tra l'altro trattata male,(..la vendetta di Lothar li colpira'molto presto..),saresti felice 5gg prima di Natale se il tuo amante ti piantasse??


----------



## Skizzofren (20 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mettiti nei suoi panni..lontano da casa,da ieri sa che a gennaio sara' a piedi,tra l'altro trattata male,(..la vendetta di Lothar li colpira'molto presto..),saresti felice 5gg prima di Natale se il tuo amante ti piantasse??


Questo non è nè rispetto nè affetto: è pena.
Pensa se ti piacerebbe ti venisse riservato lo stesso trattamento.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> rispetto non credo, altrimenti risponderesti alle telefonate con sincerità


Quoto:up:


----------



## Minerva (20 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mettiti nei suoi panni..lontano da casa,da ieri sa che a gennaio sara' a piedi,tra l'altro trattata male,(..la vendetta di Lothar li colpira'molto presto..),saresti felice 5gg prima di Natale se il tuo amante ti piantasse??


non so cosa provi per te, immagino che non si strapperebbe i capelli visto che ricopre un ruolo consapevolmente marginale nella tua vita.ad ogni modo tra un discorso diretto e uno intuibile (se non è sciocca avrà già capito) è preferibile il primo.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No cara.... non c'e ovviamente amore,ma stima rispetto e affetto ..sono cose ben diverse,


Ma se c'è stima affetto e rispetto dov'è il problema? Allora perchè chiudere? Io non ti capisco..Non ti va più di far sesso con lei? Glielo dici e l'affetto e la stima restano. 
Io e il mio amante non facciamo sesso da più di un anno, ma la stima e l'affetto sono rimasti tali e quali, ci si sente ogni tanto, ci si fanno gli auguri di Natale, ecc ecc
La realtà è che a te di lei, nel momento in cui non ci sarà più sesso, non te ne potrà fregare di me. Hai il terrore che invece a lei qualcosa freghi, quindi cammini sulle sabbie mobili perchè hai paura della sua reazione nel caso gli dicessi che vuoi chiudere.....


----------



## free (20 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No cara.... non c'e ovviamente amore,ma stima rispetto e affetto ..sono cose ben diverse,





anche l'affetto sembra latitare! almeno da quello che scrivi...


----------



## Patrizia (20 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mettiti nei suoi panni..lontano da casa,da ieri sa che a gennaio sara' a piedi,tra l'altro trattata male,(..la vendetta di Lothar li colpira'molto presto..),saresti felice 5gg prima di Natale se il tuo amante ti piantasse??


Quadretto disgustoso.
Sarebbe bene che i signori di quasi sessanta anni si comportassero da tali, e le giovani senza lavoro potessero trovare una autonoma fonte di sostentamento accanto ad un loro coetaneo.
E' il mio augurio di Natale.


----------



## Skizzofren (20 Dicembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma se c'è stima affetto e rispetto dov'è il problema? Allora perchè chiudere? Io non ti capisco..Non ti va più di far sesso con lei? Glielo dici e l'affetto e la stima restano.
> Io e il mio amante non facciamo sesso da più di un anno, ma la stima e l'affetto sono rimasti tali e quali, ci si sente ogni tanto, ci si fanno gli auguri di Natale, ecc ecc
> La realtà è che a te di lei, nel momento in cui non ci sarà più sesso, non te ne potrà fregare di me. Hai il terrore che invece a lei qualcosa freghi, quindi cammini sulle sabbie mobili perchè hai paura della sua reazione nel caso gli dicessi che vuoi chiudere.....


Quoto. Sotto sotto (ma neanche tanto sotto) c'è anche la preoccupazione che lei, già in crisi per problemi ben più gravi, possa incazzarsi talmente da mettere nei casini lui con la moglie.
Glenn close docet _))


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofren ha detto:


> Quoto. Sotto sotto (ma neanche tanto sotto) c'è anche la preoccupazione che lei, già in crisi per problemi ben più gravi, possa incazzarsi talmente da mettere nei casini lui con la moglie.
> Glenn close docet _))


speriamo Lothar non abbia un coniglio


----------



## lothar57 (20 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofren ha detto:


> Questo non è nè rispetto nè affetto: è pena.
> Pensa se ti piacerebbe ti venisse riservato lo stesso trattamento.


 siete fantastici!giudicate cose mai provate stando dietro un pc...facendo cosi'ho risolto casini.anche lavorativi,senza danni.La chiamero'il meno possibile,poi una volta partita ancora meno,la lontanza fara'il resto...sara'come levare l'aria alla storia,dopo muore da sola.O forse lei capisce cosa deve fare,e chissa'...


----------



## Skizzofren (20 Dicembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> speriamo Lothar non abbia un coniglio


E non metta il macchinone in parcheggi sotterranei )


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> siete fantastici!giudicate cose mai provate stando dietro un pc...facendo cosi'ho risolto casini.anche lavorativi,senza danni.La chiamero'il meno possibile,poi una volta partita ancora meno,la lontanza fara'il resto...sara'come levare l'aria alla storia,dopo muore da sola.O forse lei capisce cosa deve fare,e chissa'...


Ma tu ti comporti così con tutti quelli per cui provi affetto stima e rispetto? 
So cosa vuol dire avere un amante, so cosa vuol dire "DOVER" chiudere una storia. So soprattutto cosa vuol dire provare affetto sincero........


----------



## Simy (20 Dicembre 2011)

:saggio:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Se lo scrivo è perchè lo penso. Magari sarà pure ingenuo, ma non reputo nessuno cattivo, ho sempre pensato, e sempre penserò che basta prendere per il verso giusto le persone ed esce quello che di buono hanno.
> Capisco che lui scherza gioca etc, e nei miei confronti ti assicuro che non c'è ne astio ne altro, solo che, io riesco ormai ad essere me stesso, cioè se qualcuno mi dice ........ a me non fa nessun effetto, o perlomeno può rendermi triste, ma non triste per me, ma triste per chi dice certe cose.
> Alcune volte però mi metto nei panni di chi legge, e penso al male che riceve leggendo certe cose, spero anche però che, quello che è successo a me con sterminator tempo fa, possa succedere anche a chi adesso leggendo determinate frasi ci resta di un male! ( sterminator mi ha fatto riflettere, mi ha dato modo di pensare e valutare e prendere di petto matabolizando certe espressioni, in pratica mi è servito per crescere e avere stima di me.)


Mi ero preoccupato sai?
Non si scherza con le mentalità...
Ma ti giuro che una volta io e Lothar siamo al bar a bere birre e a fare commentacci sulla barista...
Io faccio a lui...dio che strafiga che è tua moglie...
E lui...conte con tutti i mosconi che le ronzano in giro...qua va a finire che la gente dice che sono il cornuto del paese!

Lui dice cornutazzo...come dice a me vecchio mona eh?

Si hai ragione comunque...
Noi non sappiamo come ci resta chi legge eh?

Ma appunto esiste il sistema di moderazione.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Skizzofren.... devi leggere anche tra le righe lothar, e vedrai e capirai anche altro ( se già tu non hai visto e capito)
> 
> Per il conte che dire ? madò forse perchè ormai lo conosco, ma tra le su vocali-consonanti...... leggo un'ironia una voglia di vivere che si nota ad occhi chiusi.
> 
> Battutaccia che vale sia per me che per il conte....... quasi tutti i pagliacci, comici, alla fine dello spettacolo...... tolgono la maschera..... e.......


Si quando lo show è finito cala il sipario.
Conosco benissimo la mia solitudine.
Però mi dico...
Ok dai, l'importante è fare felici gli altri.

Si a noi pagliacci non è dato mai di piangere e lamentarci.
Pena il non venir accettati.


----------



## lothar57 (20 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi ero preoccupato sai?
> Non si scherza con le mentalità...
> Ma ti giuro che una volta io e Lothar siamo al bar a bere birre e a fare commentacci sulla barista...
> Io faccio a lui...dio che strafiga che è tua moglie...
> ...


poi si lamentano se ti chiamo MITO lose i davvero amico mio..l'unico che scrive sempre cose sensate...sai mi meraviglia Farfalla,non e'invornita,pero'lo vorrebbe diventare.....nessuno capisce cosa stia provando gia'di suo,,e mi ci metto anch'io...non basta il licenziamento
a parte che si mette a rigare come voglio io forse..me la tengo...chissa'se aforse di cell spento ci arriva,..


----------



## contepinceton (20 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> poi si lamentano se ti chiamo MITO lose i davvero amico mio..l'unico che scrive sempre cose sensate...sai mi meraviglia Farfalla,non e'invornita,pero'lo vorrebbe diventare.....nessuno capisce cosa stia provando gia'di suo,,e mi ci metto anch'io...non basta il licenziamento
> a parte che si mette a rigare come voglio io forse..me la tengo...chissa'se aforse di cell spento ci arriva,..


La farfallastra del lambro ti sta solo provocando no?
Sotto sotto...ti invidia...
Perchè Lothar la fa sempre franca...

Amico sei sotto fuoco nemico...
Tira fuori qualche mina...


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> poi si lamentano se ti chiamo MITO lose i davvero amico mio..l'unico che scrive sempre cose sensate...sai mi meraviglia Farfalla,non e'invornita,pero'lo vorrebbe diventare.....nessuno capisce cosa stia provando gia'di suo,,e mi ci metto anch'io...non basta il licenziamento
> a parte che si mette a rigare come voglio io forse..me la tengo...chissa'se aforse di cell spento ci arriva,..


Lothar una cortesia: se hai qualcosa da dirmi, dimmela. Non fare il bambinone che fa le battute con il compagno di merende.
Ti ho fatto delle domande e ti ho scritto delle cose. Libero di rispondere e di leggere o meno ma non dare dell'invornito agli altri quando non sei in grado di portare avanti un discorso....GRAZIE


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La farfallastra del lambro ti sta solo provocando no?
> Sotto sotto...ti invidia...
> Perchè Lothar la fa sempre franca...
> 
> ...


E come sempre hai fatto centro:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Dicembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lothar una cortesia: se hai qualcosa da dirmi, dimmela. Non fare il bambinone che fa le battute con il compagno di merende.
> Ti ho fatto delle domande e ti ho scritto delle cose. Libero di rispondere e di leggere o meno ma non dare dell'invornito agli altri quando non sei in grado di portare avanti un discorso....GRAZIE


Lothar non ci cascare...
Sta comandando...
Maestra insegna...
L'asse non si tocca...

Frizzantino?
Ora stiamo bevendo l'aperitivo e una in mini e scollatura da brivido ci sta servendo...


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar non ci cascare...
> *Sta comandando...
> Maestra insegna*...
> L'asse non si tocca...
> ...


Che palle!


----------



## Sabina_ (20 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mettiti nei suoi panni..lontano da casa,da ieri sa che a gennaio sara' a piedi,tra l'altro trattata male,(..la vendetta di Lothar li colpira'molto presto..),saresti felice 5gg prima di Natale se il tuo amante ti piantasse??


Incontratevi per salutarvi prima di natale, se c'è stima e affetto come dici sii carino, portale un regalino e posticipa tutto a dolo natale. Tanto cosa cambia per te? Si può chiudere il sesso e restare amici, e' brutto sparire, non ti ci vedo a fare questo gesto.


----------



## Skizzofren (20 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi ero preoccupato sai?
> Non si scherza con le mentalità...
> Ma ti giuro che una volta io e Lothar siamo al bar a bere birre e a fare commentacci sulla barista...
> Io faccio a lui...dio che strafiga che è tua moglie...
> ...


ma tu e l'altro vi fate l'ufficio spot promotion l'uno con l'altro??
lothar è strafigo, ha la moglie strafiga, l'amante stragnocca, c'ha la grana, è un managerino rampante (io me lo figuro come un ricucci furbetto del quartierino più attempato) il macchinone, la casa da ad design, il pacco super e tu sei un mito....
Perchè non vi proponete come banner del forum??


----------



## Skizzofren (20 Dicembre 2011)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> posticipa tutto a "dolo" natale. .


lapsus freudiano ma azzecatissimo )


----------



## Minerva (20 Dicembre 2011)

lothar e il conte si piacciono tanto e presto faranno coppia uscendo finalmente allo scoperto senza inibizioni e tabù.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Dicembre 2011)

Sono arrivata a pagina 29 per ora... 

Posso dire che questo 3D è davvero molto interessante? Ci sono molti argomenti di discussione.
Non so se avete già messo un punto fermo nelle restanti 10 pagine, vorrei dire la mia sulla verginità prima del matrimonio.

COncordo pienamente sul fatto che per funzionare, una scelta del genere deve essere condivisa assolutamente.
Tranne rari e fortunati casi, come uno di cui ha parlato Eliade, negarsi il sesso fino a "tarda" età (tarda rispetto a quando il nostro corpo è biologicamente pronto a farlo) spesso causa problemi. Anche quando la decisione è frutto di una meditata scelta di fede.

Una delle mie amiche, estremamente, ESTREMAMENTE credente e praticante, voleva tenersi fino al matrimonio... ma il compagno non arrivava... ormai over 30... è finita a farlo con un amico, solo per farlo, solo per... liberarsi. E POI ha incontrato il suo uomo. E direi che per quanto si dica molto praticante etc etc... direi che fa come molti, è fedele alla SUA idea di religione, e non a quella canonica cattolica.

Nel tuo caso Riccardo, la tu ragazza al di là di una idea religiosa -che mi sembra quasi di comodo- sai che ha un problema di paura. Non sono cose facili da gestire, purtroppo. Conoscere e trarre piacere dal proprio corpo e da quello dell'amato richiede unabella dose non solo di amore, ma anche di confidenza in se stessi, di conoscenza del proprio corpo, di libertà di pensiero. Partire con la paura del dolore etc etc... renderà, purtroppo, difficili le cose. Anche se vi sposaste domani, credo che dovreste affrontare un lungo periodo di crescita per vivere bene il sesso. Sempre che lei lo VOGLIA, perchè per ora sta evitando anche solo di pensarci, o sbaglio?

Secondo me, a parte il tuo dubbio attuale con la signora tua amante/amica, questo è un problema che se la tua ragazza non vuole affrontare, dovresti cominciare ad affrontare tu.
Se posso suggerire,  un discorso del tipo: "amore mio, va anche bene aspettare dopo il matrimonio, non voglio forzarti quando non ti senti pronta, ma come io ti dimostro il mio amore rispettando una scelta tua per me molto pesante, vorrei che tu mi dimostrassi il tuo amore cominciando a parlare di questo tuo problema di paura, da psicologo o sessuologo o insieme a me. Con questa tua paura, e visto che non hai mai avuto esperienze, forse non sai quanto sia pesante rinunciare a una cosa che è bella e piena di gioia come il sole. E io non voglio rischiare di rinunciarci con te pure dopo il matrimonio, per via di problemi irrisolti"


----------



## MK (20 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Noooooooooooo...sapessi...io e lui abbiamo trovato un paradiso...una riserva di caccia tutta per noi due...
> E come ci divertiamo eh?
> Ma non posso dirti di più...


E nemmeno mi interessa caro.


----------



## Andy (20 Dicembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se posso suggerire,  un discorso del tipo: *"amore mio, va anche bene aspettare dopo il matrimonio, non voglio forzarti quando non ti senti pronta, ma come io ti dimostro il mio amore rispettando una scelta tua per me molto pesante, vorrei che tu mi dimostrassi il tuo amore cominciando a parlare di questo tuo problema di paura, da psicologo o sessuologo o insieme a me. Con questa tua paura, e visto che non hai mai avuto esperienze, forse non sai quanto sia pesante rinunciare a una cosa che è bella e piena di gioia come il sole. E io non voglio rischiare di rinunciarci con te pure dopo il matrimonio, per via di problemi irrisolti"*


Condivido, falle un discorso di questi contenuti. Di qui non scappa.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> lothar e il conte si piacciono tanto e presto faranno coppia uscendo finalmente allo scoperto senza inibizioni e tabù.



HAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!

Sarebbe bellissimo vederli passeggiare a manina...  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## MK (20 Dicembre 2011)

Lothar io credo che alla tua amante (ex) non importi di te, ma di quello che probabilmente avevi promesso di fare per lei. Ricordati la storia della D'Addario e di Berlusconi. Io tanto tranquillo non sarei, potrebbe vendicarsi e fare una telefonata a tua moglie.


----------



## elena_ (20 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Lothar io credo che alla tua amante (ex) non importi di te, ma di quello che probabilmente avevi promesso di fare per lei. Ricordati la storia della D'Addario e di Berlusconi. Io tanto tranquillo non sarei, potrebbe vendicarsi e fare una telefonata a tua moglie.


Che cosa aveva promesso di fare per lei?


----------



## MK (20 Dicembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Che cosa aveva promesso di fare per lei?


C'era la questione lavoro, forse lei si era illusa che lui con le sue conoscenze potesse darle una mano.


----------



## elena_ (20 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> C'era la questione lavoro, forse lei si era illusa che lui con le sue conoscenze potesse darle una mano.


ma in tal caso il discorso è diverso
ben altra storia se lui le avesse davvero promesso


----------



## MK (20 Dicembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> ma in tal caso il discorso è diverso
> ben altra storia se lui le avesse davvero promesso


Elena solo Lothar può illuminarci. Su questa questione ovviamente :mrgreen:


----------



## elena_ (20 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Elena solo Lothar può illuminarci. Su questa questione ovviamente :mrgreen:


infatti stiamo solo elucubrando con i se e con i ma
e la mia era solo una insulsa curiosità
ma ne approfitto per salutarti
ciao MK


----------



## MK (20 Dicembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> infatti stiamo solo elucubrando con i se e con i ma
> e la mia era solo una insulsa curiosità
> ma ne approfitto per salutarti
> ciao MK


E ti saluto anch'io, spero che il Natale in arrivo sia sereno. Un abbraccio.


----------



## elena_ (20 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E ti saluto anch'io, spero che il Natale in arrivo sia sereno. Un abbraccio.


L'anno che verrà sarà sicuramente migliore e lo auguro anche a te.


----------



## lothar57 (20 Dicembre 2011)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Incontratevi per salutarvi prima di natale, se c'è stima e affetto come dici sii carino, portale un regalino e posticipa tutto a dolo natale. Tanto cosa cambia per te? Si può chiudere il sesso e restare amici, e' brutto sparire, non ti ci vedo a fare questo gesto.


ciao Saby.Infatti non sono tipo da sparire,,ho deciso quello che faro',le ho appena mandato sms,due parole,''tutto ok?'',perche'le telefonate le vedo,non posso far finta di niente.
Poi la voglio incontare,darle il regalo,e sentire cosa dice,perche'se mi vuole stare dietro,deve fare come dico io.
No Saby non si puo'restare amici...e'assurdo.

Scusa se rispondo da qua'a tutti ma ho poco tempo..

MAESTRI E MAESTRE

Non ho promesso niente,dalla prima telefonata di 6 mesi fa',sa perfettamente come sono messo,come sapete ha persino visto mia moglie.Il lavoro che aveva non era per merito mio,anche se ho fatto tanto per trovarglielo.
Non mi e' costata altro che una misera ricarica da 15, la voleva da 5...stava male e non poteva uscire,e abbiamo litigato perche'voleva restituirmeli,


----------



## MK (20 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Il lavoro che aveva non era per merito mio,anche se ho fatto tanto per trovarglielo.
> Non mi e' costata altro che una misera ricarica da 15, la voleva da 5...stava male e non poteva uscire,e abbiamo litigato perche'voleva restituirmeli,


Punto sul vivo? :mrgreen:
Comunque, hai fatto tanto per trovarle un lavoro che adesso non ha più, giusto?


----------



## MK (20 Dicembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> L'anno che verrà sarà sicuramente migliore e lo auguro anche a te.


Grazie! Speriamo che Babbo Natale mi porti tutto quello che ho scritto nella letterina :mrgreen:. A proposito, scrivimi se vuoi, così ci aggiorniamo.


----------



## lothar57 (20 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Punto sul vivo? :mrgreen:
> Comunque, hai fatto tanto per trovarle un lavoro che adesso non ha più, giusto?


si perche'come sempre ha fatto di testa sua...io purtroppo sapevo da subito che sarebbe finita male.Tipico caso di sfruttamento dei precari....se poi mi autorizza muovo chi dico io e li metto in riga..non sopporto i sopprusi.


----------



## MK (20 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si perche'come sempre ha fatto di testa sua...io purtroppo sapevo da subito che sarebbe finita male.Tipico caso di sfruttamento dei precari....*se poi mi autorizza muovo chi dico io e li metto in riga*..non sopporto i sopprusi.


Magari infatti ti cerca per quello, non per altro.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Saby.Infatti non sono tipo da sparire,,ho deciso quello che faro',le ho appena mandato sms,due parole,''tutto ok?'',perche'le telefonate le vedo,non posso far finta di niente.
> Poi la voglio incontare,darle il regalo,e sentire cosa dice,perche'se mi vuole stare dietro,deve fare come dico io.
> No Saby *non si puo'restare amici...e'assurdo*.
> 
> ...


Ma non c'era affetto tra di voi?


----------



## Ultimo (20 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofren ha detto:


> lapsus freudiano ma azzecatissimo )



AUAHHAHAHAHAAH azzo non me ne ero accorto


----------



## lothar57 (20 Dicembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non c'era affetto tra di voi?


certo che c'e'ma vedere e sentire una donna quando tutto e'finito e'difficile,Il tuo caso poi e'forzato,che ti piaccia o nn lo devi vedere,giusto??Intelligentemente te lo sei fatto andare bene.Comunque appena sentita e cazziata,domani la vedo,regalo e altro,poi si vedra'.
Almeno Natale tranquillo per entrambi.


ai soloni,tu no...sai cosa vuole dire ,auguro di provare poi dopo di consigliare...sai Farfalla uno volta ho arbitrato a calcio,apposta..volevo provare,adesso dico..poveri arbitri,,,e'difficilissimo.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofren ha detto:


> ma tu e l'altro vi fate l'ufficio spot promotion l'uno con l'altro??
> lothar è strafigo, ha la moglie strafiga, l'amante stragnocca, c'ha la grana, è un managerino rampante (io me lo figuro come un ricucci furbetto del quartierino più attempato) il macchinone, la casa da ad design, il pacco super e tu sei un mito....
> Perchè non vi proponete come banner del forum??


Mio caro...l'invidia è una brutta bestia.
Per il resto mollami.


----------



## Skizzofren (20 Dicembre 2011)

Eh si conte, t'invidio moltissimo!! Come hai fatto a prendermi??
Sei bello,giovane,  ricco, famoso, lascia che almeno mi crogioli nella sana e pura invidia come un maiale nella melma!!
Lasciami qualche piacere. Ne ho così pochi.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Dicembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!
> 
> Sarebbe bellissimo vederli passeggiare a manina...  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


[video=youtube;tjGfnsjdJec]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjGfnsjdJec[/video]

Uffa tu hai detto che le amicizie maschili sono importanti per me no?:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofren ha detto:


> Eh si conte, t'invidio moltissimo!! Come hai fatto a prendermi??
> Sei bello,giovane,  ricco, famoso, lascia che almeno mi crogioli nella sana e pura invidia come un maiale nella melma!!
> Lasciami qualche piacere. Ne ho così pochi.



Sei acido....
Poco sesso?
VIeni con me e Lothar...
Gnocca
Amici 
Sangiovese

Sei un lamentone...:carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (20 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mio caro...l'invidia è una brutta bestia.
> Per il resto mollami.



ahahaha questa perla l'avevo persa..cogli nel segno amico,puo'solo essere invidia,a parte che nessuno a  mai parlato di macchine,soldi etc...nessuno l'aveva attaccato...sfoga qua'le sue mancanze casalinghe....


----------



## contepinceton (20 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahaha questa perla l'avevo persa..cogli nel segno amico,puo'solo essere invidia,a parte che nessuno a  mai parlato di macchine,soldi etc...nessuno l'aveva attaccato...sfoga qua'le sue mancanze casalinghe....


Del resto io ti sono fedele no?
Mica raccontiamo in casa...tutto quello che combiniamo io e te no quando siamo assieme eh?
La moglie non deve sperar
cosa fanno  il conte e 
Lothàr....:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (20 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofren ha detto:


> Eh si conte, t'invidio moltissimo!! Come hai fatto a prendermi??
> Sei bello,giovane, ricco, famoso, lascia che almeno mi crogioli nella sana e pura invidia come un maiale nella melma!!
> Lasciami qualche piacere. Ne ho così pochi.


stai rompendo ragazzo..nessuna l'ha con te...lasciaci in pace...noi siamo l'elite..poi se non lo sai impara

il Conte ha sempre ragione

Lothar..un po meno..perche'sbarella spesso...ma lui e'il sommo  ei puo'....


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> stai rompendo ragazzo..nessuna l'ha con te...lasciaci in pace...*noi siamo l'elite*..poi se non lo sai impara
> 
> il Conte ha sempre ragione
> 
> Lothar..un po meno..perche'sbarella spesso...ma lui e'il sommo ei puo'....


e chi l'ha deciso?


----------



## lothar57 (20 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Del resto io ti sono fedele no?
> Mica raccontiamo in casa...tutto quello che combiniamo io e te no quando siamo assieme eh?
> La moglie non deve sperar
> cosa fanno il conte e
> Lothàr....:carneval::carneval::carneval:


per l'amor di Dio..ci mancherebbe:mrgreen:......anch'io sono come l'Arma..fedele nei secoli......:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (20 Dicembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> e chi l'ha deciso?


a furor di popolo...volatile meneghino...e non ti ribellare se no ti mandiamo il bat che te magna...tie'''


----------



## Minerva (20 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> stai rompendo ragazzo..nessuna l'ha con te...lasciaci in pace...*noi siamo l'elite*..poi se non lo sai impara
> 
> il Conte ha sempre ragione
> 
> Lothar..un po meno..perche'sbarella spesso...ma lui e'il sommo ei puo'....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> certo che c'e'ma vedere e sentire una donna quando tutto e'finito e'difficile,Il tuo caso poi e'forzato,che ti piaccia o nn lo devi vedere,giusto??Intelligentemente te lo sei fatto andare bene.Comunque appena sentita e cazziata,domani la vedo,regalo e altro,poi si vedra'.
> Almeno Natale tranquillo per entrambi.
> 
> 
> ai soloni,tu no...sai cosa vuole dire ,auguro di provare poi dopo di consigliare...sai Farfalla uno volta ho arbitrato a calcio,apposta..volevo provare,adesso dico..poveri arbitri,,,e'difficilissimo.


E ancora una volta ti sbagli. Prima ero "obbligata" a vederlo indipendentemente dalla nostra relazione. Adesso non lo sono più ma voglio vederlo, voglio parlargli proprio perchè è una persona alla quale ero e sono affezionata. Se usi certi termini cerca di capirne il significato. Se tu fossi affezionato a lei, la vedresti e la sentiresti indipendentemente dalla trombata.


----------



## Skizzofren (20 Dicembre 2011)

Di lothar ho letto l'età e quindi posso giustificare la retrocessione mentale ai 15 anni ma quella del conte non la so.
Comunque vi preferisco quando giocate così a fare chi piscia più lontano di  quando salite in cattedra ad elogiare il tradimento.
Quindi continuate lo show che a me tocca andare


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *a furor di popolo*...volatile meneghino...e non ti ribellare se no ti mandiamo il bat che te magna...tie'''


si certo come no......


----------



## lothar57 (20 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofren ha detto:


> Di lothar ho letto l'età e quindi posso giustificare la retrocessione mentale ai 15 anni ma quella del conte non la so.
> Comunque vi preferisco quando giocate così a fare chi piscia più lontano di quando salite in cattedra ad elogiare il tradimento.
> Quindi continuate lo show che a me tocca andare



mahhhhhh..va bene vai pure domani pensami.mezzogiorno con l''altra''.....aperitivo con cara''amica''..alla faccia tua in vornito...impara..Lothar docet.....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mahhhhhh..va bene vai pure domani pensami.mezzogiorno con l''altra''.....aperitivo con cara''amica''..alla faccia tua in vornito...impara..Lothar docet.....




stanotte non dormirà nessuno per l'invidia


----------



## lothar57 (20 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> stanotte non dormirà nessuno per l'invidia


touche...hai ragione ma sai...l'ha voluta


----------

